# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2013 às 00:26)

*Alcabideche*, segue com *8,9ºC*,céu limpo,vento fraco do quadrante *Norte* e *92%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2013 às 00:31)

Por aqui sigo com 7,0ºC, 97%HR e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2013 às 01:49)

Já tive *9,0ºC*, mas uma rajada de NE atirou a temperatura para os 10,0ºC actuais.

Algum nevoeiro nas localizações mais baixas, e 1029 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Fev 2013 às 09:58)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marques está céu nublado mas o sol "deita o olho cá para baixo". Não vejo que haja vento e estão 9º.
Espero que se mantenha este tempo. Já me apetece Primavera: Sol, uma praiinha, sangria com laranja e maça a boiar, ondinhas simpáticas


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2013 às 11:00)

Tive 0,4 mm graças há humidade.

13,0ºC e vento fraco de SSW.

Mínima detestável de 9,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2013 às 12:12)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 5,4ºc

A manha tem sido de nevoeiro cerrado até agora e com isso estão apenas 11,6ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Fev 2013 às 16:08)

Fui agora lá fora almoçar qq coisa rápido e está vento e céu cheio de nuvens a temp. 15ºC. Não gostei! Estava à espera de um sorridente sol de Primavera convidativo e hospitaleiro... Fui de camisa e lenço - arrependi-me de não ter levado o blazer. Então e isso do AA? Vem ou não vem?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Fui agora lá fora almoçar qq coisa rápido e está vento e céu cheio de nuvens a temp. 15ºC. Não gostei! Estava à espera de um sorridente sol de Primavera convidativo e hospitaleiro... Fui de camisa e lenço - arrependi-me de não ter levado o blazer. Então e isso do AA? Vem ou não vem?



Estas nuvens têm um curto prazo de validade, o vento rodará para N/NE e sol aparecerá(amanha) de novo.
_______________

Sigo com *14,7ºC*.
__________________

Este fim-de-semana estarei a fazer seguimento, a partir do *Vale da Mangancha,Mafra*( 2 meses depois da ultima ida).Embora o vento marque presença na madrugada de Domingo,acredito que terei uma mínima  2ºC/3ºC, dado que colocarei o sensor de temperatura num local mais abrigado do dito vale.A titulo de curiosidade fiz um esboço que explica o porquê das mínimas serem tão baixas e por consequência, a habitual formação de geada.
O seguimento será feito a partir do local 2.Como é visível no mapa, o local de medição encontra-se na zona onde o vale se inicia,formando assim uma pequena várzea, fazendo com que o ar frio drene a partir de todos os topos,e acumule-se intensamente no fundo de vale.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2013 às 17:05)

minima de hoje foi 6º C
de momento está por volta dos 15º C (parecem mentira a sensação termica deve de estar um bocado mais abaixo :P )
estão algumas nuvens, o suficiente para o sol esconder se durante um cadito :C
também está vento moderado


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2013 às 17:29)

numa questão de meia duzia de segundos o tempo mudou repentinamente, neste momento já está muito nublado com um granda escuro a vir praqui deve de vir ai chuva


----------



## DaniFR (1 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *13,2ºC*, chuva fraca e vento fraco. 

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *15,7ºC*
Mínima: *5,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2013 às 18:43)

Mais um dia de treta neste Inverno que até me custa lhe chamar de inverno....

Máxima de 15,6ºC

Dia marcado pelo nevoeiro que durou até ao inicio da tarde

Agora céu muito nublado, 15,4ºC, 88%Hr, 1025,6hPa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora é de 37km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

Manha com nevoeiro até cerca das 11.00h
Temperatura mínima de 6.9ºC e máxima de 17.1ºC 
Precipitação acumulada de 1.7mm

condições actuais:
Vento de 16km/h de NW
temperatura: 13.1ºC
pressão 1023mb
Não chove


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 00:03)

Temperatura: 13.9ºC
Humidade relativa: 88%
Vento a 9.7km/h de ONO
Pressão atmosférica de 1024.2hPa.


----------



## peteluis (2 Fev 2013 às 00:20)

Picanceira/Mafra

12graus, vento 20 km/h
aguaceiros


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2013 às 01:13)

percipitação acumulado de ontem 0.1mm e de certeza que foi por causa do nevoeiro porque foi numa hora cheio de nevoeiro que só levantou por volta das 13h
neste momento está a chuviscar (molha parvos) desde as 22h com vento fraco a moderado com 13º C


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 01:21)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 13.4ºC e 83%HR.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Noroeste (315º).
Rajada de 29km/h registada há pouco.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2013 às 02:06)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *15,1ºC*. Ao final do dia ainda chegaram a caír umas pingas.

De momento sigo com 12,0ºC, depois de uma descida algo pronunciada da temperatura. 85% de humidade.

1022 hPa de pressão e 20,5 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 10:20)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 9.3ºC registada às 7h36.

Neste momento sigo com 11.7ºC, 72%HR e vento a 11km/h de Norte.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Fev 2013 às 11:40)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 9.1ºC
Precipitação de 0.5mm
De momento céu com nublado com algumas abertas. Vento de 10Km/h do quadrante Norte.
Temperatura de 12.6ºC com sensação térmica de 9.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2013 às 12:05)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,5ºC

Agora sol e 13,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2013 às 12:34)

Boas.

Por aqui, sigo com *13,4ºC*, céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Têm caído alguns aguaceiros fracos.


*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha,Mafra*


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2013 às 13:18)

minima de hoje 9º C
por agora sigo com 13º C, com céu pouco nublado, mas com vento moderado com umas rajadas interessantes :P


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 15:20)

Boas

Sigo com 13.5ºC, 60%HR e vento moderado de Norte a 26km/h. Rajada máxima de 37km/h até ao momento.


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 19:04)

Temperatura: 11,1ºC (sensação térmica de 9,3ºC)
Humidade relativa: 65%
Vento a 18.4km/h de ONO (292º)
Pressão atmosférica: 1028.1hPa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2013 às 19:37)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 9,7ºC, prestes a bater a mínima de *9,6ºC*. Máxima de *13,4ºC*, às 00:00.

68% de humidade e vento moderado do quadrante Norte.

1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2013 às 20:37)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura máxima: *13.9ºC* ( às 00h14)
Temperatura mínima: *9.3ºC* ( às 07h36) - Ainda poderá ser batida até à meia noite.
Rajada máxima de vento: *37.8km/h* de Noroeste ( às 14h51)


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2013 às 21:31)

(*A fazer seguimento, a partir do vale da Mangancha,Mafra*)


Boa noite.

Por aqui, a máxima chegou aos *14,9ºC*. 

Actualmente, o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco.
A inversão térmica já vai proporcionando uns frescos *6,0ºC*, caso o vento se aproxime do nulo, acredito que terei uma temperatura mínima  próxima dos *0ºC*/*-1ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2013 às 22:18)

Boa Noite

Sigo com 7ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de E/SE, a máxima de hoje foi de 13.4ºC e a rajáda máxima de vento foi de 41,8km/h.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2013 às 22:23)

Boas

Por aqui estão 10ºC o vento não permite uma maior descida de temperatura


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2013 às 23:04)

(*A fazer seguimento, a partir do vale da Mangancha,Mafra*)

Sigo com *5,0ºC*. 
Finalmente o vento começa a enfraquecer,daqui a umas horas já deve ser nulo.

Coloquei 2 sensores no fundo de vale ( 230 metros de distancia entre eles), um deles mais exposto ao vento( *7,9ºC*) e outro bastante abrigado/próximo da cova que gera muito do ar frio( *5,0ºC*).


----------



## DaniFR (2 Fev 2013 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a inversão térmica também já se faz sentir, com *4,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento quase nulo. 
Até este momento a mínima é de *3,9ºC*. 

Máxima de *13,4ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Fev 2013 às 23:45)

Dia com máxima de 13.7ºC
Precipitação acumulada : 0.5 mm
Na ultima hora e meia tenho tido vento fraco de 4 a 8 km/h soprando hora de W ora de SE 
Já tive 5.4ºC ás 23:00h (mínima do dia), subiu até aos 5.9ºC e agora está de novo em queda.
Temperatura  actual  de 5.4ºC, pressão nos 1030mb.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Fev 2013 às 00:10)

A mínima de ontem foi de *3,3ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *3,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2013 às 00:28)

Por aqui... vento... ainda que fraco, sustém a temperatura nos 9,0ºC actuais.

74% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2013 às 00:34)

(*A fazer seguimento, a partir do vale da Mangancha,Mafra*)

Neste momento o arrefecimento já é acentuado, graças ao vento nulo.
Despeço-me com uns gelidos *3,4ºC*. Em principio,vou ter a primeira temperatura mínima  negativa deste Inverno. 
E claro, muita geada para fotografar.


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2013 às 00:40)

Finalmente o vento enfraqueceu, a temperatura já está a descer melhor...9.0ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2013 às 08:10)

(*A fazer seguimento, a partir do vale da Mangancha,Mafra*)

Bom dia. 

Por aqui, o habitual  lago de ar frio junto á linha de água,proporcionou uma temperatura mínima de * 1,4ºC*.
Durante a madrugada o vento foi alternado de intensidade ( nulo e muito fraco), fazendo com que a temperatura apresentasse inúmeras oscilações.Observei alguma geada, mas de fraca intensidade.
Olhando para outros registos de temperaturas mínimas do mês passado(principalmente na estação do IPMA Dois Portos,Torres Vedras) ,embora esse vale não apresente  quaisquer semelhanças com este,acredito que já houve aqui mínimas negativas na ordem dos *-2/-3ºC*.

___________________


Neste momento,sigo com *2,8ºC*,céu limpo e vento practicamente nulo.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Fev 2013 às 09:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> (*A fazer seguimento, a partir do vale da Mangancha,Mafra*)
> 
> Durante a madrugada o vento foi alternado de intensidade ( nulo e muito fraco), fazendo com que a temperatura apresentasse inúmeras oscilações.



Bom dia.
Por aqui aconteceu o mesmo . Minima registada de 1.3ºC


----------



## DaniFR (3 Fev 2013 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a mínima foi de *-0,5ºC* com formação de geada.  

Neste momento, sigo com *6,6ºC*, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2013 às 11:04)

(*A fazer seguimento, a partir do vale da Mangancha,Mafra*)

Neste momento,sigo com *10,8ºC* e vento moderado.

Belo dia de sol


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2013 às 12:39)

Boas

Mínima de 6,7ºC o vento não permitiu que descesse mais 

Agora estão 13,2ºC, 51%Hr, 1031,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2013 às 13:29)

Boas

Durante a madrugada o vento foi acalmando o que permitiu a temperatura descer até aos frescos 2,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2013 às 16:45)

minima de hoje foi 2º C 
neste momento estão uns 15º C com vento fraco e céu limpo


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2013 às 17:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *14,3ºC* (às 15h42)
Mínima: *2,7ºC* (às 06h48)


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2013 às 17:19)

Mínima:*6,7ºC*
Máxima:*15,3ºC* 

Rajada máxima: *34km/h*

Agora:
13,8ºC
48%Hr
1029,8hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Sigo com 12.9ºC, humidade relativa de 52% e vento a 7km/h de Norte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

Dia fantástico! Passei a tarde num bar junto ao Palácio de Queluz, um sol fabuloso! Só a partir das 16 h é que a nuvens altas apareceram para estragar uma tarde muito agradável! 

Não fui o único a querer desfrutar desta autêntica benção de inverno, fiquei a conhecer o parque de Queluz (desconhecia a sua existência), cheio de gente!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2013 às 18:45)

Boas.

Extremos de hoje (Vale da Mangancha): *1,4ºC* / *16,0ºC*

_________

De volta a Alcabideche, sigo com *10,2ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2013 às 22:07)

Por aqui, estação mais fresca da região.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Fev 2013 às 22:19)

Boa noite
Máxima de 14.4ºC
Minima  de 1.3ºC,
Temperatura  actual  de 4.9ºC, Hr 85%, pressão nos 1031mb


----------



## DaniFR (3 Fev 2013 às 23:14)

Boa noite. 

Mais uma noite que promete ser bem fria. A temperatura já vai nos *3,4ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *13,2ºC*
Mínima: *-0.5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Dia esplendoroso, com mínima de *7,4ºC* e máxima de *13,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,4ºC e 67% de humidade. Vento nulo.

1029 hPa de pressão. Alguns Cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 01:40)

Boas noites.

O vento enfraqueceu bastante,neste momento sopra a *3 km/h* do quadrante *Norte*.
Sigo com *8,2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2013 às 01:48)

Despeço-me com *6,8ºC* e 70% de humidade. Vento nulo.

1030 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Fev 2013 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

Após este fim-de-semana fantástico (Sabado alguma chuvinha e vento no mar mas deu para molhar a cara e Domingo uma manhã de sol pouquissimo vento e ondas pequenas e certas - entrei logo às 9h30m ainda está um ventito mas depois caiu e ficou muito bom) agora no Marquês esté céu azul, vento fraco a fraquissimo e 9º com aspecto de quem vai subir até "à Primavera"


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia.

Fruto do infortúnio do vento indefinidamente persistente, mínima de *6,5ºC*.

Actuais 11,7ºC com 53% de humidade. 1029 hPa de pressão. 7,9 km/h de NE (45º).

Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 10:14)

Boas

T.minima: *6,1ºC*
T.actual: *11,2*


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2013 às 10:38)

Boas

O vento nulo permitiu uma descida acentuada da temperatura durante a madrugada, 2.8ºC registados, mais 0.1ºC que ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 11:41)

Boas, sigo com *13,7ºC* e apenas *41 %* de humidade relativa.
_________

Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas ontem á tarde, no Vale da Mangacha.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2013 às 12:47)

Boas

Outro dia de Primavera neste "Inverno" não existente

Mínima de 6,9ºC

Agora estão 15,7ºC, 51%Hr, 1032,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2013 às 13:58)

Tá um daqueles dias típicos do nosso novo clima, 16,1ºC e muito sol.

Manga curta é a regra já , embora a noite ainda se salve e dê pra vestir uma camisola.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 14:31)

T.actual:* 15,6ºC*


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2013 às 17:17)

Por aqui um dia de verdadeira Primavera..Máxima a rondar os 18ºC...


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

Boa tarde. 

Dia de muito sol com uma máxima de *15,7ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *13,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco. 

Hoje não tenho dados da temperatura mínima, apenas posso dizer que foi inferior a 2,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 17:42)

Extremos de hoje: *6,1ºC* / *15,9ºC*

Temperatura actual: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

Extremos de hoje na Quinta do Conde

Temperatura máxima: *17,0ºC* (às 15h53)
Temperatura mínima: *2.8ºC* (às 7h25)
Rajada máxima de vento: *17.3km/h* de Norte (às 13h44)


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2013 às 19:03)

temp maxima 17º C com ia de primavera sol  ceu limpo 
neste momento 12º C


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

Boa noite.

Depois de um fim-de-semana fresco, hoje foi um dia bem mais ameno e com muito sol.

Tmin: 1,5ºC

Tmax: 18,9ºC

Tactual: 10,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

Máxima de 17,4ºC, andava tudo de casaco, ao sol fazia bem calor.

12,2ºC e vento nulo de momento, uma temperatura mais parecida para a época.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2013 às 19:44)

É um fenómeno bastante recorrente por aqui, o vento virar para sul a partir do fim da tarde, permanecendo maioritariamente desse quadrante até ao fim da madrugada. Isto só se confirma em noites de vento muito fraco ou nulo e céu limpo.

Devido a isto, a temperatura desce bastante, obtendo mínimas muito baixas, ocorrendo muitas vezes inversões térmicas. A explicação que encontro para isto é que o ar frio escorre de sul (visto ser uma região relativamente mais alta) criando esta brisa nocturna.... 

Sigo já com 10.2ºC e vento a 2.5km/h de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

Geiras disse:


> É um fenómeno bastante recorrente por aqui, o vento virar para sul a partir do fim da tarde, permanecendo maioritariamente desse quadrante até ao fim da madrugada. Isto só se confirma em noites de vento muito fraco ou nulo e céu limpo.
> 
> Devido a isto, a temperatura desce bastante, obtendo mínimas muito baixas, ocorrendo muitas vezes inversões térmicas. A explicação que encontro para isto é que o ar frio escorre de sul (visto ser uma região relativamente mais alta) criando esta brisa nocturna....
> 
> Sigo já com 10.2ºC e vento a 2.5km/h de Sul.



Boas Geiras,isso é interessante

Tive a ver o relevo da tua zona, se calhar  as tuas mínimas baixas podem ser justificadas pelo facto de existir um pequeno vale junto á Quinta do Conde, o ar frio é canalizado ao longo do vale e vai percorrendo o sentido Sul,Norte devido a diminuição da cota e acaba por ser "despejado" aí nessa localidade.






Existe uma parte da vila de Cascais que tem mínimas bastante frescas devido a esse mesmo facto, neste caso o vale vem da serra de Sintra ,onde o ar frio é canalizado ao longo do mesmo,acabando por ser "despejado" em Cascais.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2013 às 20:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Geiras,isso é interessante
> 
> Tive a ver o relevo da tua zona, se calhar  as tuas mínimas baixas podem ser justificadas pelo facto de existir um pequeno vale junto á Quinta do Conde, o ar frio acumulado desde a zona sul, vai ser "despejado" aí nessa localidade.



Nem mais, também é essa a justificação que arranjei 

Aliás, esta imagem comprova o teu esboço, mostrando o vento precisamente dessa direção


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2013 às 21:56)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 7,4ºC (desceu 1,1ºC na última hora)
Humidade: 88%
Ponto de orvalho: 5.5ºC
Vento médio: 1.1km/h de SSO (192º)
Rajada de vento: 2.5km/h de S (180º)
Pressão atmosférica: 1030.1hPa com tendência a estabilizar.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Fev 2013 às 22:00)

Boa Noite:
Máxima de 16.8ºC
Minima  de 1.3ºC, o mesmo valor de ontem. 
Desde as 20:50h a temperatura  oscila entre os 11.9 e os 12.1ºC, 
Hr 88%, 
pressão nos 1030mb
vento de N  com velocidade media de 7 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 22:04)

Por aqui, sigo com *10,0ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2013 às 22:14)

Boas

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Mínima:*6,9ºC*
Máxima:*18,7ºC* 

Rajada máxima: *23km/h*

Agora:
11,7ºC
84%hR
1030,3Hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

Dia com muito Sol e bastante agradável até.

Neste momento 11.9ºC e 94%.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2013 às 22:37)

À mesma hora de ontem, o cenário repete-se... 6ºC por aqui, sendo a temperatura registada mais fresca da região.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2013 às 22:43)

11,1ºC, o ventinho do costume, que é impossível de erradicar como as baratas...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 22:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> o ventinho do costume, que é impossível de erradicar como as baratas...



Sem dúvida.

Por aqui, o raio do vento sopra a 22 km/h  e a temperatura segue nos *10,2ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2013 às 23:30)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *10,3ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

Nada de novo tempo pouco frio 11,0ºc e não a meio de descer


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2013 às 23:40)

Sigo já com 5.7ºC e vento fraco (3.6km/h) de sul (180º)


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

Sigo com 11,2ºC  após máxima de *17,1ºC*.

5,0 km/h de NE (45º) e 1028 hPa de pressão. 85% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2013 às 00:13)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir...vento,vento e mais vento.
Sigo com uns miseráveis *10,7ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Fev 2013 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, vento fraco e 11º


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2013 às 10:51)

minima de ontem 0º C com formação de geada em algumas zonas bem visiveis e max 17.5º C
minima de hoje até agora 2.5º C, neste momento 12º C vento fraco e começa a aparecer umas nuvens pequenas espalhadas, céu pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2013 às 11:51)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui a mínima foi relativamente alta (*10,3ºC*), devido á presença constante do vento moderado a forte.
Neste momento, sigo com *13,4ºC* e vento forte.

Faz hoje um ano que registei/presenteei  uma mínima gélida no vale da Mangancha,a temperatura caiu até aos -5ºC, dia memorável.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2013 às 11:57)

Mínima de 11,1ºC, cheguei a ter 10,5ºC pelas as 23h de ontem , depois ao chegar à 0h aqueceu bem.

De momento 13,3ºC e vento fraco de NW, vamos lá ver até onde vai a máxima.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2013 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *10,7ºC* e actuais 13,6ºC, com céu encoberto. 

72% de humidade e 1027 hPa de pressão. 21,2 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2013 às 13:42)

O tal vento de sul durante a madrugada por aqui... 

Mínima de 3,6ºC.

Agora sigo com 15,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2013 às 13:59)

Sigo com *13,8ºC*  e vento moderado a forte.
Por volta das 13he11m, foi registada uma rajada máxima de *58 km/h*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2013 às 14:40)

Mais um dia quentinho, 17.4ºC e 60%.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2013 às 16:00)

neste momento 16.5º C com vento fraco, mas algumas rajadas moderadas, as poucas nuvens já foram embora céu limpo agora


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2013 às 16:58)

Hoje o dia foi mais fresco graças há nortada do costume, máxima de 14,8ºC, podia ter estado um dia agradável, mas teve um dia comum de verão embora bem mais fresco.

Salvou-se o fenómeno do dia.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2013 às 17:11)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *12,8ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *15,7ºC*
Mínima: *5,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2013 às 17:22)

T.maxima: *13,9ºC*
T.actual: *12,3ºC*

Por aqui está uma bela nortada,na ultima hora o vento tem aumentado de intensidade, tendo sido registada uma nova rajada máxima de *67 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2013 às 18:31)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*10,3ºC*
Máxima:* 17,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*42km/h*

Agora:
13,2ºC
78%Hr
1027,7hPa
vento fraco por vezes moderado de N


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2013 às 18:57)

Extremos de hoje na Quinta do Conde:

Temperatura máxima: *16,5ºC* (às 15h13)
Temperatura mínima: *3,6ºC* (às 7h38)
Rajada máxima de vento: *30.6km/h* de *NNE* (22º) (às 14h23)
Humidade máxima: *99%* (às 5h33)
Humidade mínima: *60%* (às 15h30)


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2013 às 19:16)

neste momento 11º C
está vento fraco/moderado com rajadas moderadas/fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2013 às 19:42)

Vendaval continua,o vento sopra a *50 km/h*.
A temperatura é de *11,3ºC*,já o céu, encontra-se praticamente limpo, ao contrario da serra de Sintra que mantém  desde manha o seu caracteristico "capacete" em dias/tardes  de forte nortada.

Foto tirada esta tarde, na estrada do Guincho(Cascais) com um belo plano de fundo, o famoso capacete da Serra.





Fonte


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2013 às 19:44)

david 6 disse:


> neste momento 11º C
> está vento fraco/moderado com rajadas moderadas/fortes



Aqui pelo Couço de momento estão 10.7ºC, vento sopra fraco de NW ( 3.2Km/h) e céu pouco nublado, a máxima foi de 16.9ºC e a minima foi de 4.2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2013 às 22:00)

A noite segue com 10.5ºC e 76%.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2013 às 22:11)

Boa noite.

Terminou o vendaval em* Alcabideche*,embora a nortada volte  amanha com igual intensidade.
Por volta das 20he44m, foi registada a rajada máxima do dia, *80 km/h*.
Sigo *9,5ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

Boa noite
Por aqui não se sentiu assim tanto vento. A rajada máxima ficou-se nos 33.5km/h
Máxima de 16.8ºC
Minima  de 8.2ºC
Temperatura  actual  de 10.2ºC, Hr 69%, pressão nos 1028mb, vento de N com 6.5km/h


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2013 às 23:17)

Boa noite

Ainda pensei que o vento permanecesse com alguma intensidade durante a noite, mas parece que me enganei... sigo com 1.1km/h de NE e a temperatura já está a descer bastante... 9,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

Aqui a mínima do dia vai sendo feita ate as 00h, estão agora 9,7ºC o vento é fraco mas nunca para


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2013 às 23:24)

Temperatura actual: *9,3ºC*


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2013 às 23:26)

O vento voltou, 12km/h de Norte e a temperatura é de 9,2ºC e a subir!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2013 às 00:40)

Algum vento, por aqui, com 9,8ºC actuais.

Ontem, máxima de *14,6ºC* e mínima de *9,4ºC*, já perto do fim do dia.

74% de humidade e 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2013 às 01:07)

T.actual: *9,5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2013 às 01:08)

De repente levantou-se bastante vento, 28.1km/h de máxima registados há pouco de Norte.

Temperatura a 10.0ºC com tendência a subir.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2013 às 07:03)

Mínima acima dos 10 ºC.

De momento com 10,8 ºC e 75 % de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco a moderado, mais fraco do que ontem ao final da tarde.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2013 às 07:40)

Bom dia.

11,3ºC e 63%, com presença notável de nortada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Fev 2013 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

Bastante vento em Lisboa, céu azul mas com nuvens a passear e 11º


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2013 às 10:42)

minima até agora foi de 4º C
neste momento ronda os 12º C, com céu nem pouco nublado nem muito nublado, ali no meio :P, com algum ventinho fraco(mas a aumentar a velocidade) com rajadas moderadas


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2013 às 12:49)

Boa tarde

T.minima: *8,6ºC*
T.actual: *12,5ºC*
Rajada máxima: *58 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2013 às 12:51)

Mínima de 9,4ºC, rajada máxima até ao momento de 66 km/h.

Dia fresco, 12,9ºC e tempo nublado.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2013 às 12:59)

Por aqui algum sol misturado com cumulus, a temperatura é de 13,4ºC.

Vento moderado de Norte/Noroeste, rajada máxima de 40km/h registada durante a manhã.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2013 às 14:03)

Boas

Mínima de 9,1ºC

Agora estão 14,5ºC, 53%Hr, 1027,4hpa e vento moderado de N a rajada máxima foi até agora de 53km/h


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2013 às 14:25)

Gráfico entre as 14h do dia 4 e 14h do dia 5. Quinta do Conde.

Variação da temperatura 
*Variação da direção do vento*
Variação das rajadas de vento

É notória a mudança de quadrante para Sul durante as hora noturnas, sendo fraco e permitindo um acentuado arrefecimento. 
Mínima de 3,8ºC registada na madrugada do dia 5.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2013 às 14:48)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco Nublado*
Temperatura: *12,7ºC*
Vento: *33 km/h de NO*
Humidade: *58 %*
_______________



Geiras disse:


> É notória a mudança de quadrante para Sul durante as hora noturnas, sendo fraco e permitindo um acentuado arrefecimento.
> Mínima de 3,8ºC registada na madrugada do dia 5.



É muito interessante esse teu caso, pois demonstra a tamanha importância da intensidade/quadrante do  vento nas temperaturas,aliado á orografia do local,pelos vistos o vento norte mesmo que seja fraco bloqueia o  habitual ar frio vindo do vale a sul da Quinta do Conde.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2013 às 15:17)

estão 14º C, com céu um bocado nublado com vento moderado com umas rajadas fortes interessantes :P

PS: caiu meia duzia de pingos :O só que depois parou -.-


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2013 às 15:32)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *12,3*ºC, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco a moderado.

Alguns chuviscos por volta das 7h e pouco antes das 13h . 

Máxima: *13ºC*
Mínima: *3,8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2013 às 15:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> É muito interessante esse teu caso, pois demonstra a tamanha importância da intensidade/quadrante do  vento nas temperaturas,aliado á orografia do local,pelos vistos o vento norte mesmo que seja fraco bloqueia o  habitual ar frio vindo do vale a sul da Quinta do Conde.



Atenção que o facto de o vento virar para Norte, se deve apenas a esta Nortada, pois se o vento estiver de outro quadrante, a temperatura aqui não descia tanto na mesma 

Repare-se que aqui, neste gráfico referente à madrugada passada (dia 6), o vento reduziu a sua intensidade por volta das 05h30 e houve a tendência do quadrante começar a mudar para Sul.






Por causa disso, a temperatura desceu e obtive então a mínima de 8,3ºC. O valor só não foi mais baixo porque a intensidade do vento aumentou novamente. A temperatura obteve ainda, um pico às 4h30 devido também, à redução da intensidade do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2013 às 15:47)

O quis dizer é que o facto de estar vento norte, vai impossibilitar a acumulação de ar frio do vale,pois este vai destruir a inversão térmica, dada a posição  do referido vale,Norte/ Sul, o que  fará com que a Quinta do Conde não receba o dito ar frio do vale.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2013 às 15:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> O quis dizer é que o facto de estar vento norte, pode impossibilitar a entrada de ar frio do vale,pois vai desmantelar a inversão térmica, dada a posição  do referido vale,Norte/ Sul.





Por aqui sigo com 13,1ºC e vento moderado de Noroeste, 35km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2013 às 15:58)

Tens aí um fenómeno bastante interessante para ser estudado/analisado.
___________________


Temperatura máxima: *13,1ºC*

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco Nublado*
Temperatura: *12,3ºC*
Vento: *37 km/h de NO*
Humidade: *54 %*


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens aí um fenómeno bastante interessante para ser estudado/analisado.
> ___________________
> 
> 
> ...



Só há bem pouco tempo é que tive oportunidade de registar isto em gráfico


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2013 às 17:04)

Boas

A máxima foi de 15,3ºC
Mínima de 9,1ºC

A rajada máxima foi de 53km/h

Agora estão 13,0ºc, 60%Hr, 1027,5hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

Final de tarde bastante fresco, devido á forte nortada.
Sigo com *11,1ºC*.
Rajada máxima (às 15he22m) : *60 km/h*
________

Espero bem que os modelos mantenham a actual previsão para a madrugada de Domingo, caso assim seja, irei registar uma mínima negativa no Vale da Mangancha.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2013 às 18:13)

temperatura maxima: 14º C (arredondado não consigo ver bem :P, mas não são 14º certos )
neste momento estão 10º C com céu limpo, só 2 ou 3 nuvens que restam e o vento já acalmou está vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2013 às 19:33)

Mais um dia _nortadenho_ e com algumas nuvens, mas o Sol a predominar.

Neste momento 10,5ºC e 63%.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2013 às 19:59)

T.actual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2013 às 20:08)

Muito vento, rajada máxima de 72 km/h.

10,3ºC de momento, máxima de 13,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2013 às 21:16)

Extremos de hoje na Quinta do Conde

Temperatura máxima: *14,3ºC* (às 13h45)
Temperatura mínima: *8,3ºC* (às 5h56)
Rajada máxima de vento: *40.3km/h* (às 10h56)


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2013 às 22:14)

Sigo com a temperatura  estagnada, cerca de *10,2ºC*, fruto do vento moderado que teima em não desaparecer.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2013 às 22:17)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 11.0ºc e 71%HR, com o vento a soprar fraco.
Tmáx: 15.2ºc (13:49)  
Tmin: 10.1ºc (04:34)
Vento Máx.: 48 Km/h  (13:31)


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Fev 2013 às 23:38)

Boa noite.
Durante a tarde caíram 3 chuviscos mas o valor da precipitação acumulada continuou no 0.0 mm.
O vento soprou de NNW tendo sido a maior rajada registada ás 10.34h com o valor de 48.2 km/h.
Máxima de 13.5ºC
Minima  de 9.0ºC
Temperatura  actual  de 9.4ºC Hr 75%, pressão nos 1027mb, vento  Norte  de 7.6 km/h


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2013 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Por aqui está a arrefecer bem, a temperatura actual e mínima do dia é de *3,1ºC*, com céu limpo e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2013 às 23:53)

Está difícil a temperatura descer, está completamente estagnada nos 10,3ºC!

Vento a 13.3km/h de ONO e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *13,1ºC* no dia de ontem (6 de Fev.).

Actuais 9,9ºC, estagnados, com vento em geral fraco.

69% de humidade e 1027 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (7 Fev 2013 às 00:06)

7,8ºC e algum vento


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem: *8,6ºC* / *13,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *60 km/h*
____________

Actualmente, sigo com *9,8ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2013 às 00:18)

A intensidade do vento aumenta...21km/h e a temperatura sobe, estando nos 10,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 01:10)

Despeço-me com *9,5ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2013 às 01:42)

por aqui 7º C com vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2013 às 02:50)

Retiro-me com nomeadamente 8,9ºC de temperatura.

74% de humidade e vento a oscilar entre fraco e nulo.

1027 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2013 às 07:48)

Bom dia.

8,9ºC e 56%.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Fev 2013 às 08:42)

Bom dia
Esta manhã parece estar menos vento do que ontem e menos nuvens mas mais frio. O céu está azul e estão 8º.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 10:15)

Bom dia

Ao longo da madrugada o vento foi enfraquecendo, o que permitiu o registo de uma mínima fresca, cerca de *6,6ºC*.
Neste momento,sigo *10,3ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2013 às 10:52)

Mínima de 8,5ºC, o vento já se sabe como é, a lenga lenga do costume .

De momento 10,8ºC, dia fresco.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Fev 2013 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Noite fria com uma mínima de *-0,4ºC*, e formação de geada. 

Neste momento sigo com *8,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2013 às 12:08)

Boas

Mínima de 8,3ºc

Agora estão 12,5ºc, 48%Hr, 1030,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 12:47)

Tempo bastante fresco,sigo com *12,2ºC* e vento forte (nortada).
Por volta das 11he30m foi registada a rajada máxima, *66 km/h*.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2013 às 12:52)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *7,3ºC* e actuais *11,9ºC*, com *41,0 km/h* de NE (45º).

Wind chill a oscilar entre os 8ºC/10ºC.

1027 hPa de pressão e 40% de humidade.

Céu completamente limpo.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2013 às 13:04)

minima de 4º C
neste momento anda entre os 12º C/13º C com vento fraco a tender para o moderado e céu limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

Máxima de hoje: *12,4ºC*
______________________

Sigo com * 11,9ºC*,céu limpo e forte nortada.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

Boa tarde.
Minima  de 1.3ºC
Máxima de 13.8ºC
Rajada máxima até ao momento de 35.3 km/h.

Sigo com 12.9ºC, velocidade media do vento: 23.8 km/h, pressão: 1027 hpa,


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2013 às 16:54)

Boa tarde, têm sido realmente uns belos dias por aqui ainda que com bastante frio e muito vento, por agora persiste o tempo anticiclónico com Céu limpo, Vento fraco e temperatura na casa dos 13,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2013 às 17:06)

Máxima de apenas *12,4ºC* e actuais 11,0ºC.

48% de humidade e 24,8 km/h do quadrante Norte.

1025 hPa de pressão. Alguns Fractus na Serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 17:16)

Extremos de hoje: *6,6ºC* / *12,4ºC* 
___________________________

Sigo com * 10,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento forte.
A sensação térmica rondará os *6,5ºC*/ *7ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

Por Tomar e até ao momentos, os extremos são

14.1 °C (15:14 UTC) / -0.2 °C (07:54 UTC)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2013 às 18:15)

Dia muito desagradável, muito devido ao vento! 

Neste momento a temperatura ronda os 10ºC (smart), com uma sensação térmica bem mais baixa.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 18:20)

Sigo com *9,0ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

Extremos de hoje na Quinta do Conde

Temperatura máxima: *14,0ºC* (às 15h32)
Temperatura mínima: *7,4ºC* (às 6h37)
Rajada máxima de vento: *39.2km/h* de ONO (282º) (às 11h20)


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2013 às 19:33)

Temperatura bem baixa, a mais baixa do ano a esta hora muito possivelmente, 9,3ºC.

Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2013 às 19:54)

A máxima de hoje foi de 14,8ºC e a mínima de 8,3ºC

A rajada máxima foi de 40km/h

Agora estou com 9,9ºC, 68%Hr, 1027,9hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 20:04)

T.actual:* 8,7ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2013 às 20:16)

9,4ºC e 66%.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2013 às 21:02)

Sigo com 8,4ºC embora já tenha tido *8,3ºC*. Finalmente um início de noite digno da estação.

66% de humidade e 1025 hPa. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Fev 2013 às 21:04)

A temperatura está mais baixa do ontem à mesma hora. Sigo já com *3,6ºC*. Céu limpo e vento quase nulo. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *12,5ºC*
Mínima: *-0.4ºC*


----------



## Pisfip (7 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

Boa noite!! Algo extraordinário se passa por estes lados. A temp. vai já nos 4.2º  Deve ser para subir durante a noite, com o aparecimento do vento do costume.


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2013 às 23:27)

A temperatura está neste momento igualada à mínima de 7,4ºC registada durante a passada madrugada. Vento a 1.1km/h de SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 23:38)

Boas noites.
Sigo com *8,3ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Fev 2013 às 23:41)

Boa noite.
Dia com sol mas com sensação térmica muito baixa. Temperatura aparente máxima de 10.2ºC
Temperatura Máxima de 13.8ºC
Temperatura Minima  de 1.3ºC

Desligaram as ventoinhas ás 21.00h. Desde ai vento nulo. 
Temperatura  actual  nos 2.7ºC, Hr 92%, pressão nos 1027mb


----------



## Pisfip (7 Fev 2013 às 23:44)

Temp. em queda livre  3.6º 
É certo que se o vento se mantiver calmo, os dados de hoje prometem.


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2013 às 23:56)

E pronto...o vento acaba de virar para sul soprando a 2.5km/h e já se adivinha o que vai acontecer... 

Sigo já com 6,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2013 às 00:05)

Mínima de ontem batida às 23h59, *6.4ºC* foi o valor.

Neste momento 6,1ºC. A temperatura desceu 2ºC na última hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 00:20)

Geiras disse:


> Neste momento 6,1ºC. A temperatura desceu 2ºC na última hora.



Curioso,o vale já começou a injectar ar frio aí para a vila.
_______________________

Sigo com a temperatura estagnada ( *8,5ºC*),graças ao vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2013 às 00:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso,o vale já começou a injectar ar frio aí para a vila.









Cá está ele a virar para S, embora agora já esteja de NW, no entanto nulo 

5,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2013 às 01:09)

A temperatura começou há pouco a descer, com a paragem do vento.

7,5ºC actuais, com 72% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 01:25)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, temperatura estagnada ( *8,4ºC* ), enfim o vento é quem mais ordena.
No vale do Colares(Sintra) a inversão térmica começa a intensificar-se,segundo o IPMA, às 0horas a temperatura já ia nos *4,2ºC*.

*OFFTOPIC:* Olhando para os valores de temperatura referentes às 0horas, o Alentejo/Algarve estão mesmo a gelar,frio intenso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2013 às 07:03)

Amanhecer fresco, com 10,0 ºC e vento constantemente moderado.


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Fev 2013 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês pouco vento, céu nublado com abertas e 8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

T.minima: *7,9ºC*
T.actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2013 às 11:34)

Mínima de 8,8ºC, eu ainda pensei que ia ter 8,0ºC ou assim, mas afinal foi isto...

13,3ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2013 às 12:11)

Boas

Mínima de 7,8ºC

Agora estão já 15,5ºC

O vento sopra fraco e o sol reina com fartura...mais um dia sem historia nesta pasmaceira de inverno


----------



## DaniFR (8 Fev 2013 às 12:33)

Boa tarde. 

Mais uma noite bem fria, com uma mínima de *-0.1ºC* e formação de geada. 

A estação de Alvega teve uma mínima de *-1,9ºC*. 

Agora sigo com *11,7ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 12:34)

Sigo com *13,4ºC* e vento forte.
Há pouco foi registada a rajada máxima de vento, cerca de *66,3 km/h*.
______________

Este fim de semana, estarei novamente a fazer seguimento a partir do vale da Mangancha (Mafra).
____________

Esqueci-me de dizer que a Gong apenas provocou a queda de um eucalipto de médio porte,lá no meu terreno(cota 150m, exposto á nortada).Um familiar meu que trabalha na Enercon(Empresa alemã  de energia eólica que detém muitos parques eólicos no nosso país) disse-me que os aerogeradores da zona do  Sobral de Monte Agraço registaram rajadas de *170 km/h*.
_____



DaniFR disse:


> A estação de Alvega teve uma mínima de *-1,9ºC*.



Esse local é brutal, inversões térmicas bastante intensas. No ano passado lembro-me de ver mínimas de -5/-6ºC.
Deixo aqui uma tese de mestrado bastante interessante, intitulada, *Clima local e aptidão olivícola ( A margem esquerda do Tejo junto a Alvega)* Tese de mestrado (No final do resumo é possível fazer download)


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2013 às 12:58)

Mínima de 2,7ºC por aqui


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

minima 1.5º C
por agora está 14.5/15º C com vento fraco com rajadas moderadas e céu limpo, teve uma manha um pouco nublada e com vento fraco, mas por enquanto isso está a desaparecer tudo


----------



## Lousano (8 Fev 2013 às 14:37)

O dia segue com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: -0,9ºC

Tactual: 12,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2013 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *7,5ºC*. 

Actuais 12,9ºC, depois de máxima de *14,0ºC*, e 52% de humidade. 14,0 km/h de NE (45º).

1021 hPa de pressão, e alguns Fractus no céu.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2013 às 15:00)

porra lá da baixa de coruche que referi a pouco com vento fraco com umas rajaditas moderadas, agora vim para casa, fajarda, andei cerca de 8km para oeste e subi cerca de 30/35metros, e o vento não tem nada a ver, vento moderado com rajadas fortes, e se o vento está frio :P


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 15:05)

Boa tarde.

T.maxima:*13,4ºC*
T.actual: *12,7ºC*

Pelo terceiro dia consecutivo, a  forte nortada a proporcionar um dia bastante fresco.

Na ultima hora, foram registadas inúmeras rajadas de vento superiores a *50 km/h*.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Fev 2013 às 16:23)

Mais um dia ventoso. Mesmo aqui no vale, rajadas de 40 km/h
Máxima de 14.7ºC
Minima  de 0.3ºC
Temperatura  actual  nos 13.8ºC, Hr 50%, pressão nos 1021mb


----------



## DaniFR (8 Fev 2013 às 17:04)

Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*

Máxima: *14ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

Grande vendaval, a velocidade média do vento é de *50 km/h*, há pouco foi registada a rajada máxima do dia, *68 km/h*.
A temperatura segue nos *11,4ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2013 às 18:03)

Imenso vento, estou com chill de 6ºC, e 11,3ºC, podem imaginar o vento que tá.

Parece um dia de verão mas com menos 15/20ºC.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2013 às 18:10)

sigo com 11º C, fui agora lá fora gelei fogo este vento que está ui, sensação térmica de certeza muito mais baixa, que frio lá fora


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2013 às 19:36)

Extremos de hoje na Quinta do Conde:

Temperatura máxima: *16,1ºC* (às 13h36)
Temperatura mínima: *2,7ºC* (às 5h22)
Rajada máxima de vento: *41.8km/h* de NNE (22º) (às 15h44)

A ausência do vento durante a madrugada permitiu uma descida acentuada da temperatura, já o dia foi de bastante sol mas, embora a temperatura tenha sido amena, o vento moderado proporcionou uma sensação térmica desagradável. Ainda apareceram alguns Fractus no céu mas que rapidamente se dissiparam. A pressão atmosférica desceu até aos 1021.6hPa.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2013 às 22:27)

Boas

Etremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*7,8ºC*
Máxima:16,2ºC

Rajada máxima: *47km/h*

Agora:
10,7ºC
79%Hr
1024,5hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2013 às 22:33)

Sigo com 10,1ºC, estagnados, para variar, com algum vento do quadrante Norte.

73% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 22:52)

Extremos de hoje:* 7,9ºC* / *13,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *68 km/h*
____________

Neste momento, *9,9ºC* e vento moderado.
Amanha á mesma hora (antes da entrada de nebulosidade/destruição da inversão térmica) acredito que terei uns 3/4ºC no vale da Mangancha.


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

Por aqui sigo já com 8,2ºC e vento a 5km/h de Este.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2013 às 23:58)

10,4ºC, o vento está a parar, mas parar é algo utópico .


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2013 às 00:23)

7.5º C com vento praticamente nulo
acho que a sensação termica durante o dia esteve pior do que a que está agora


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2013 às 00:44)

*9,3ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2013 às 02:29)

Despeço-me com 8,3ºC, embora já tenha tido 8,2ºC.

Vento fraco/nulo. 74% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Fev 2013 às 09:46)

Bom dia.
Minima  de -0.7ºC
Formaçao de geada nos locais mais abrigados.
Sigo com 6.7ºC e sol


----------



## lsalvador (9 Fev 2013 às 10:49)

Mínima de Tomar -1.6 °C (07:48 UTC)


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2013 às 11:15)

Bom dia.  

Mínima de *-0.9ºC*, com formação de geada. 

Agora, *7,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2013 às 12:18)

Mínima de 7,6ºC, mesmo assim ainda é pouco, ainda não tive menos que 6,6ºC este inverno.

12,4ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 12:39)

Mínima de *1,9ºC*!


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2013 às 13:31)

minima de hoje 0º C 
agora 14º C vento fraquito e ceu limpo


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2013 às 14:18)

Boas

Mínima de *6,1ºC*

Agora estão 14,6ºc, 44%Hr, 1027,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 14:23)

Por aqui sigo com 15,1ºC, 52%HR e vento a 9.7km/h de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2013 às 14:36)

Boa tarde.

Mínima aceitável de *5,8ºC* e actuais 13,7ºC.

Vento fraco/nulo e 46% de humidade, com 1024 hPa de pressão. Alguns Cirrus no céu.


----------



## meteocacem (9 Fev 2013 às 14:49)

Boa tarde,

Hoje em Agualva-Cacém registou-se a temperatura mais baixa de 2013: *6,3ºC* às 7:43.

Vento fraco e muito variável desde as 6 da manhã (podem ver no gráfico). Vai mudar o tempo!

http://www.meteocacem.pt


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2013 às 17:19)

Mais um dia espectacular! 
Tenho mesmo de arranjar uma bicla! 

Tarde muito agradável nas margens do Rio Jamor em Queluz! Temperatura a rondar os 15ºC sem vento! 

Amanhã já não deve dar para grandes programas ao ar livre!


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Mínima: *1,9ºC*
Rajada máxima de vento: *13.3km/h *


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2013 às 18:48)

o carro já vinha a marcar 8º/9º C, deve ser outra noite com geada e parece me que vai ser mais fria que a anterior que chegou aos 0º C


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 19:52)

david 6 disse:


> o carro já vinha a marcar 8º/9º C, deve ser outra noite com geada e parece me que vai ser mais fria que a anterior que chegou aos 0º C



Não deverá ser porque vai entrar nebulosidade durante a noite 

_________

Por aqui sigo com 6,9ºC e 79%HR. O vento é fraco de sul.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2013 às 20:05)

Geiras disse:


> Não deverá ser porque vai entrar nebulosidade durante a noite
> 
> _________
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 6,9ºC e 79%HR. O vento é fraco de sul.



ah pois é, mas estão a dar min de 2º/3º C para aqui


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2013 às 20:07)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *14,2ºC*.

O vento anulou-se e sigo já com *8,7ºC* e 61% de humidade.

1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2013 às 20:07)

Boas pessoal.  

T.Máxima: *15,4ºC*

Aqui no buraco(Vale da Mangancha), está a ocorrer uma inversão térmica fortissima,graças ao céu limpo e vento nulo( desde as 15horas).Infelizmente vai entrar nebulosidade a partir das 0h/1h do dia 10.Sigo com *2.6ºC*,já observei alguma geada,impressionante.

Deixo aqui os dados de temperatura







Foto tirada às 18horas.






Penso que ja encontrei rival para Aljezur.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 20:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> T.Máxima: *15,4ºC*
> 
> Aqui no buraco(Vale da Mangancha), está a ocorrer uma inversão térmica fortissima,graças ao céu limpo e vento nulo( desde as 15horas).Infelizmente vai entrar nebulosidade a partir das 0h/1h do dia 10.Sigo com *2.6ºC*,já observei alguma geada,impressionante.



Muito bom, parabéns pelo empenho e tempo dispensado a estudar estas inversões 

E por falar em inversões... Por aqui a brisa de sul é a verdadeira culpada da inversão que está a ocorrer na Qta do Conde, sigo com 6,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2013 às 21:27)

Só uma ligeira achega, *jonas_87*. Pelo que vejo na imagem, o sensor está bastante próximo do chão. Se estiver errado, retiro já o que direi. Geralmente a temperatura é medida a 1,5 m/2 m do solo, segundo os parâmetros oficiais. Inclusivé as estações do IPMA seguem esse modelo (embora também existam medições de temperatura na relva). Acho que seria pertinente distinguir os dois modos de medição, uma vez que é comum existirem grandes variações entre os dois pontos (1,5 m/2 m e relva), pois o ar frio tende a acumular-se com muito maior proeminência junto ao solo.

---

Sigo com 8,1ºC e vento nulo. 65% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 21:37)

IMPRESSIONANTE a temperatura a esta hora, inversão térmica fortíssima! 

*4,3ºC*!! 

O vento sopra a 5km/h de Sul!






O ar frio a escorrer por aí a baixo de Sul, direitinho!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2013 às 21:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Só uma ligeira achega, *jonas_87*. Pelo que vejo na imagem, o sensor está bastante próximo do chão. Se estiver errado, retiro já o que direi. Geralmente a temperatura é medida a 1,5 m/2 m do solo, segundo os parâmetros oficiais. Inclusivé as estações do IPMA seguem esse modelo (embora também existam medições de temperatura na relva). Acho que seria pertinente distinguir os dois modos de medição, uma vez que é comum existirem grandes variações entre os dois pontos (1,5 m/2 m e relva), pois o ar frio tende a acumular-se com muito maior proeminência junto ao solo.



Obrigado pela achega Gilmet, mas claro que tenho atenção a isso, caso contrario a temperatura não seria credível.
O local em questão é uma ponte de madeira, por onde passa um pequeno curso de agua, sempre que faço medição( estando em pé, e com o braço esticado, ultrapassando inclusive os 2 metros)Este local é mesmo brutal,a dita ponte ja está com uma bela camada de gelo, ia escorregando. 



Geiras disse:


> Muito bom, parabéns pelo empenho e tempo dispensado a estudar estas inversões


Obrigado Geiras, por acaso este seguimento desta forte inversão térmica, já deu para tirar umas conclusões bem interessantes.
__________

Entretanto a temperatura continua em queda, sigo com *1.0ºC.*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2013 às 21:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela achega Gilmet, mas claro que tenho atenção a isso, caso contrario a temperatura não seria credível.
> O local em questão é uma ponte de madeira, por onde passa um pequeno curso de agua, sempre que faço medição( estando em pé, e com o braço esticado, ultrapassando inclusive os 2 metros)Este local é mesmo brutal,a dita ponte ja está com uma bela camada de gelo, ia escorregando.



Nesse caso, tudo óptimo. Cuidado com as quedas. 

---

*7,3ºC*, a arrefecer rapidamente. 

67% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2013 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Por aqui também está arrefecer bem. Sigo com *3,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *13,7ºC*
Mínima: *-0,9ºC*



jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto a temperatura continua em queda, sigo com *1.0ºC.*


 
Excelente inversão! Esta noite vais ter uma mínima bem baixa.

Temperatura nas estações do IPMA, às 21h:
Alvega: *2,6ºC*
Almada, P. Rainha: *2,7ºC*
Sintra, Colares: *3,8ºC*
Figueira da Foz: *3,8ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *3,9ºC*


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

Por aqui a inversão continua, sigo já com 3,4ºC!


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 22:47)

3,1ºC no telhado (sensivelmente a 9m).
Termómetro de mercúrio a 1,5m marca 2ºC!


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2013 às 22:59)

Boas

Mínima de 6,1ºC e máxima de 15,1ºC

Agora estão 9,7ºC, 70%Hr, 1027,4hpa e vento fraco

Nada de especial...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2013 às 23:12)

*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)*



DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 
> Excelente inversão! Esta noite vais ter uma mínima bem baixa.



Infelizmente não, acabou de entrar bastante nebulosidade.
_____________________________________

A temperatura ainda tocou nos *0,5ºC* , entretanto, o céu ficou encoberto.
Temperatura a subir, sigo com *2,3ºC*


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 23:13)

Sigo com 2,7ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

Geiras disse:


> Sigo com 2,7ºC!



Os vales  estão a trabalhar bem.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 23:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os vales  estão a trabalhar bem.



Bolas! Começou a subir, 2,9ºC!


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 23:18)




----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 00:09)

2,4ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2013 às 00:09)

O dia de ontem, resume-se assim.





Uma valente acumulação de ar frio no fundo de vale, contudo,a nebulosidade lá consegui estragar a inversão térmica,caso contrario acredito que a mínima de hoje chegaria aos -3/-4ºC,enfim paciencia.
Fique perplexo, ao ver geada às 20 horas, incrível o poder desta inversão térmica.
_____

Neste momento, *2,9ºC*, céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 00:11)

Aqui a minha sorte é não haver nuvens...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2013 às 00:13)

8,8ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2013 às 00:20)

Alguma nebulosidade a aparecer na faixa NO.

Sigo com *6,4ºC*, estáveis, e vento a oscilar entre fraco e nulo.

1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2013 às 00:25)

A temperatura já esteve nos 2,4ºC, mas agora está a subir lentamente, *2,8ºC* actuais, com céu nublado e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 00:35)

2,1ºC!


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 00:52)

1,9ºC! 
Esta era a temperatura de ontem às 7h!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2013 às 01:02)

Entretanto, na zona onde me encontro, o céu está practicamente limpo(por agora), temperatura caiu para os *1,1ºC*. 
Frio intenso.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 01:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, na zona onde me encontro, o céu está practicamente limpo(por agora), temperatura caiu para os *1,1ºC*.
> Frio intenso.



Aí ainda está mais frio, por aqui estou com 1,8ºC... e vento adivinha lá de onde


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2013 às 01:19)

Geiras disse:


> Aí ainda está mais frio



É normal, repara bem onde é que estou a fazer a medição(local2).





O porquê de ter inversões térmicas tão fortes.







Geiras disse:


> Aí ainda está mais frio, por aqui estou com 1,8ºC... e vento adivinha lá de onde



O ar gélido vindo do vale, sempre a ser injectado com a boleia do vento.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 01:21)

Pois, lá está, a magia dos vales!
Para além de que, há muita vegetação em volta.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2013 às 01:22)

Temperatura actual: *3,7ºC*

Às 00H, Alvega com 0ºC e Almada com 0,2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 01:39)




----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2013 às 02:38)

6,6ºC, variando ligeiramente, depois de uma descida aos 6,2ºC.

79% de humidade e vento nulo. Cada vez mais nebulosidade.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2013 às 04:10)

1º C vinha a marcar o carro se as nuvens não aparecerem vai tar uma geada ui ui


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 04:21)

david 6 disse:


> 1º C vinha a marcar o carro se as nuvens não aparecerem vai tar uma geada ui ui



Parece que a temperatura sempre desceu bastante, o facto das nuvens estarem a entrar mais tarde está a permitir esta descida mais acentuada 

1,1ºC na Quinta do Conde.

Às 3h, a estação do IPMA na Praia da Rainha em Almada registava -0,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 9,1ºC e céu encoberto por Fractus.

A mínima de ontem foi de *0,9ºC*!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2013 às 12:20)

Mínima de 6,8ºC, ainda não foi a mais baixa do inverno, os 6,6ºC estão difíceis de "abater" .

De momento 12,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2013 às 13:12)

minima por aqui chegou aos -1º C 
neste momento ronda os 12º C com vento fraco a moderado com céu encoberto


----------



## hurricane (10 Fev 2013 às 14:05)

Será que na próxima madrugada poderá nevar na zona de Leiria? Digo Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros. O IPMA continua a insistir nas cotas a 400 metros para o norte e centro.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2013 às 14:12)

Boa tarde.

O céu nublado impediu um mínima mais baixa, *2,4ºC*, registada por volta das 0h. 

Chuva fraca durante boa parte da manhã. 

Agora, sigo com *10,6ºC*, chuviscos e vento fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Fev 2013 às 14:55)

Começou a chover por Tomar e a temperatura a baixar.

WebCam MeteoTomar


----------



## Templariu (10 Fev 2013 às 14:56)

e chove 'bem'


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2013 às 14:58)

Boas. Sigo com 12ºC e céu bem escuro. Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2013 às 16:40)

bem a partir das 14h começou a chuva fraca, mas mesmo assim fomos até samora ver o carnaval chegámos lá o cenário era o mesmo, mas o céu a escurecer muito, pensamos se valia a pena ir ver o desfile ou não, ao fim de uns minutos as nossas duvidas foram respondidas, começa a chover com força e o vento a aumentar de intensidade, prontos acabou se, fomos embora para casa xD, neste momento está céu encoberto com 1 pingo ou 2, ventro fraco e 11º C (temperatura começou a descer)






esta imagem foi tirada já a caminho de casa, perto de benavente

ver se terça feira consigo ver alguma coisa do carnaval :P


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2013 às 17:51)

12,4ºC e 0,4 mm.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2013 às 18:02)

por agora 10º C, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade a passar de fraco para moderado com chuva fraca e com um grande escuro a passar ao lado


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2013 às 18:36)

Boas tardes pessoal! 

Aqui por Cabanas (Palmela), depois de uma temperatura máxima de +13ºC por volta das 13h30m, e de ter chuvido fraco entre as 15h e as 17H e o vento ter soprado fraco a moderado, 
agora céu nublado, vento fraco e temperatura de +11,5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2013 às 19:05)

Boa noite.

Por aqui já começou a arrefecer, com 7,6ºC actualmente.

Tmax: 10,9ºC

Tmin: 3,3ºC

Precip: 5,8mm


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

Boa noite.

Mínima desta madrugada, de *6,0ºC*. Máxima de *12,6ºC*.

Actuais 11,2ºC, em queda, durante mais um aguaceiro. *1,0 mm* acumulados.

28,1 km/h de O (270º) e 81% de humidade. 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

Extremos de hoje na Quinta do Conde

Temperatura máxima: *13,6ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *0,9ºC*
Rajada máxima de vento: *35.6km/h* de Noroeste (315º)
Precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite: *1,5mm*.


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2013 às 20:34)

Thomar disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal!
> 
> Aqui por Cabanas (Palmela), depois de uma temperatura máxima de +13ºC por volta das 13h30m, e de ter chuvido fraco entre as 15h e as 17H e o vento ter soprado fraco a moderado,
> agora céu nublado, vento fraco e temperatura de +11,5ºC.



Duas horas depois, o céu continua nublado, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, e tenho uma temperatura de +10.9°C. 
A Partir das 22/23h o nosso colega *Geiras* de vila do conde (aqui bem perto) deverá começar a registar valores de temperaturas mais baixos do que eu (actualmente regista +11.3°C).


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 20:57)

Thomar disse:


> Duas horas depois, o céu continua nublado, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, e tenho uma temperatura de +10.9°C.
> A Partir das 22/23h o nosso colega *Geiras* de vila do conde (aqui bem perto) deverá começar a registar valores de temperaturas mais baixos do que eu (actualmente regista +11.3°C).



Quinta do Conde* 

Não sei se hoje deverá ocorrer inversão, dada a eventual intensidade do vento e nebulosidade durante a madrugada... veremos, ontem também me enganei, pensei que não descesse tanto por aqui e registei 0.9ºC eheh

Sigo com 11.3ºC.

Colega, sei que esperava pelos dados online da minha estação, na minha assinatura tem o link 
Abraço.


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2013 às 21:12)

Geiras disse:


> Quinta do Conde*
> 
> Não sei se hoje deverá ocorrer inversão, dada a eventual intensidade do vento e nebulosidade durante a madrugada... veremos, ontem também me enganei, pensei que não descesse tanto por aqui e registei 0.9ºC eheh
> 
> ...




Eh,eh...agora é que reparei o que tinha escrito Vila em vez de Quinta  

Geiras, eu sigo atentamente os teus dados pois são muito próximos do que eu registo aqui com uma estaçãozita auriol daquelas que está á venda no lidl amanhã, mas sei por experiência própria que a Quinta do Conde é mais dada a inversões térmicas do que Cabanas, pois eu estou no sopé da arrábida e normalmente a temperatura aquando das inversões térmicas desce muito rápido das 18 ás 22h e depois estabeliza, enquanto que aí a temperatura desce de uma forma mais consistente, ou seja, numa inversão térmica a temperatura aí é cerca de 1/2ºC mais baixa do aqui.

EDIT: Sigo com +10,8ºC


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2013 às 21:28)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *7,3ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima de *10,9ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2013 às 21:29)

A temperatura vai caíndo lentamente. 10,3ºC actuais.

22,0 km/h de ONO (292º) e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Fev 2013 às 22:11)

Extremos de hoje
Máxima de 13.3ºC
Minima  de 1.7ºC

Precipitaçao acumulada até ao momento: 10.7 mm
Temperatura  actual  nos 9.8ºC, Hr 73%, pressão nos 1017mb


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2013 às 22:17)

temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente 9.5º C /10º C


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Sigo com 11.0ºC, 78%HR e vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

Boas

Mínima de 6,3ºc no terraço porque mais junto ao solo tive 4,9ºC

Máxima de 14,1ºC

Rajada máxima 45km/h

Precipitação 1,4mm

Agora sigo com 10,8ºC, 82%Hr, 1019,4hpa e vento fraco

Espero amanha ter pelo menos perto do dia mais frio deste inverno por aqui que nem o deve ser!! venha algo melhor que isto que isto não é nada...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2013 às 23:25)

0,4 mm, por hoje já deve ter acabado.

10,1ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 23:39)

Sigo com 10,5ºC, 80%HR e vento fraco a moderado, com rajadas esporádicas de Noroeste.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:47)

uma descida de temperatura agora mais brusca, das 18 até as 22 descia só meia duzia de décimas de ºC agora em 1h30 +ou- desce 1.5º/2º C estão 8º C, o vento parou


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2013 às 23:55)

Acabei de registar a rajada máxima do dia, 36.7km/h.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2013 às 00:04)

A temperatura está completamente estagnada nos 7,2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 02:04)

Despeço-me com 10.6ºC praticamente estagnados.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 02:06)

despeço me com uma temperatura que estabilizou nos 8/8.5º C


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2013 às 02:08)

Por estes lados, retiro-me com 10,0ºC. 

68% de humidade e 1016 hPa, com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 02:15)

ps: agora ao deitar oiço rajadas de vento interessantes, pode ser qu
e venha um aguaceiro para ajudar a adormecer :P


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 08:26)

acordei com um aguaceiro moderado, a temperatura minima é a actual com 7º C...
percipitação acumulada de ontem 1.5mm


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Fev 2013 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Aqui pelo Marquês, céu nublado (mas parece que se percebem umas tentativas de abertas), aguaceiros fracos e 9º


----------



## lsalvador (11 Fev 2013 às 11:13)

Em Tomar a temperatura cai a uma velocidade que é incrivel. As 10h43 estava com 9.4, neste momento esta com 6.9º, menos de 30 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 11:18)

por aqui passou agora um aguaceiro fraco temperatura nos 9º C


----------



## ALV72 (11 Fev 2013 às 11:22)

Bom dia, também caiu alguma neve na Serra da Lousã e na Aveleira em Arganil, os madeireiros andam aflitos para cortar o pouco pinho que resta por estes lados.

João


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2013 às 12:03)

Boas

_*Alcabideche *_segue com com *10,8ºC*, vento forte e céu pouco nublado.
_____________________________

Ontem no vale da Mangancha registei  uma mínima *0,8ºC* (no inicio da madrugada),a nebulosidade estragou a mínima, foi pena,pois tendo em conta o acentuado arrefecimento nocturno que se fazia sentir, a temperatura podia ter chegado aos -4ºC.
A inversão térmica foi tão forte, que às 20horas já era possivel observar alguma geada.Em principio a intensa inversão térmica (mais do que o normal), foi justificada pela a ausência de vento nos topos das colinas, o que originou temperaturas mais baixas nessas zonas e depois a consequente drenagem para o fundo de vale.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2013 às 12:17)

Boas

Mínima de 9,1ºC

De manha acorreram dois pequenos aguaceiros que rendeu apenas 0,4mm

temperatura agora de 11,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2013 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *7,9ºC* e actuais *9,4ºC*. 

61% de humidade e 15,5 km/h de NE (45º).

1019 hPa de pressão. Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2013 às 13:22)

Dia igual aos outros aqui!!

Temperatura atual de 13,4ºC e sol siga a treta de inverno...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2013 às 13:27)

T.actual: *11,0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 13:35)

Queda abrupta da temperatura dos 13,3ºC para os actuais 10,1ºC, devido à passagem de um aguaceiro fraco.

0,6mm acumulados desde a meia noite, rajada maxima até ao momento de 39,2km/h.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2013 às 13:41)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *4,4ºC*. 

Neste momento, sigo com *8,9ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 13:45)

agora 10º C acabou de passar um aguaceiro fraco com vento moderado e rajadas fortes, o sol agora vai espreitando é até passar outro aguaceiro


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 14:16)

eu não percebo isto, aguaceiros tá a vir de norte para sul quando chega perto da minha casa viram todos -.-, deve estar alguma rotunda para nuvens lá em cima 

PS: tá a pingar e rajadas fortes


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

Pareceu cair há cerca de 10 minutos aguaneve, alguns familiares meus tiveram a mesma sensação, mas não acredito muito.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Pareceu cair há cerca de 10 minutos aguaneve, alguns familiares meus tiveram a mesma sensação, mas não acredito muito.



:O, não pode ser, temperatura estava?


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 16:39)

Há pouco também houve um seguidor da minha página que reportou "flocos de neve" na serra da Arrábida... daí a ser verdade vão muitas dúvidas, pois a temperatura deverá rondar os 8 a 10ºC...


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 16:45)

Geiras disse:


> Há pouco também houve um seguidor da minha página que reportou "flocos de neve" na serra da Arrábida... daí a ser verdade vão muitas dúvidas, pois a temperatura deverá rondar os 8 a 10ºC...



:OOOO  agora ainda fico mais triste pela minha terra


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2013 às 17:05)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro, a temperatura desceu para os actuais *9,7ºC*.



Geiras disse:


> Há pouco também houve um seguidor da minha página que reportou "flocos de neve" na serra da Arrábida... daí a ser verdade vão muitas dúvidas, pois a temperatura deverá rondar os 8 a 10ºC...



Sinceramente acho esses valores demasiado altos, acredito que nos topos da arrabida a temperatura ande na casa dos 6ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2013 às 17:07)

david 6 disse:


> :O, não pode ser, temperatura estava?


Para aí uns 6ºC/7ºC no início do aguaceiro, depois deve ter descido um bocado mas não olhei mais para o termómetro porque fiquei pregado à janela


----------



## lsalvador (11 Fev 2013 às 17:09)

Um dia com grandes subidas e descidas.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 17:15)

N_Fig disse:


> Para aí uns 6ºC/7ºC no início do aguaceiro, depois deve ter descido um bocado mas não olhei mais para o termómetro porque fiquei pregado à janela



a água neve não começa só a aparecer por volta dos 3º +ou- ?


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2013 às 17:20)

Geiras disse:


> Há pouco também houve um seguidor da minha página que reportou "flocos de neve" na serra da Arrábida... daí a ser verdade vão muitas dúvidas, pois a temperatura deverá rondar os 8 a 10ºC...



Completamente impossível!! eu vi esta tarde durante um aguaceiro em que fazia sol pequenas partículas a voar com o vento mas era água estavam na altura 12ºC 

Neste momento estão 11,3ºC

Precipitação 0,4mm


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2013 às 17:22)

Geiras disse:


> Há pouco também houve um seguidor da minha página que reportou "flocos de neve" na serra da Arrábida... daí a ser verdade vão muitas dúvidas, pois a temperatura deverá rondar os 8 a 10ºC...



Não acredito e explico porquê, a essa hora estava eu em Palmela na zona mais alta, cerca de 200 metros de altitude em média, e de facto apanhei um aguaceiro muito frio, não muito intenso, com pingo espaçados, mas a temperatura registada no carro não baixou dos +9,0ºC e o ponto mais alto da Serra da Arrabida é de 501m, por iiso julgo que o aguaceiro era de facto muito friomas não creio em água neve, para isso a temperatura em Palmela tinha de ser aproximadamente apenas uns 4 ou 5 graus.


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Eu nunca disse que acreditei, suscitaram-me logo grandes dúvidas, de facto quando vi cair alguns aguaceiros aqui na Quinta do Conde, dava também a sensação que era "neve", evidentemente devido à intensidade do vento  

Extremos de hoje na Quinta do Conde

Temperatura máxima: *13,3ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *8,5ºC*
Rajada máxima de vento: *39,2km/h* de Norte.

Para a noite deverá cair chuva fraca por aqui, o GFS está a prever que esta mancha nebulosa passa por aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

david 6 disse:


> a água neve não começa só a aparecer por volta dos 3º +ou- ?



Pois acredito que sim, a humidade andava à volta dos 60%, sei que isso também é um fator importante. Repito: parecia-me aguaneve, mas foram só uns segundos e quando me passou o choque e abri a janela já tinha parado. Nem teria dado muita atenção se não tivesse ouvido depois outras pessoas com a mesma sensação.
Entretanto já voltou a chover por aqui, mas agora não chove. O dia tem sido de aguaceiros, umas vezes mais fortes outras vezes menos e aconteceu aquela coisa esquisita por volta das 4 da tarde.


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2013 às 18:18)

Pois é surpreendente dada a instabilidade não ser muito elevada, mas se calhar em algum aguaceiro mais forte pode ter vindo alguma mistela com restos de neve bastante fundida, no meio de granizo ou graupel.
No evento de Janeiro 2009 em Lisboa a águaneve caía com temperaturas na ordem dos 7º, mas lá está, aí não surpreende visto o frio em altitude ser muito.
De qualquer forma, já uma ou duas vezes (e isto só uma pessoa dá conta a andar de carro devido ao impacto nos vidros) apanhei aguaceiros com temperaturas dessa ordem que me surpreenderam por realmente no meio da chuva cair alguma mistela que não era granizo, mas "pesada", tipo papa, que parecia a textura de água com areia (mas branco claro) a esborratar os vidros, ao qual não vejo outro explicação senão ser restos de neve muito fundida, mas que por algum motivo, seja ele acumulação de graupel de maiores dimensões, ou algum _downdraft_ mais potente, ou outro acaso qualquer, que permite durante escassos segundos chegar a cair essa mistela em condições inesperadas.


----------



## F_R (11 Fev 2013 às 18:37)

Máxima 10,7ºC

Agora 7,2ºC

2,8mm acumulados


----------



## Lousano (11 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

Boa noite.

Dia de aguaceiros e vento fraco/moderado.

Neve a cerca de 600/700 msnm durante a madrugada, aumentando de cota ao longo do dia.

Tmax: 9,1ºC

Tmin: 4,5ºC

Precip: 6,4mm

Tactual: 6,8ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

Boa tarde
Extremos de hoje
Máxima de 12.3ºC
Minima  de 7.5ºC
Rajada máxima de 52.2 km/h

Dia frio com alguns aguaceiros moderados, por vezes fortes que acumularam 4.2 mm
Temperatura  actual  nos 8.7ºC, Hr 86%, pressão nos 1019mb


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 21:03)

por aqui até agora 1mm de chuva 
estão 8º C e algumas nuvens


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2013 às 21:54)

Aqui a temperatura até sobe estão 10,7ºC, não vejo a hora desta entrada fria do norte passar para ficar frio


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 21:56)

Por aqui também sobre, 9,4ºC actuais com 82%HR.

Vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2013 às 23:18)

1,2 mm até ao momento, não contava com tanta chuva pra noite.

9,4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2013 às 23:33)

Vai chuviscando agora com mais persistência o acumulado vai nos 0,6mm a temperatura a descer ligeiramente 9,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 23:42)

Já chover por aqui, 1,2mm desde a meia noite.

Temperatura de 9,5ºC e humidade a 86%.

Entretanto o vento ficou nulo.


----------



## Adrix (11 Fev 2013 às 23:58)

Boas noites, por aqui (sintra) ocorrem uns aguaceiros moderados e acompanhados de um vento bem desagradavel.

Minima 5,8ºc e Máxima de 12,4ºc e por agora estão 9,1ºc


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2013 às 23:59)

Temperatura actual: *7ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *10,9ºC*
Mínima: *4,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2013 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *11,6ºC*.

Por agora, chuva fraca e *1,0 mm* acumulados.

9,8ºC e 85% de humidade, com 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2013 às 00:04)

Boa noite

Por aqui, sigo com chuva fraca, *9,9ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2013 às 00:06)

Sigo com 9,5ºC e 0,2mm depois das 00h

Ontem acabou com 1,0mm


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2013 às 00:10)

Chuva acumulada durante o dia de ontem: *1.5mm*
Chuva acumulada desde a meia noite: *0.3mm*

Sigo com 9.2ºC e 87%HR. A pressão atmosférica é de 1021.3hPa e tem estado a descer lentamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2013 às 00:47)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2013 às 13:04)

minima de 7º C e 0.6mm até agora, que duvido que venha mais alguma coisa hoje, neste momento 12º C com vento fraco a aumentar para moderado e algumas nuvens e sol


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2013 às 13:15)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com chuviscos e *12,4ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2013 às 13:49)

A noite ainda rendeu 2,0 mm.

11,7ºC de momento e vento nulo.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2013 às 14:03)

Por aqui a madrugada rendeu 3,3mm.

Mínima de 8,2ºC mas que acredito que seja batida até à meia noite de hoje.

Sigo agora com 13,9ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2013 às 14:46)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pela Grande Lisboa o céu está nublado com abertas, em Oeiras estão 14ºC


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2013 às 15:20)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *10,6ºC*, chuviscos e vento fraco.

Até este momento, máxima de *11,3ºC* e mínima de *4,8ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *14,7ºC* 
Mínima:* 8,2ºC* 
Rajada máxima: *27.0km/h* 
_____
Precipitação acumulada: *3.3mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2013 às 20:23)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, sigo com chuva fraca,vento forte e *11,6ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2013 às 20:26)

Boas. Sigo com 12ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2013 às 20:35)

Boas

Mínima:*8,3ºC*
Máxima:*15,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *35km/h*

Precipitação total:*2,6mm*

Agora:
12.7ºC
87%Hr
1025,8hpa
vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2013 às 21:14)

neste momento 11º C nublado, do montijo até 4km +ou- atrás estava a chuviscar, mas aqui não está, já nao deve faltar muito


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Fev 2013 às 22:16)

Boa noite
Dia cinzento e frio. Algum chuvisco principalmente durante a manha que renderam 0.5 mm
Máxima de 12.7ºC
Minima  de 7.4ºC
Temperatura  actual  nos 12.0ºC, Hr 100%, pressão nos 1025 hpa
Vento fraco de W


----------



## subaneve300 (13 Fev 2013 às 00:14)

lousã alguém sabe de neve? no açor aquilo parecia um loucura muita mas muita neve


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2013 às 01:20)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *12,8ºC*, com *3,0 mm* acumulados.

Actuais 11,6ºC, estagnados, com vento nulo e 87% de humidade.

1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2013 às 13:54)

Boas

Mínima muito alta de 11,9ºC

Agora estão uns Primaveris 18,1ºc e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2013 às 13:55)

Muito calor aí por Setúbal, como era de esperar 

Por aqui sigo com 17,1ºC (máxima do dia até ao momento). Já a mínima foi de 10,5ºC.

Vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2013 às 14:34)

minima de 9º C
neste momento muito nublado com 17º C


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2013 às 16:03)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *15,9ºC*, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.

Máxima: *16,7ºC*
Mínima: *10,2ºC*


----------



## F_R (13 Fev 2013 às 17:42)

Mínima 10,7ºC
Máxima 19,1ºC

Agora 16,3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Fev 2013 às 17:48)

A tarde segue agradável com 14.3ºC e 77%.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2013 às 17:54)

A máxima foi de *18,3ºC*

Agora estão 15,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2013 às 18:35)

minima do dia 9º C
maximo do dia 18º C

agora estão 14º C


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

Extremos de hoje 

Temperatura máxima: *17,4ºC* ( 15h09)
Temperatura mínima: *10,5ºC* (01h36)
Rajada máxima de vento: *28,1km/h* de Noroeste (11h58)


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2013 às 20:30)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo, com céu limpo e vento fraco, e a mínima do dia está sempre a ser batida, actuais *8,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

Sigo com 12,3ºc por este andar nem bate  a mínima altíssima de 11,9ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

Boa noite.
Máxima de 16.6ºC
Temperatura actual que já é minima do dia de  7.7ºC
 Sigo com Hr 95%, pressão nos 1027mb e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2013 às 22:43)

Boas.

Sigo com, *11,1ºC*,vento forte,céu limpo e *78%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2013 às 22:53)

miguel disse:


> Sigo com 12,3ºc por este andar nem bate  a mínima altíssima de 11,9ºC



Tenho agora a Mínima igualada 11,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2013 às 22:56)

Sigo já com 7,9ºC e a típica brisa de sul.


----------



## zejorge (13 Fev 2013 às 23:03)

Boa noite

Sigo com 9,9º, com vento fraco a moderado de NW 18 kmh


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2013 às 23:46)

9º C por aqui
temperatura interior do meu corpo 38.5º C


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2013 às 00:08)

Geiras disse:


> Sigo já com 7,9ºC e a típica brisa de sul.



Interessante, essa brisa não falha. 
Tens aí um belo exemplo como a acumulação de ar frio no vale e a consequente "canalização" do mesmo, pode proporcionar uma brisa de acordo com a orientação/desnível do vale, daí ser normal teres sempre a tal brisa de sul pois o ar frio desloca-se lentamente de N-S.
No vale da Mangancha por vezes acontece o mesmo, só que neste caso o vale tem uma orientação diferente da tua zona, E-O, o que faz que a brisa seja sempre de Este, dado ser a zona com a cota um pouco ou nada superior.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2013 às 00:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, essa brisa não falha.
> Tens aí um belo exemplo como a acumulação de ar frio no vale e a consequente "canalização" do mesmo, pode proporcionar uma brisa de acordo com a orientação/desnível do vale, daí ser normal teres sempre a tal brisa de sul pois o ar frio desloca-se lentamente de *N-S*.
> No vale da Mangancha por vezes acontece o mesmo, só que neste caso o vale tem uma orientação diferente da tua zona, E-O, o que faz que a brisa seja sempre de Este, dado ser a zona com a cota um pouco ou nada superior.



Será que te enganaste? 

A brisa por vezes até é mais "intensa", está neste momento a 5km/h mas raramente ultrapassa este valor. Sigo já com 6,6ºC, noite de inversão!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2013 às 00:35)

Geiras disse:


> Será que te enganaste?
> 
> E a brisa poder vezes até é mais "intensa", está neste momento a 5km/h mas raramente ultrapassa este valor. Sigo já com 6,6ºC, noite de inversão!



Enganei-me sentido *Sul-Norte*, mas de resto até é simples de perceber o porquê.
E também reparei que as outras estações amadoras próximas da tua,têm ventos de outros quadrantes, ou seja essa brisa tem uma relação estreita com a canalização do ar frio do vale.

__________

Sigo com *11,0ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2013 às 00:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> E também reparei que as outras estações amadoras próximas da tua,têm ventos de outros quadrantes, ou seja essa brisa tem uma relação estreita com a canalização do ar frio do vale



Fica aqui uma imagem comprovativa 






Sigo com 6,4ºC!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2013 às 00:49)

Ontem, máxima de *15,5ºC*.

Por agora, 10,7ºC e vento nulo.

1024 hPa de pressão e 87% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2013 às 13:10)

Mínima de *9,9ºC* e actuais 14,8ºC com 64% de humidade.

9,4 km/h de NE (45º), 1022 hPa de pressão e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2013 às 13:21)

Boas

Mínima de *9,3ºC*

A máxima até ao momento foi de 17,2ºC

Por agora estão 16,6ºC, 63%Hr, 1024,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *17,0ºC* (às 14h51)
Temperatura mínima: *3,5ºC* (às 7h34)
Rajada de vento máxima: *22km/h* de *NE* (às 11h10)

Destaque mais uma vez, para a direção do vento, predominante de Sul durante a madrugada permitindo registar um valor de temperatura mínima baixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2013 às 20:34)

Boas noites.

Sigo com *10,1ºC* ,céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 21:17)

Boa noite,

Por aqui 9.7º.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2013 às 21:36)

Brutal descida da temperatura neste momento! Desde as 21h05 que o vento rodou para Sul, nesse momento tinha 9,8ºC, agora estou com 7,9ºC e nos últimos 10 minutos a temperatura desceu 1,1ºC!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Boa noite.

Dia de muito sol, com uma máxima de *15,9ºC*.

Agora, sigo com *5,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Mínima de *4,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2013 às 22:55)

Máxima de 18,4ºC
Mínima de 9,3ºC

Agora sigo com 11,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

Sigo com 6,2ºC e 3,6km/h de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

A temperatura praticamente não desceu,graças ao vento (moderado) que teima em não enfraquecer.
Sigo com uns tórridos *9,8ºC*.


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 23:30)

Despeço-me com 9º na rua e 17.3º em casa (abençoado aquecedor  )


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Fev 2013 às 23:40)

Boa noite.
Dia de sol
Máxima de 16.5ºC
Temperatura actual é a mínima e está contantemente a ser batida :4.9ºC
Hr 93%, pressão nos 1021mb, vento  nulo


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2013 às 00:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> A temperatura praticamente não desceu,graças ao vento (moderado) que teima em não enfraquecer.
> Sigo com uns tórridos *9,8ºC*.



Por aqui não há quase vento nenhum...sigo portanto com 5,4ºC!


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2013 às 00:09)

Temperatura actual: *4,3ºC*

Mínima de ontem: *4,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2013 às 00:14)

Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos *15,4ºC*. Mínima de *9,0ºC* próximo da meia-noite.

De momento sigo com 8,8ºC, vento fraco e 84% de humidade.

1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2013 às 03:18)

Despeço-me com 7,9ºC e vento nulo.

86% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Fev 2013 às 07:44)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o dia começa com 5.8ºC e 96%.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Fev 2013 às 09:03)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu nublado, vento fraco, e 9º. 

p.s. A Auriol marcava 10,5.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2013 às 09:11)

Em Odivelas o dia amanheceu completamente limpo e sem vento. Um dia primaveril.

Em Lisboa, Rossio, o céu está encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2013 às 09:36)

Boas.

Temperatura mínima: *6,7ºC*
Temperatura actual: *10,9ºC*

Isto hoje vai aquecer bem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Fev 2013 às 11:20)

Ainda com 10,2 ºC e 90 % de humidade.

A inversão ainda está a ser quebrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2013 às 11:53)

Muito nevoeiro junto ao Tejo.
Fotos tiradas há pouco na zona de Alcântara/Belém.














Fonte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2013 às 13:02)

Parece que vou apanhar um tempo fantástico em mais uma viagem rumo a norte! =D
Tá um dia de Primavera!

Lá vou eu!


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2013 às 13:06)

Mais uma mínima a surpreender, *2,0ºC *.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, 14,6ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2013 às 13:13)

T.actual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2013 às 13:36)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *14,5ºC*, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Mínima de *1,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2013 às 14:29)

muito nevoeiro matinal até as 12h minima de 2º C
agora está dia de primavera com 16º C


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2013 às 14:32)

DaniFR disse:


> ...céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.



Nem mais.

Por aqui 16,6ºC e sempre pensei que hoje passava a barreira dos 20ºC, mas começo a duvidar.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2013 às 15:15)

Temperatura máxima:*14,9ºC*
Temperatura actual:*13,9ºC*


----------



## zejorge (15 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

Boa tarde

Sigo com16,8º tendo a máxima sido de 17,7º. O céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas. 
Pressão nos 1020,1 hpa com tendência para descer.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2013 às 19:48)

Boa noite.

Por aqui vai arrefecendo a um bom ritmo, sigo com *9,6ºC*,céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2013 às 19:52)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Boa foto .

Hoje parecia um dia de verão, teve um dia nublado por altos cumulos, e uma sensação nem quente nem fria. Agora o céu já está limpo, vamos lá ver se vai dar pra ver o bicho andante no céu.

11,3ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Fev 2013 às 19:53)

Boa tarde.
Dia de sol e temperatura de Primavera.
Máxima de 18.9ºC
Minima  de 1.7ºC
Temperatura  actual  nos 8.6ºC, Hr 85%, pressão nos 1019 hpa


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2013 às 19:56)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *16,7ºC* (às 14h23)
Temperatura mínima: *2,0ºC* (às 06h56)
Rajada de vento máxima: *13,3km/h* de *NO* (às 13h37)


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2013 às 21:09)

Temperatura actual: *7,3ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Mínima: *1,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2013 às 21:33)

Temperatura actual: *9,5ºC*
__________

Na madrugada de Domingo,ela estará de volta.   






Fonte


----------



## Rachie (15 Fev 2013 às 21:40)

Boa noite,

O meu termómetro *Auriol *registou:

Temperatura actual: *9.3º*
Temperatura Mínima: *7.1º*
Temperatura Máxima: *17.4º*

Entretanto coloquei o sensor noutro local e já consegui obter uma temperatura semelhante às outras estações aqui da zona


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Fev 2013 às 23:33)

Boa noite.
Sigo com céu estrelado e a formar-se nevoeiro .Neste momento  altura de 50 a 80 cm.
Temperatura  actual  nos 5.4ºC pressão nos 1019 hpa, vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2013 às 23:48)

A máxima chegou aos *16,8ºC*.

De momento, vento nulo e *8,4ºC*, com 85% de humidade. 

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 00:05)

Por aqui, sigo já nos *7,6ºC*.

Entretanto, deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde num vale nos arredores de Alcabideche e respectiva linha de água(ribeira dos Marmeleiros),que por acaso vai com um belo caudal.Por volta das 16h e 30m, a temperatura registada era de 13,7ºC, ás 18he30 a temperatura já ia nos 7,7ºC,fruto do inicio de uma intensa inversão térmica.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 00:49)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 5,5ºC, 91%HR e vento de sul a 2,5km/h. 

Epah isto é mesmo brutal


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 01:07)

Geiras disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com 5,5ºC, 91%HR e vento de sul a 2,5km/h.
> 
> Epah isto é mesmo brutal



No Verão também deves ter mínimas relativamente frescas, não? 10ºC / 11ºC?

_______

T.actual: *7,2ºC*


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 01:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> No Verão também deves ter mínimas relativamente frescas, não? 10ºC / 11ºC?



Por acaso no verão nunca tomei muita atenção, mas por exemplo no ano passado cheguei a registar mínimas na casa dos 20/21ºC.
A ver se este verão analiso pormenorizadamente os dados


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 01:17)

Geiras disse:


> Por acaso no verão nunca tomei muita atenção, mas por exemplo no ano passado cheguei a registar mínimas na casa dos 20/21ºC.
> A ver se este Verão analiso pormenorizadamente os dados



Apenas pergunto isto, porque em principio a inversão térmica ocorre sempre todo o ano,daí proporcionar mínimas frescas mesmo no verão.
Por exemplo, no vale da Mangancha chego a ter mínimas de 8ºC em meses como Julho e Agosto.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 01:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Apenas pergunto isto, porque em principio a inversão térmica ocorre sempre todo o ano,daí proporcionar mínimas frescas mesmo no verão.
> Por exemplo, no vale da Mangancha chego a ter mínimas de 8ºC em meses como Julho e Agosto.



É questão de esperar pela chegada desses meses eheh

Sigo com 4,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 01:42)

A madrugada segue fria e húmida, estão *6,8ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 02:11)

Sigo com *4,7ºC* estagnados desde a 1h43.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2013 às 02:19)

Retiro-me com *6,8ºC* e 86% de humidade, com vento nulo. 

Os vales mais encaixados apresentam nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 02:41)

Sigo com *6,6ºC*.
Já observo alguma nebulosidade(alta).


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 02:52)

Despeço-me com 4,2ºC... a nebulosidade está aí a chegar


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 02:54)

Já começou a interferir na temperatura...sigo agora com *7,0ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 02:59)

Ipsis verbis por aqui...sigo já com 4,5ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Fev 2013 às 09:21)

Bom dia.
Minima de 3.5ºC
Ceu nublado , vento fraco de Este com 5 km/h.
Temperatura actual de 8.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2013 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Como estava a ser bom demais a temperatura descer de forma tão acentuada, começou a subir cerca das 03h00.

Mínima de *6,5ºC*.

Actuais 13,3ºC com céu encoberto por um _mix_ de nuvens médias e altas.

87% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão, com vento nulo.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2013 às 12:00)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a inversão térmica foi travada por volta das 0h, com o aparecimento de nebulosidade. 
Mínima de *7,1ºC*

Agora sigo com *13,6ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2013 às 12:06)

Boas

Mínima de 7,2ºC mas foi mais baixa junto ao solo 5,9ºC

Agora céu encoberto a neblina levantou já e estão 13,5ºC, 81%Hr, 1020,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 13:05)

Boas.

Temperatura minima: *6,4ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,0ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco.
Venha lá essa chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2013 às 13:33)

Mínima de 7,6ºC.

Está um céu de verão, 13,2ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 13:37)

Mínima de 3,6ºC por aqui.

Neste momento estão 14,2ºC com vento fraco a muito fraco de Sul.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2013 às 14:12)

Sigo sem sol apesar de já se ver umas boas abertas...

Temperatura de 14,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 14:56)

T.actual:* 13,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2013 às 15:48)

Não fosse a temperatura e diria que estávamos naqueles dias de trovoadas no verão em que há só palha .


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2013 às 17:05)

minima 2º C
maxima 15º C
agora 13º C muito nublado


----------



## João Esteves (16 Fev 2013 às 18:41)

Boa Tarde,

Um dia bastante cinzento e monótono.
Sigo com 12.9 ºC, vento fraco do quadrante Sul/Oeste e a pressão lentamente em queda.
Amanhã deverá chover qq coisa. A ver vamos ...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 19:40)

T.actual: *11,9ºC*
_____________

Bela frente  






Fonte


----------



## Rachie (16 Fev 2013 às 20:52)

Boa noite,

Temperatura actual: *11.5º*
Mínima: *7.1º*
Máxima: *18.2º*

Não fossem as núvens teria sido um dia lindo


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2013 às 20:56)

Boas

Máxima de 15,3ºC

Agora estão 12,7ºc, 81%Hr, 1018,5hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2013 às 21:15)

Máxima de *14,5ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 11,9ºC, obviamente estagnados, com céu encoberto, como esteve todo o dia.

75% de humidade e vento nulo. 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 22:12)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 15,1ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 11,1ºC, 83%HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Boa noite
Máxima de 14.3°C
Temperatura actual de 10.3°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Fev 2013 às 22:42)

Noite segue com 11.8ºC e 86%.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2013 às 22:56)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com *11,2ºC*,céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Rachie (16 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

Será que a minha Auriol avariou? 
Há horas que marca 11.6º ...


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 23:34)

Por aqui a temperatura começa a subir, sigo com 10,9ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2013 às 23:48)

Sigo com *10,2ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Mínima: *7,1ºC*


----------



## meteocacem (17 Fev 2013 às 00:30)

Agualva-Cacem 16/2/2013

Temperaturas:
Max: 13,7
Min: 8,1


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2013 às 03:05)

Sigo com *12,0ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2013 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Sigo com *12,7ºC*, chuva fraca e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2013 às 09:43)

Manhã de chuva e vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.

Caneças segue com 12,2mm.


----------



## meteocacem (17 Fev 2013 às 10:18)

*www.meteocacem.pt*

Às 10h18, já marca por aqui *11,8mm* de chuvinha


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2013 às 11:13)

Já vi que o melhor está a entrar a norte da margem sul  

Sigo com apenas 1,8mm chove mas muito fraco!!

12,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2013 às 11:50)

Sigo *13,1ºC*, vento fraco e chuviscos.
Estou impossibilitado de partilhar os valores de precipitação, dado que a estação amadora do Carrascal de Alvide-Alcabideche encontra-se Off.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2013 às 11:58)

Que fiasco de frente 2,0mm e já passou!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2013 às 12:15)

9,0 mm, não contava com tanta chuva .

De momento ainda vai pingando.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2013 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada e manhã generosas, com* 16,6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

13,0ºC actuais, com 92% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.

1010 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2013 às 13:23)

Por aqui o acumulado até ao momento é de *6,6mm*.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2013 às 14:06)

Chove agora com bastante intensidade.

Caneças segue com 17,6mm.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2013 às 14:31)

Enfim parece que vivo no Algarve... sigo com apenas 2,4mm

Rajada máxima 45km/h

Temperatura atual 13,1ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Fev 2013 às 14:40)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura minima de 8.4ºC.
Acumulado até ao momento de 3.7 mm
Temperatura actual de 13.7ºC


----------



## dASk (17 Fev 2013 às 15:05)

Está a chover bem por aqui agora, miudinha mas bastante intensa! 5,6mm até ao momento.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Fev 2013 às 15:24)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.3 ºC
Temp Mini: 11.3ºC
Rajada Maxima: 39.6 km/h 


Temp actual 13.2ºC 15:20

Pressão: 1010.7Hpa 15:20
Intensidade do Vento: 37.0 km/h 15:20
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 9.7ºC 15:20
Humidade Relativa:91% 15:20
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 10.4 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 15:20
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## DaniFR (17 Fev 2013 às 15:33)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *12,2ºC*, chuva fraca e vento fraco. 

Mínima de *9,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2013 às 16:07)

Sigo com bastante sol e *14,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2013 às 16:40)

minima de 9º C
neste momento: 13º C
céu encoberto com chuva fraca por vezes moderada mas sempre continua até agora com 3.7mm acumulados, vento fraco mas a aumentar para moderado com rajadas moderadas


----------



## Rachie (17 Fev 2013 às 17:47)

Temperatura actual: *13.1º*
Temperatura mínima: *11.1º*
Temperatura máxima: *14.9º*

Agora não chove, mas de manhã esteve uma chuva miudinha mas intensa.


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2013 às 17:52)

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *14,9ºC*
Mínima: *10,6ºC*
Rajada máxima: *34km/h* de *SE*.
___
Precipitação acumulada: 7,8mm.
___
Neste momento sigo com 14,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2013 às 18:09)

Temperatura minima: *11,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,2ºC*
Temperatura actual: *13,0ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

Montijo segue com céu pouco nublado depois da chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2013 às 19:16)

Lisboa ... 12h15


----------



## meteocacem (17 Fev 2013 às 21:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2013 (Agualva-Cacém)*

Registo de hoje 17/02/2013

Temperatura:
-Máxima: *13,9ºC*
-Minima: *11,2ºC*

Chuva: *16mm*


Abraços
meteocacem.pt


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Fev 2013 às 21:58)

Acumulado de hoje : 8.7 mm
Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 9.1ºC, pressao 1014, vento nulo
Ceu limpo sobre a regiao. No entanto, olhando para Oeste o ceu está muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2013 às 23:10)

Boas noites.

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com *10,1ºC*, névoa e vento nulo.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Fev 2013 às 23:31)

Bastante nevoeiro por aqui.
Temperatura estável nos 8.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2013 às 00:05)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser registada ás 23he59m, cerca de *9,4ºC*.
_________________________________

A noite segue calma, fresca e húmida.
T.actual: *9,2ºC*


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2013 às 00:37)

Por aqui a mínima foi batida às 23h58. 8,5ºC registados e desde essa hora que estão estagnados.

Humidade relativa a 92% e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2013 às 01:10)

No dia 17 o acumulado de precipitação foi de *18,6 mm*. Máxima de *14,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,7ºC, vento nulo e 88% de humidade. 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2013 às 11:12)

Boas

A precipitação total do dia de ontem foi de 5,0mm melhor que nada mas muito pouco

A mínima de hoje ficou pelos 9,0ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 12,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2013 às 12:22)

ontem 4.3mm acumulados
minima de 7º C e até agora só 0.1mm acumulados do dia de hoje. céu muito nublado, vento fraco 13º C


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2013 às 12:28)

Hoje faz 5 anos que tive 113,2 mm.









Fotos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/mau-tempo-inundacoes-18-fevereiro-2008-a-1923.html

Ainda sinto a adrenalina dessa noite/manhã em que acordei 2 ou 3 vezes a ver chover e ouvir trovejar .


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2013 às 12:55)

Há 5 anos (18-02-2008), por aqui, 105 mm.

---

Mínima de *9,2ºC* e actuais 14,5ºC, com céu encoberto e 86% de humidade.

5,0 km/h de SSO (202º) e 1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2013 às 13:35)

Agora nem num mês normal de Inverno se tem isso quanto mais num dia!!

Bem sigo com 13,8ºc céu muito nublado e a ver a chuva  a ficar toda ao largo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2013 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.

Minima: *8,5ºC*
___________

Neste momento sigo com* 15,0ºC*, céu nublado e vento nulo.
Tempo enfandonho.


----------



## overcast (18 Fev 2013 às 16:16)

Neste momento chuva fraca, céu encoberto e bastante escuro.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2013 às 16:25)

overcast disse:


> Neste momento chuva fraca, céu encoberto e bastante escuro.



Tal e qual 
A temperatura teve uma descida assinalável, sigo com *12,5ºC*.


----------



## overcast (18 Fev 2013 às 16:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tal e qual
> A temperatura teve uma descida assinalável, sigo com *12,5ºC*.



A temperatura para eu confirmar só pondo o dedo lá fora 
Neste momento chuva moderada com razoável intensidade.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Fev 2013 às 16:37)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *14,4ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima de *8,2ºC*.


----------



## carla_francisco (18 Fev 2013 às 17:19)

Isto está a chegar a Lisboa... 







Nesta altura, há cerca de 45 minutos, passava por Carcavelos.


----------



## overcast (18 Fev 2013 às 17:21)

Pelas últimas imagens do radar observam-se formações de nano-mini-micro células a sul/sudoeste da região da grande Lisboa. A ver vamos se isso traduz-se em mais precipitação para esta zona. 

Continua a chover fraco.


----------



## Rachie (18 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

Neste momento céu muito nublado (a coisa está negra ali para os lados de Sintra)  







Temperatura actual: *13.4º*
Temperatura mínima: *9.5º* (vamos ver se é batida ao final da noite como ontem)
Temperatura máxima: *17.2º*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2013 às 18:10)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

Sigo com *12,0ºC*,chuviscos e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2013 às 18:15)

Aqui muito negro, mas até ao momento nada de precipitação, só uns 0,2 mm perdidos de manhã.

12,3ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## carla_francisco (18 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui muito negro, mas até ao momento nada de precipitação, só uns 0,2 mm perdidos de manhã.
> 
> 12,3ºC e vento de SW.



Pela foto espectacular... promete


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2013 às 18:31)

carla_francisco disse:


> Pela foto espectacular... promete



Estou muito céptico quanto a isso .


----------



## carla_francisco (18 Fev 2013 às 18:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou muito céptico quanto a isso .



Também já vi isto mais bem encaminhado... mas a esperança é a última a morrer


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

carla_francisco disse:


> Também já vi isto mais bem encaminhado... mas a esperança é a última a morrer



Boas

Chuva apenas uma ou outra trovoada no mar, uma rajada mais forte e tal  mas, vamos acompanhar como sempre.

Abraços


----------



## Trovão Almada (18 Fev 2013 às 19:08)

Boas Tardes a todos .Aqui por almada tudo muito calmo.A previsao falava em trovoadas mas parece que nao vamos ter sorte nenhuma.......
 apenas frio e nebulosidade


----------



## Trovão Almada (18 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

carla_francisco disse:


> Também já vi isto mais bem encaminhado... mas a esperança é a última a morrer



ja tenho saudades de ver uns belos raios no ceu...pelo radar do I.M registaram-se algumas trovoadas na regiao do algarve...mas a zona da grande lisboa ainda nao teve direito a nada


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2013 às 19:13)

Trovão Almada disse:


> ja tenho saudades de ver uns belos raios no ceu...pelo radar do I.M registaram-se algumas trovoadas na regiao do algarve...mas a zona da grande lisboa ainda nao teve direito a nada



Neste altura do ano não é algo propriamente típico da época. Ainda faltam uns meses.


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2013 às 19:15)

As trovoadas só conhecem o mar ou Espanha, quando cá passam é por acaso...

Sigo com 12,6ºC, 81%HR e vento fraco de SSE (154º).

Máxima de *15,2ºC*
Mínima de *7,4ºC*


----------



## Trovão Almada (18 Fev 2013 às 19:16)

Geiras disse:


> As trovoadas só conhecem o mar ou Espanha, quando cá passam é por acaso...
> 
> Sigo com 12,6ºC, 81%HR e vento fraco de SSE (154º).
> 
> ...



mesmo a serio.ja e raro apanhar umas trovoadas das boas como dantes que estremeciam tudo


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2013 às 19:31)

Em Odivelas, céu muito nublado, e apenas pingou.

Por outro lado na região oeste já acumula bem.

A estação de Parede - Cascais, vai com 8,6mm.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

Boas

Máxima fresca de 14,8ºC

Agora estão 11,8ºC e a ver tudo a passar ao largo como já esperava...com muita sorte pode ser que aqui toque algo de madrugada...


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2013 às 19:56)

máxima de 15º C
agora estão 11º C, dia morto sempre muito nublado com vento fraco, com só 0.1mm acumulado durante a madrugada
esperar por algo na madruga e amanha, parece aproximar-se algo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

Boas.

Por aqui recomeça a chover,sigo com *11,0*, e vento nulo.


----------



## overcast (18 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

Chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2013 às 20:52)

Espero bem que a frente ainda aqui chegue nas próximas horas...completo fiasco hoje... Sigo com 10,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

Chuva forte!!

Muita chuva, na faixa costeira Cascais/Sintra.


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2013 às 21:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuva forte!!
> 
> Muita chuva, na faixa costeira Cascais/Sintra.



Com essa linha a mover-se tão lentamente para E, havendo uma sucessão de celulas a subir ao longo das faixas de convergencia, é possivel que ocorram boas acumulações nas proximas 6-8h aqui na AML e em porções  do litoral SW/Algarve..


----------



## dASk (18 Fev 2013 às 21:23)

e será que ela não se vai dissipando até isso acontecer? pelo menos que entre mais um pouco... :P


----------



## DaniFR (18 Fev 2013 às 21:26)

Sigo com *8,6ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima de *14,4ºC*


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2013 às 22:37)

A imagem actual de radar/sat já me agrada mais... 

Sigo com 10,6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2013 às 22:38)

Resultante das pequenas formações isoladas, registei *7,4 mm* esta tarde.

Máxima de *14,7ºC* e actuais 11,4ºC, com vento nulo e 88% de humidade.

1007 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2013 às 22:38)

A estação do IPMA Cabo Raso,Cascais contabilizou *12,2 mm*.
_____

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado(mais um).


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2013 às 22:57)

Começam a cair pingas grossas por aqui. 11,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

Vai pingando, 0,6 mm ao todo o acumulado até agora , quando o céu de tarde ameaçava 50 mm .


----------



## Iuri (18 Fev 2013 às 23:27)

Por aqui vai pingando continuamente, mas nada de extraordinário ou invulgar.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 00:28)

Sigo com *10,1ºC*, chuva fraca e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2013 às 00:41)

bem por aqui a temperatura continua a descer com 7º C e nada de chuva... e despeço me
para amanha espero dia de chuva e frio o ipma meteu 11ºC max e 4ºC min com chuva moderada das 00-12 e aguaceiros das 12-24 espero que sim coisas que se vejam


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2013 às 00:54)

Boa noite.

Por aqui uma noite amena e de vento fraco.

Tactual: 12,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2013 às 01:13)

Lousano disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por aqui uma noite amena e de vento fraco.
> 
> Tactual: 12,7ºC



E o vento rodou de SE para NW e a temperatura desce em flecha.

Tactual: 10,2ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2013 às 01:29)

Boa noite!

Vai chovendo fraco/moderado aqui em Linda-a-Velha 

A estação do MeteoOeiras acumulou até ao momento 2.4mm desde a meia noite, vamos ver até onde pode acumular durante a noite.


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2013 às 01:55)

Boa madrugada,

Por aqui sigo com 10,6ºC e chuva fraca. 1.5mm acumulados desde a meia noite.
Creio que a intensidade da chuva não deverá ser muito mais superior que isto.... Ali a região de Sagres deve estar prestes a ser fustigada pela chuva forte!


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Fev 2013 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Marquês uns aguaceiros bem ligeiros, céu nublado mas com abertas e 9º


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 09:16)

Bom dia.

T.actual: *11,4ºC*
Por volta das 8he30m caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Observando as imagens de radar,vem aí alguma animação aqui para a região de Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 09:57)

Livecam do beachcam referente á praia do Guincho, céu bastante negro, na zona do Cabo da Roca e na parte oeste da Serra de Sintra.





A mancha vista do radar.





Talvez chegue aqui nos próximos minutos.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2013 às 10:17)

6,2mm no Cabo Raso das 8h às 9h.

Em Caneças, o acumulado de precipitação vai em 6,0mm desde as 0h.
39,4mm este mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 10:18)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, no entanto, na praia do Guincho (localizada a 5,5 km a Oeste de Alcabideche) chove com grande intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2013 às 10:58)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *9,2ºC* e actuais 11,5ºC. Durante a madrugada foram acumulados *4,3 mm* de precipitação.

82% de humidade e 1008 hPa de pressão, com vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2013 às 11:00)

minima 6º C
actual 12º C céu muito nublado a começar a ter umas abertas com 2.7mm acumulados até agora


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2013 às 12:06)

2,6 mm foi o acumulado até agora.

12,3ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 12:15)

Sigo com *13,2ºC*, céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2013 às 12:56)

Boas

Durante a madrugada choveu e acumulou 4,0mm

Mínima de 9,3ºc

Agora céu pouco nublado e 14,2ºC tendo já ido aos 16,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 14:03)

Bela tarde de Sol. 
T.actual: *13,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2013 às 14:17)

enquanto uns metem fotos de sol
eu vou meter fotos de outra coisa :P


























visto em real está mesmo de cor negra, preto preto 
espero que traga uma boa chuvada  se passar aqui por cima né que normalmente teem medo de mim e desviam se -.-


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2013 às 15:48)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, *11,3ºC* e chuva fraca. 

Máxima: *12,3ºC*
Mínima: *7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Fev 2013 às 16:07)

Boa tarde.
começa por aqui a chover moderado.
maxima de 13.6ºC
minima de 8.7ºC
Acumulado durante a noite/madrugada de 3.4 mm
temperatura actual de 11.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 17:08)

T.maxima: *13,5ºC*
T.actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

Máxima de 16,7ºC
Mínima de 9,3ºC

Precipitação total 4,0mm

Tarde com boas formações a Este a fazer lembrar dias de Primavera em Maio 

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 62%Hr, 1009,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2013 às 19:30)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *15,2ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *9,0ºC*
Rajada de vento máxima: *17,3km/h* de* NO*
______
Precipitação acumulada: *3,3mm*


----------



## Rachie (19 Fev 2013 às 19:39)

Temperatura máxima hoje: *17.2º* (   acho estranho, mas a Auriol é que sabe)

A mínima desta noite acabou de ser batida agora. 
Temperatura actual: *9.2º*

Começou a chover por volta das 18h, mas agora parou


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Fev 2013 às 21:55)

temperatura actual de 7.4°C
começa a haver formação de nevoeiro.
acumulado de hoje de 7.3 mm


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2013 às 21:58)

Estão por aqui 9,8ºc, 85%Hr, 1012,0hpa e vento nulo!!


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2013 às 22:00)

De momento estão 7,6ºC, humidade a 85% e vento a 6,1km/h de Sul.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Começa agora a pingar, o que fez o nevoeiro se dissipar.
Depois de ter tido 6.7ºC ás 21.08H (minima do dia) voltou a subir e já vai nos 7.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

Boas noites pessoal.

_*Alcabideche *_segue com *9,9ºC*, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2013 às 23:13)

Mínima igualada 9,3ºc mas está agora muito estabilizada a temperatura pouco vai baixar durante a madrugada deve se situar nos 6ºc com nevoeiro de manha cedo


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 23:18)

Vai arrefecendo lentamente, sigo com *9,1ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *13,1ºC*. Choveu novamente ao início da noite.

Por agora, céu a limpar, e 8,9ºC. Humidade nos 87% e vento nulo.

1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2013 às 00:09)

T.actual: *8,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2013 às 01:14)

7,8ºC actuais, embora já tenha registado *7,7ºC*.

89% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia.

T.minima: *6,5ºC*

Sigo com *9,6ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.

Noite fria nos locais propícios a inversão térmica, como por exemplo a cidade de Torres Vedras, teve *1,2ºC* de mínima.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2013 às 10:26)

minima de 3º C com nevoeiro matinal
neste momento estão 8º C com continuação de nevoeiro mas o sol já se começa a notar mais, com vento fraco


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2013 às 10:40)

miguel disse:


> Mínima igualada 9,3ºc mas está agora muito estabilizada a temperatura pouco vai baixar durante a madrugada deve se situar nos 6ºc com nevoeiro de manha cedo



Mínima de 6,1ºC e perto do solo de 5,2ºC

Manha de nevoeiro que persiste...

Temperatura atual 9,1ºC
Humidade de 93%
vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2013 às 11:58)

Bom dia.

A temperatura desceu até aos *5,4ºC*. (mínima do ano )

De momento sigo já com 12,8ºC, humidade nos 82% e vento nulo, com céu muito nublado maioritariamente por Cumulus.

1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2013 às 12:05)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A temperatura desceu até aos *5,4ºC*. (mínima do ano )



Nada mau,para a semana é que vamos ter mínimas bem interessantes.
Até acho que seria engraçado fazer um novo concurso de apostas para as temperaturas minimas(embora saiba que isso dará muito trabalho a quem organiza).
______

T.actual: 13,5ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2013 às 12:18)

O nevoeiro está a custar  a levantar mas aos poucos lá vai levantando neste momento estão ainda 10,1ºC, 91%Hr com vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

Mínima de 6,3ºC mínima do ano .

De momento 13,3ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## jorge1990 (20 Fev 2013 às 15:57)

Boas

Por aqui 15.3ºC e 63%HR


----------



## DaniFR (20 Fev 2013 às 16:55)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com*13,1ºC*, ceu muito nublado e vento fraco. 

Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Mínima:  *6,8ºC*


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2013 às 17:56)

Boas tardes! 

Por aqui, Cabanas, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura actual: +13,1ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Fev 2013 às 18:20)

Lisboa - perto do Hospital Santa Maria

Atual de 13.7ºC
Mínima de 5.1ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2013 às 18:31)

Boas

Máxima de *14,5ºC* e mínima de *6,1ºC*

Agora céu encoberto e 13,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2013 às 18:35)

Boas

Sigo com *12,9ºC*,céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2013 às 18:44)

Thomar disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Por aqui, Cabanas, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura actual: +13,1ºC.



Agora +12,5ºC.


----------



## Rachie (20 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

Mínima: *6.4º* 
Máxima: *16.6º* 

Temperatura actual: *12º*


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

minima 3º C 
máxima 15º C 
actual 12ºC


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2013 às 19:42)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado, com período de chuva durante a madrugada.

Tmax: 14,6ºC

Tmin: 7,3ºC

Precip: 0,5mm

Tactual: 11,4ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2013 às 20:35)

Já pinga mas sem nada acumular é muito pouco!

13,7ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Fev 2013 às 22:19)

Boa noite.
Tmax: 15.3ºC
Tmin: 8.1ºC
Aqui choveu durante a ultima hora com um acumulado total até ao momento de 0.6 mm.
Temperatura actual de 11.6ºC, vento de SE de 5km/h, pressão nos 1013hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2013 às 23:30)

Vai chuviscando, adoro este tipo de tempo, pena não ter sido o dia todo, nada como um chuvisco intenso e persistente.

0,8 mm e 12,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2013 às 23:46)

_Alcabideche_ segue com *12,0ºC* ,chuviscos e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2013 às 23:49)

Os pingos desta noite apenas renderam 0,2mm 

Agra estão 13,4ºC, 88%Hr, 1014,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

6,3ºC (mínima do ano) / 13,3ºC e 1,2 mm.


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2013 às 01:00)

Sigo com 12,6ºC, 87%HR e vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de S/SW.
Máxima de 27km/h até ao momento registada às 0h27.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2013 às 01:23)

Sigo com *12,4ºC* ,chuva fraca e vento moderado.
_____ 

As temperaturas mínimas previstas para a semana estão interessantes. 

A intensa acumulação de ar frio nos locais onde estão situadas  muitas estações do IPMA,como por exemplo Alvega,Rio Maior,Tomar,Alcobaça,Dois Portos,Coruche,Aljezur,Colares,Alvalade, Alcácer do Sal,  permitirá o  registo de temperaturas bem negativas.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2013 às 01:43)

Chove e já tenho 1,6mm desde as 00h 

12,8ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2013 às 01:58)

Boa noite!

Noite de chuvisco e algum vento aqui pela grande Lisboa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2013 às 02:12)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *13,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,0ºC, 92% de humidade, e chuva, em geral, fraca. Aos *2,0 mm* acumulados ao final do dia de ontem, juntam-se agora mais *3,3 mm*.

10,1 km/h de SSO (202º) e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2013 às 09:12)

Inicio de manhã com muita chuva em Odivelas.

*17,4mm* acumulados em Caneças, sendo que o grosso da precipitação ocorreu entre as 7 e as 8 horas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Fev 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Marquês céu nublado, algum vento, chuva fraca/chuviscos e cerca de 15º (está tipo ... abafadito).


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2013 às 10:42)

A noite rendeu 8,8 mm, vamos lá ver o que trás o resto do dia.

14,6ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Fev 2013 às 10:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *12,4ºC* ,chuva fraca e vento moderado.
> _____
> 
> As temperaturas mínimas previstas para a semana estão interessantes.
> ...



A ver vamos se bate o Record de -6.9º


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2013 às 11:04)

lsalvador disse:


> A ver vamos se bate o Record de -6.9º



Pois,não faço a ideia se chegará a esse valor, mas aos -4/-5ºC acredito, embora seja bastante difícil prever uma temperatura mínima num fundo de vale/local abrigado.


----------



## Thomar (21 Fev 2013 às 12:11)

Boas Tardes! 

Depois de uma madrugada amena, com uma temperatura mínima de +12,2ºC, e um grande aguaceiro nesta madrugada,agora com o céu pouco nublado apresento uma temperatura de +18,2ºC , e vento fraco.


----------



## Thomar (21 Fev 2013 às 12:23)

Thomar disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Depois de uma madrugada amena, com uma temperatura mínima de +12,2ºC, e um grande aguaceiro nesta madrugada,agora com o céu pouco nublado apresento uma temperatura de +18,2ºC , e vento fraco.



Está um tempo bem primaveril (está meio abafado), uma temperatura de +18,5ºC !
Vinha bem agora era uma trovoadazita!  
Mas olhando para as imagens de satélite, só lá mais para o final do dia é que haverá alguma hipotese de chuva ou trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

Aqui está a aquecer bem, em breve já se pode andar de manga curta .

15,6ºC e 90%, não sei até onde irá a máxima, mas certamente irá continuar a aquecer nas próximas 3 horas.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Fev 2013 às 12:30)

Boa tarde

Por aqui está bastante abafado, com *16,9ºC* , céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco. 

Mínima de *10,7ºC*.


----------



## F_R (21 Fev 2013 às 12:48)

Em Abrantes 18,5ºC

12,2mm acumulados


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2013 às 12:53)

Boas

Aqui a madrugada rendeu 6,4mm

Mínima de 12,6ºC

Agora estão 16,8ºc, 86%Hr, 1012,8hpa e vento fraco!!

Dia de autentico fiasco...pode ser que de noite apareca alguma trovoada mas não acredito vai ser mais a norte daqui...siga o tédio


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2013 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com 15,4ºC e céu encoberto, como esteve toda a manhã. Acumulei *19,4 mm* até ao momento!

82% de humidade e 25,6 km/h de SO (225º), com 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Fev 2013 às 14:03)

boa tarde.
entre as 5.00h e as 6.00h. da manhã, chuva com um acumulado de 3.6 mm.
Tminima de 11.9°C
sigo com ceu nublado com algumas abertas' vento de W de 10km/h' pessao nos 1009hpa.
temperatura actual de 18.7°C


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 14:09)

minima 11º C
maxima e a actual 18.5º C 
vento fraco a moderado
3.0mm acumulados até agora  esperar melhor para esta tarde


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 16:51)

parece vir ai alguma coisa para o pessoal do litoral centro:







fui logo abrir a janela do quarto que está virado ai para litoral xd e depois de umas horas de sol o céu começa a ficar muito nublado e começa a desenhar se umas coisas interessantes para oeste(lado litoral de portugal) espero que traga alguma coisa


----------



## DaniFR (21 Fev 2013 às 17:04)

Começou agora a chover. 

Temperatura actual: *15,2ºC*
Máxima: *17,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 17:12)

aqui os arredores vão apanhar boa rega, pena que não vai passar mesmo aqui por cima, sempre a mesma coisa 










EDIT: vento começa a aumentar de intensidade, sol tapa-se, temperatura começa a descer, talvez apanhe a "unha" do escuro :P


----------



## Lousano (21 Fev 2013 às 17:17)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada de chuva fraca num dia ameno.

Por agora começa a chover e parece prometer uma boa acumulação.

Tactual: 14,8ºC

Precip: 2,0mm


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2013 às 17:25)

Imagem de satélite das 17h.


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 17:27)

A imagem de radar é sugestiva. Uma banda de trovoadas parece estar a entrar no litoral oeste.


----------



## dahon (21 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

Estão a começar de "rebentar" as trovoadas pelo litoral centro.






Por Coimbra já choveu agora parou e o ar é de certo modo abafado.


----------



## cácá (21 Fev 2013 às 17:31)

aqui por miranda do corvo ja trovejou e agora esta a chover moderado .


----------



## Lousano (21 Fev 2013 às 17:38)

cácá disse:


> aqui por miranda do corvo ja trovejou e agora esta a chover moderado .



Aqui não se ouviu nada. 

Precip: 6,1mm

Rain Rate Max: 76,2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2013 às 17:41)

Começam as pingas grossas, rajadas moderadas a fortes.


----------



## Dinis93 (21 Fev 2013 às 17:51)

Aguaceiro *muito *forte aqui, com trovoada e rajadas bastante fortes (de W, parece-me)


----------



## NfrG (21 Fev 2013 às 17:53)

Por aqui ainda não chove mas já se ouve trovoada de vez em quando.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

A imagem de radar está interessante:


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 18:01)

DaniFR disse:


> A imagem de radar está interessante:



esse é a de coruche 

sai a rua para analisar :P e fui fotografado  , por enquanto ainda não chove, mas já se houve trovões


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2013 às 18:03)

Vai estoirando por aqui, troveja com alguma frequência.

14,4ºC e 9,2 mm, chove fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Fev 2013 às 18:04)

começa agora a cair chuva forte. já houve um trovão


----------



## anti-trovoadas (21 Fev 2013 às 18:09)

Trovoada na Moita.


----------



## Templariu (21 Fev 2013 às 18:10)

está-se a aproximar de Tomar...resta saber no que vai dar


----------



## Templariu (21 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

Templariu disse:


> está-se a aproximar de Tomar...resta saber no que vai dar


(devia ter aparecido uma foto )


----------



## DaniFR (21 Fev 2013 às 18:14)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte e já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2013 às 18:23)

Boa tarde!

Boa trovoada também aqui em Linda-a-Velha, alguns estoiros bem fortes, a trovoada é acompanhada de chuva por vezes torrencial.


----------



## peteluis (21 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

À muito que não via uma destas tempestades de trovoada, por aqui em Alfragide, chuva forte e muita trovoada.


----------



## dahon (21 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

DaniFR disse:


> Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte e já ouvi um trovão.



Chove torrencialmente pela zona do estádio e também ouvi um trovão?


----------



## carla_francisco (21 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

Aqui em Carcavelos também


----------



## Templariu (21 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

já chove em tomar, sem vento/vento fraco


----------



## dahon (21 Fev 2013 às 18:28)

Relâmpago e respectivo trovão. Que saudades.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 18:33)

caraças está a fazer com cada relampago  e trovões , está a aproximar-se
mas de chuva está fraco, está a começar agora a cair uns pingos grossos vamos ver no que dá

EDIT: já chove mas só moderadamente


----------



## Thomar (21 Fev 2013 às 18:37)

Por aqui, vem lá trovoada, ouvem-se uns trovões ao longe, o vento sofra fraco a moderado e o céu já está bem escuro.


----------



## zejorge (21 Fev 2013 às 18:39)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma tarde de sol, escureceu rápidamente e agora chove com intensidade, no entanto sem trovoada.


----------



## Blooder.PT (21 Fev 2013 às 18:43)

Trovoada brutal na amora!!!!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (21 Fev 2013 às 18:43)

Cada vez mais trovoada pela Moita


----------



## biap (21 Fev 2013 às 18:44)

Boa tarde, amigos!
Aqui em Algés escureceu de repente e, desde então, tem sido uma tempestade de relâmpagos como eu já à muito tempo não via... 
Espero que acabe rápido! Detesto trovoada


----------



## Thomar (21 Fev 2013 às 18:49)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui, vem lá trovoada, ouvem-se uns trovões ao longe, o vento sofra fraco a moderado e o céu já está bem escuro.



Chove forte agora, um vendaval impressionante, rajadas muito fortes, trovões a cada 45 segundos!


----------



## Jo83 (21 Fev 2013 às 18:49)

biap disse:


> Boa tarde, amigos!
> Aqui em Algés escureceu de repente e, desde então, tem sido uma tempestade de relâmpagos como eu já à muito tempo não via...
> Espero que acabe rápido! Detesto trovoada



Aqui por Oeiras já trovejou, agora, que eu oiça, acalmou. Estou contigo, também detesto trovoada!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2013 às 18:52)

Por aqui a festa já passou, apenas permanece a chuva. Mais uma vez, o site do IPMA em baixo


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 18:52)

neste momento já chove forte   com vento moderado algumas rajadas fortes
continua o espetaculo de relampagos e trovoes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2013 às 18:57)

Uma _fotografia_ que consegui:


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2013 às 19:00)

Fim de tarde absolutamente perfeito, excepto a parte em que deixei de ver durante uns 10 segundos com tamanho raio mesmo à minha frente. 

Por volta das 6 da tarde comecei a ver descargas sobre Almada, e confirmei-as com um amigo meu que se encontrava no momento debaixo da linha de instabilidade. Esta aproximou-se cada vez mais de Corroios e eram visíveis mammatus e outras nuvens com alguma, embora pouca rotação, quando eu pensei cá para mim  vai-se levantar um vendaval desgraçado queres ver...

Acabo de dizer isto é precisamente o que acontece, seguido de chuva intensa e raios com o respectivo trovão, alguns deles muito muito perto de mim (fiquei temporariamente "preso" ao pé dos correios pois não tinha chapéu de chuva) e ali fiquei a assistir ao espectáculo. Ainda consegui filmar uns quantos com o telemóvel mas a qualidade nem sequer é discutível... 

A dada altura caiu um raio que fez estremecer os vidros de tudo o que era lojas e carros e fez disparar os alarmes. 

Há muito tempo que não via uma destas, que saudades


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

Final de tarde brutal! Quando pensava que tudo estava perdido ao ínicio da tarde, sou surpreendido pela bela da trovoada que há muito não passava por cá!

8,7mm acumulados até ao momento, 47,9km/h registados há pouco, enquanto a linha instável passava.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

Trovoada em Setúbal...acabei de ver um enorme clarão verde sinal de algum gerador a explodir...

10,4mm

rajada máxima provocada pela trovoada 63km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

por aqui já acabou
só 2 raios, e durante a passagem cairam 7.4 mm
acumulado até ao momento de 11.0 mm
temperatura actual de 12.1°C


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

Alguma trovoada, também por aqui, e 11,6ºC actuais. *20,6 mm* acumulados.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

Boas

Acabadinhas de tirar em Lisboa.

Eu estava na zona de Carnaxide e as fotografias são tiradas para Monsanto.











Abraços 

ADIRAM À NOSSA PÁGINA NO FACEBOOK


----------



## Trovão Almada (21 Fev 2013 às 19:19)




----------



## Lousano (21 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

ajrebelo sempre em cima do acontecimento, com sempre. 

Por aqui só chuva e já acumulou 15,5mm


----------



## Jodamensil (21 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

o que esperar nas próximas horas e amanha?


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

Grandes fotos rebelo  a primeira está altamente!!

Aqui agora acalmou e vai se manter calmo nas próximas horas...

11,8ºC
97%Hr
1011,0hpa
11,6mm
vento fraco


----------



## Trovão Almada (21 Fev 2013 às 19:26)

boas tardes.um final de tarde absolutamente espetacular para quem adora trovoadas( como eu). Aqui em Almada na zona central,chuva torrencial,mas a trovoada foi o que mais se destacou. belas descargas seguidas de trovoes que fizeram estremecer os meus vidros triplos das minhas janelas e todo o predio. que saudades.filmei tudo.so e pena nao estar a conseguir postar os videos aqui para voces 
foi mesmo espetacular.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 19:34)

mesmo aqui em cima 





fim de tarde muito boa   
neste momento está a acalmar, já mal chove e não oiço trovões a alguns minutos


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2013 às 19:35)

O detector está a custar a "arrancar"  liguei-o para testá-lo mas até agora poucas descargas me dá, aos mais entendidos, esta linha de instabilidade está a morrer, certo?

É que se eu estiver errado então tenho que ir lá acima ver se está tudo bem com o detector... Neste momento registo apenas meia dúzia de descargas em Espanha (zona Sul), algumas no mar, a oeste de Portugal (essas sim estão correctas devido aquelas células no mar) e uma ou outra no Norte de Portugal também. 

Devo referir também que o detector regista também alterações na atmosfera, portanto mesmo nos sítios onde existem ainda células em crescimento, essas alterações são registadas também. 

Caso seja precisa alguma manutenção irei fazê-la para amanhã deixar o detector a registar descargas em tempo real durante todo o dia.


----------



## squidward (21 Fev 2013 às 20:27)

Belo final de tarde de trovoada  
Por volta das 18h caiu uma valente carga de agua tocada a vento e alguns relâmpagos/trovões bem próximos


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2013 às 20:58)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *18,6ºC* (às 12h16) - Nova máxima deste mês
Temperatura mínima: *11,4ºC* (às 18h55) 
Rajada de vento máxima: *47,9km/h* (às 18h43)
_____
Precipitação desde a meia noite: *9,0mm*

A temperatura desceu 3,9ºC entre as 18h44 e as 18h54.


----------



## Rachie (21 Fev 2013 às 21:11)

Temperatura mínima (registada agora mesmo): *11.1º* - está a descer bem
Temperatura máxima: *18.5º* 

Estava em Loures aquando da trovoada, ouviu-se bem  mas felizmente não vi os "flashes" que eu isso dispenso


----------



## dASk (21 Fev 2013 às 21:12)

Chove moderado para já por aqui, boa célula a passar agora sobre a margem sul!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2013 às 21:25)

Tarde animada com muita trovoada e algum vento forte, acumulado até ao momento foi de 11,4 mm.

12,0ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Thomar (21 Fev 2013 às 22:15)

Geiras disse:


> Extremos de hoje
> 
> Temperatura máxima: *18,6ºC* (às 12h16) - Nova máxima deste mês
> Temperatura mínima: *11,4ºC* (às 18h55)
> ...



Espectacular fim de tarde! 
Choveu forte durante uns 15 minutos.
Por aqui a temperatura com a trovoada desceu 2,5ºC.
Ainda vi um relampago na arrábida bem perto (1km) estremeceu tudo.
Fiquei admirado pela intensidade do vento e rajadas, tendo como ponto de referência o passado temporal de janeiro, certamente que aqui as rajadas da trovoada devem ter sido á volta de uns 70km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2013 às 22:29)

Boas noites

Final de tarde espectacular na zona do Cais do Sodre, bela trovoada, chuva intensa e fortes rajadas.
_________

Sigo com *11,6ºC*  e vento moderado.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

depois da passagem da frente o ceu limpou e a temperatura desceu para 10.1°C (minima do dia)
agora o ceu começa de novo a ficar nublado .
temperatura actual de 10.8°C.
pressão nos 1009hpa, vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2013 às 22:33)

Aqui antes da trovoada tinha ás 18:50 15,6ºC e depois da trovoada tinha 11,7ºC ás 19:10


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2013 às 22:47)

Realmente fiquei impressionado com este evento, sinceramente nunca pensei... Apanhei foi a molha toda... estava na rua quando começou a chover, comecei a correr mas rapidamente desisti, pois já estava todo encharcado...acabei por chegar a casa como se tivesse acabado se sair vestido dentro de água e ainda levei com pedras de granizo na cabeça, de facto há bastante tempo que não via cair granizo por aqui .

Às 18h43 tinha 15,5ºC, às 18h56 já tinha 11,4ºC, acabando por ser a mínima do dia.

Actualmente sigo com 12,4ºC e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2013 às 00:47)

neste momento estão 11º C
7.2mm acumulados dia de quinta
durante dia de hoje (já sexta) espero mais chuva forte com umas trovoadas como foi o dia passado ao final da tarde


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Chove de momento com muita intensidade no Rossio, Lisboa.


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Fev 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia.
Por aqui chove desde as 6.40h. acumulado até ao momento de 10.4 mm


----------



## Teles (22 Fev 2013 às 09:18)

Por aqui de momento chuva forte acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## dASk (22 Fev 2013 às 09:22)

toda a margem sul debaixo de uma mancha de chuva forte neste momento! Somos os felizes contemplados por agora


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2013 às 09:25)

Bons dias! 

Está a chuviscar para aqui! Temperatura actual: +13,5ºC.


----------



## dASk (22 Fev 2013 às 09:38)

Por aqui um autêntico dilúvio... vamos ver o rainrate. tou curioso


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 09:42)

Forte chuvada neste momento, sigo com 14,2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de Sudoeste.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Fev 2013 às 09:42)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Marquês cai com cada carga de chuva  Agora abrandou. Céu mega nublado e às vezes bem escuro. Acho que está imenso frio, todavia, a minha Auriol marca 12,9 no meu jardim e o termómetro da rua marca 14º C. Talvez seja a ventania desagradável que me faz parecer a temperatura estar mais baixa quando na realidade não está.

Ontem, cerca das 18h30m na Av. 5 de Outubro começou a chover a cantaros acompanhado de clarões relampagos e sonora trovoada. Só de atravessar a avenida fiquei completamente ensopada e com os sapatos cheios de água a fazer "tchec, tchec, tchec"


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2013 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Por volta das 9horas, caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte na zona de Ranholas(Sintra), a temperatura rondava os *11ºC*.
Venham mas é essas mínimas gélidas.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2013 às 10:50)

Bom dia.

Continua a chuva, maioritariamente moderada. Sigo com *7,4 mm* acumulados.

12,5ºC actuais, depois de mínima de *11,4ºC*, com 92% de humidade.

1005 hPa de pressão e vento moderado a forte, tendo atingido já os *60,3 km/h*.


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2013 às 10:55)

Thomar disse:


> Bons dias!
> 
> Está a chuviscar para aqui! Temperatura actual: +13,5ºC.



Das 9H42m ás 9h58m caiu um valente aguaceiro por aqui, com uma queda da temperatura de um grau.

Agora céu nublado e uma temperatura de +13,2ºC


----------



## Rachie (22 Fev 2013 às 11:40)

Há cerca de meia hora passou uma rajada de vento por Benfica que fez voar chapéus de sol da esplanada do Buondi no Colombo. Para quem conhece, imaginem o chapéu a tentar apanhar o metro


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2013 às 11:40)

Caiu pela 9h um aguaceiro forte, que fez disparar o alarme do rate, tendo-se fixado em 81,2 mm/hr.

Total do acumulado até agora 5,6 mm.

Vento fraco de SW e 10,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 11:42)

Por aqui sigo de momento com vento fraco de Sudoeste, 10,8ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1008.3hPa.

Há pouco registei a rajada máxima do dia (até ao momento), 43,9km/h de SO.


----------



## zejorge (22 Fev 2013 às 11:58)

Bom dia

Por aqui depois de alguma chuva, e vento, o sol espreitou mas muito tímido.
Neste momento sigo com 12,8º e 4,4 mm acumulados. A pressão em descida registando agora 1005,5 hpa.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2013 às 12:11)

Gilmet disse:


> (...) depois de mínima de *11,4ºC* (...)



A temperatura acabou por atingir os *10,0ºC*, num aguaceiro pouco depois do post. *9,4 mm* acumulados.

Por agora, 11,7ºC com 84% de humidade e 20,5 km/h de OSO (248º).


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2013 às 12:20)

Boas

Manha marcada pela passagem de duas linhas de instabilidade acumulados até agora 3,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 51km/h

Minima a pouco de 11,4ºC

A tarde vai ser de aguaceiros que podem vir com trovoada e granizo e boas abertas...entre as 18 e as 00h deve ser a parte mais ativa do dia por esta zona


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2013 às 13:00)

Manhã de aguaceiros na Grande Lisboa

Precipitação aqui em Linda-a-Velha até agora foi de 8mm.


----------



## Teles (22 Fev 2013 às 13:08)

E por aqui surgiram agora uns mammatus!


----------



## nelson972 (22 Fev 2013 às 13:16)

Manhã de chuva moderada, certinha como dá gosto!

Chega agora o primeiro aguaceiro do pós-frontal.


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 13:19)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento!

3,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2013 às 13:22)

Geiras disse:


> Forte aguaceiro neste momento!
> 
> *3,7ºC* e vento fraco.



Quase a nevar ai 

Aqui esse forte aguaceiro já se consegue ver vem ai uma grande carga de água!

14,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 13:23)

miguel disse:


> Quase a nevar ai
> 
> Aqui esse forte aguaceiro já se consegue ver vem ai uma grande carga de água!
> 
> 14,9ºC



Ena, erro meu! Era 13,7ºC que queria dizer 

Agora 13,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2013 às 13:46)

Bem acabou de cair um diluvio aqui em poucos minutos...tive um rain rate de 99,4mm/h

Acumulados hoje 9,0mm até ao momento
Temperatura atual 11,7ºC


----------



## Profetaa (22 Fev 2013 às 14:01)

Boa tarde...

Chuvinha acompanhada de trovoada.
e a estação avariada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2013 às 14:10)

Neste momento por Loures chuva forte e vento moderado.


----------



## aqpcb (22 Fev 2013 às 14:40)

Quinta do Anjo Palmela pequena célula com granizo pelo meio 

Precipitação interessante até agora espero que o evento continue bom


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Fev 2013 às 14:55)

Boas

Mais umas fotografias, agora tiradas no Cabo Carvoeiro pelo Saul Monteiro.









Abraços


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2013 às 15:17)

minima 7ºC
cerca de 6mm acumulados, foi uma manha muito interessante :d  , apanhei 3 molhas fiquei todo ensopado da cabeça aos pés, mas quem corre por gosto não cansa :P, vento moderado mas quando se aproxima um aguaceiro passa para rajadas fortes, por agora está muito nublado com algumas abertas, à espera de mais um aguaceiro , deixo 2 imagens que tirei com o telemovel:

esta perto das 12h






esta por volta das 14h





antes desta já tinha apanhado a primeira molha do dia por volta das 10h/11h


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2013 às 15:22)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada de chuva forte e de chuva moderada durante a manhã, que acumularam 12,7mm.

Neste momento 11,1ºC, com algumas abertas à espera das céluas que se formam no Oceano Atlântico.


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2013 às 15:58)

céu muito negro a chegar do oeste
12º C


----------



## DRC (22 Fev 2013 às 16:03)

Acaba de passar por aqui um aguaceiro forte e com bastante granizo.


----------



## meteocacem (22 Fev 2013 às 16:16)

Averages\Extremes for day :21
------------------------------------------------------------

 Average temperature     = 13.5°C
 Average humidity        = 91%
 Average dewpoint        = 12.1°C
 Average barometer       = 1012.9 hPa
 Average windspeed       = 13.9 km/h
 Average gustspeed       = 19.2 km/h
 Average direction       = 210° (SSW)
 Rainfall for month      = 59.1 mm
 Rainfall for year       = 175.0 mm
 Rainfall for day        = 19.1 mm
 Maximum rain per minute = 1.0 mm on day 21 at time 07:09
 Maximum temperature     = 15.9°C on day 21 at time 14:11
 Minimum temperature     = 11.1°C on day 21 at time 18:51
 Maximum humidity        = 94% on day 21 at time 09:54
 Minimum humidity        = 84% on day 21 at time 14:10
 Maximum dewpoint        = 13.5°C on day 21 at time 12:28
 Minimum dewpoint        = 9.4°C on day 21 at time 18:19
 Maximum pressure        = 1015.1 hPa on day 21 at time 00:05
 Minimum pressure        = 1010.9 hPa on day 21 at time 17:02
 Maximum windspeed       = 37.0 km/h on day 21 at time 18:01
 Maximum gust speed      = 62.9 km/h  from 248°(WSW) on day 21 at time 18:00
 Daily wind run          = 333.6km
 Maximum heat index      = 15.9°C on day 21 at time 14:11


----------



## DaniFR (22 Fev 2013 às 16:47)

Boa tarde.

Chuva fraca a moderada durante a manhã e alguns aguaceiros à tarde.
Agora, sigo com *12,2ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.

Máxima: *14,7ºC*
Mínima: *9,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2013 às 16:50)

recebi a informação que está a chover granizo em Santarém


----------



## Trovão Almada (22 Fev 2013 às 17:00)

boa tarde pessoal.sera que hoje na margem sul vamos ter um final de tarde identico ao de ontem?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2013 às 17:05)

Boas tardes

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com *13,2ºC*,céu encoberto e vento forte.


----------



## Teles (22 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

Mais um celula que aqui passou:


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

Trovão Almada disse:


> boa tarde pessoal.sera que hoje na margem sul vamos ter um final de tarde identico ao de ontem?



Sim as hipóteses são muito elevadas para a termos de novo aguaceiros e trovoadas ontem era uma linha hoje é mais lotaria mas vai haver um aumento para o inicio da noite já final de tarde...


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2013 às 17:34)

miguel disse:


> Sim as hipóteses são muito elevadas para a termos de novo aguaceiros e trovoadas ontem era uma linha hoje é mais lotaria mas vai haver um aumento para o inicio da noite já final de tarde...



isso é mesmo a sério? e aqui para a minha zona sabes? como tao a vir do mar a ir para este quando passam na zona de lisboa ao fim de um bocado vem aqui

ha 2.30horas que não aparece um aguaceiro, mas vem ai um escuro agora, não sei é se vou apanhar mesmo em cheio penso que não


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2013 às 17:38)

david 6 disse:


> isso é mesmo a sério? e aqui para a minha zona sabes? como tao a vir do mar a ir para este quando passam na zona de lisboa ao fim de um bocado vem aqui
> 
> ha 2.30horas que não aparece um aguaceiro, mas vem ai um escuro agora, não sei é se vou apanhar mesmo em cheio penso que não



Sim claro que para ai também! É aguardar mais um pouco já não falta muito


----------



## Trovão Almada (22 Fev 2013 às 17:46)

miguel disse:


> Sim as hipóteses são muito elevadas para a termos de novo aguaceiros e trovoadas ontem era uma linha hoje é mais lotaria mas vai haver um aumento para o inicio da noite já final de tarde...



ja tenho a maquina a carregar baterias.espero conseguir fazer umas boas filmagens hoje.identicas as de ontem.


----------



## Teles (22 Fev 2013 às 17:50)

Bem e para animar um arco-iris:


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2013 às 18:04)

isto visto ao natural está mesmo negro  , não está bem centrado comigo, espero que apanhe alguma coisa ainda


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

Célula magnifica, vento forte, chuva forte, granizo e trovoada bem potente!


----------



## Trovão Almada (22 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

chuva fraca em almada por enquanto.vento moderado de SW/W


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2013 às 18:15)

Arrefeceu um pouco, sigo com *11,7ºC* e vento forte.
Parece que vem aí alguma animação.


----------



## Teles (22 Fev 2013 às 18:15)

Ora hoje como estou a ser brindado cá vai mais umas fotos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2013 às 18:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula magnifica, vento forte, chuva forte, granizo e trovoada bem potente!



Quando gravava o vídeo que captara a queda brutal de granizo e um forte trovão (mesmo forte), a máquina desliga-se e o vídeo não é memorizado. Fiquei fulo

Mas tenho algumas fotografias, talvez coloque daqui a pouco.


----------



## Trovão Almada (22 Fev 2013 às 18:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quando gravava o vídeo que captara a queda brutal de granizo e um forte trovão (mesmo forte), a máquina desliga-se e o vídeo não é memorizado. Fiquei fulo
> 
> Mas tenho algumas fotografias, talvez coloque daqui a pouco.



boa tarde.
como posso postar um video?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2013 às 18:36)

Trovão Almada disse:


> boa tarde.
> como posso postar um video?



Nós costumamos colocar no Youtube e depois postamos aqui.


----------



## Trovão Almada (22 Fev 2013 às 18:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nós costumamos colocar no Youtube e depois postamos aqui.



ok gostaria de partilhar com o pessoal os videos de ontem mas nao tenho conta no youtube.fica para uma proxima


----------



## Rachie (22 Fev 2013 às 18:43)

Trovão Almada disse:


> ok gostaria de partilhar com o pessoal os videos de ontem mas nao tenho conta no youtube.fica para uma proxima



Se tiveres de Gmail serve para entrar no Youtube


----------



## Trovão Almada (22 Fev 2013 às 18:50)

Rachie disse:


> Se tiveres de Gmail serve para entrar no Youtube



desconhecia que atraves do gmail dava.obrigado.vou esperar para ver se ha algo interessante hoje.se assim for coloco tudo de uma vez


----------



## Rachie (22 Fev 2013 às 18:54)

Que fotos brutais 
Eu daqui de casa não consigo fotografar nada do género (a máquina também não ajudaria mesmo que houvesse nuvens dessas).

Por aqui o céu está muito escuro, principalmente para os lados de Sintra;  as nuvens movem-se rapidamente de Oeste para Este. 

T. Actual: *10.8º*
T. Máxima: *15.9º*
T. Mínima: *10.5º*

Suspeito que a mínima ainda será superada hoje.
E finalmente descobri como por a *Auriol *a fazer reset automático (por isso é que tinha máximas repetidas alguns dias)


----------



## Rachie (22 Fev 2013 às 18:55)

Trovão Almada disse:


> desconhecia que atraves do gmail dava.obrigado.vou esperar para ver se ha algo interessante hoje.se assim for coloco tudo de uma vez



De nada, eu também descobri um dia por acaso que o login era o mesmo  Ficamos então à espera


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

Granizo e vento fortissimo.


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 20:05)

Temperatura máxima de hoje: *15,1ºC* 
Temperatura mínima de hoje: *10,1ºC* 
Rajada máxima desde a meia noite: *43,9km/h* de *SO*
Precipitação acumulada desde a meia noite: *8,4mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

Novo aguaceiro e algum granizo, grande relâmpago , neste momento não ha luz na rua.


----------



## dj_teko (22 Fev 2013 às 20:25)

La se foi o jogo do sporting  esta a  bastante e


----------



## NfrG (22 Fev 2013 às 20:26)

Por aqui também chove e troveja.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2013 às 20:26)

dj_teko disse:


> La se foi o jogo do sporting  esta a  bastante e



O estadio do Estoril fica a 1 km da minha casa, valente relâmpago.


----------



## Jo83 (22 Fev 2013 às 20:31)

Por aqui,  em Oeiras, também troveja, a luz na rua foi-se há pouco. Aguaceiros fortes e um frio desgraçado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2013 às 20:38)

Relâmpagos a Sul, chove fraco por Loures.


----------



## overcast (22 Fev 2013 às 20:39)

É verdade.. foi um trovão brutal! Embora não veja o estádio do Estoril, vejo a iluminação que foi-se..ficou ainda mais escuro aqui


----------



## Gnomo (22 Fev 2013 às 20:45)

Choveu granizo em Almada, já há muito tempo que não acontecia isto...
Milagre, Milagre!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (22 Fev 2013 às 20:49)

Em Peniche bastante vento


----------



## FJC (22 Fev 2013 às 20:50)

Boa noite!

Pela serra da Lousã durante a tarde, o principal causa da e não ter nevado foi a falta de precipitação mais forte, pois cada vez que caia um aguaceiro mais forte via-se agua neve. Só num aguaceiro mais forte, a temperatura desceu 3º e caiu neve! No topo, bastante nevoeiro e vento, por vezes com rajadas bem fortes!

Agora uma situação bastante curiosa que quem conhece a serra poderá dar uma ajuda. Onde assisti a esse aguaceiro mais forte com queda de neve foi na pista junto aos poços de neve. Quando dai sai a temperatura marcava 2º no carro Peugeot 309(não fui fiável, pois comparado com outro carro marcava 2 a mais e com um marcador de rua (Figueiró), mais 2º também), e ia caindo agua neve. No topo da serra, nas antenas marcava 3º e caiu chuva.
Será por esse lado da serra estar abrigado pelo topo, pois o vento vinha do lado do mar, e a serra das antenas ser mais alta? Não sei se me fiz explicar, desculpem a confusão....

Talvez mais logo volte a ir até à serra, pois encontro-me perto, na casa dos meus pais.
boa sorte a todos.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (22 Fev 2013 às 20:56)

Chove bem e troveja na Moita.


----------



## dASk (22 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

chove e com granizo á mistura! Ainda levei com umas pedras na cabeça a sair do pingo doce  Por agora é o espectáculo eléctrico na zona de Palmela a principal atracção!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (22 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

Chove bem e vento forte por Peniche


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2013 às 21:09)

dASk disse:


> Por agora é o espectáculo eléctrico na zona de Palmela a principal atracção!



Vê-se bem daqui, e a luz já foi abaixo alguns segundos, até fiquei sem net.


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2013 às 21:12)

dASk disse:


> chove e com granizo á mistura! Ainda levei com umas pedras na cabeça a sair do pingo doce  Por agora é o espectáculo eléctrico na zona de Palmela a principal atracção!



Ela ainda não chegou aqui mas já se ouvem uns trovões e já se vê relampagos a Sul na zona da arrabida e a Norte mais lá para os lados do Pinhal Novo...


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2013 às 21:14)

Trovoada passou aqui bem perto mas nada de raios só clarões, caiu também granizo...

13,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 21:17)

Por aqui nada de especial, alguns clarões a Sul... sigo com 11,5ºC.


----------



## dASk (22 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

Aqui a única luz que faltou foi a da rua! a trovoada já acalmou sendo pouco frequente por agora. Mas olhando pelo radar a NW vem lá mais a caminho, resta saber com que intensidade.. para já 12,8mm acumulados!


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui nada de especial, alguns clarões a Sul... sigo com 11,5ºC.



Para já também nada de especial aqui, a não ser a temperatura ter baixado 0,5ºC nos ultimos 15 minutos, temperatura actual +10,9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

Trovoada, vento, chuva e granizo


----------



## Rachie (22 Fev 2013 às 21:24)

Já há trovoada por aqui há algum tempo mas está a aproximar-se.  Anda talvez a uns 6 km a norte daqui. 

Vai chovendo de vez em quando, por vezes com alguma intensidade

Temperatura Actual 9.6º mas já esteve nos 8.6º (mínima de hoje até ao momento).


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2013 às 21:24)

pelo radar vou ter festa daqui nada 

vou pa night, neste momento estão 8º C


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 21:24)

Só vejo pessoal a queixar-se da luz ir abaixo, eu aqui na Quinta do Conde não sei o que é isso 
Raramente falta a luz devido à trovoada...

No jogo do Estoril-Sporting é que faltou a luz enquanto caiu um fortíssimo aguaceiro eheh

Acumulado de 8,4mm por aqui desde a meia noite...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2013 às 21:38)

Trovoada outra vez, agora acalmou, mas há pouco tava intensa.

8,2 mm até ao momento e continua a chover, 11,2ºC.


----------



## Trovão Almada (22 Fev 2013 às 21:42)

ha meia hora valente aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo,rajadas de vento e é claro um espectacular show de trovoada.esperemos que nao fique por aqui


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Fev 2013 às 21:56)

Grande carga de agua neste momento.
O dia de hoje já vai com 25.9 mm acumulados.
Temperatura 9.7ºC, pressao 1003hpa, rajada de 40 km/h


----------



## overcast (22 Fev 2013 às 22:19)

Trovão fortíssimo agora mesmo! Mas desta vez o estádio não ficou sem luz


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 22:24)

overcast disse:


> Trovão fortíssimo agora mesmo! Mas desta vez o estádio não ficou sem luz



Bem que podia ficar...para ver misérias mais vale às escuras.

Sigo com 12,5ºC...por aqui está difícil que venha chuva ou trovoada


----------



## overcast (22 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Chuva moderada com rajadas fortes. Trovoada a oeste/Noroeste


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Em Setúbal vou com 14,6mm até ao momento!! ainda vai haver mais chuvas fortes até por volta das 00h/02h depois acabou venha o frio...


----------



## Jo83 (22 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

Aqui voltou a trovoada, chuva fortíssima há pouco e muito vento, pelo que consigo perceber!


----------



## Rachie (22 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

Chuva, vento e trovoada... E no Odisseia estão a mostrar um documentário sobre o furacão Sandy (deve ser a "banda sonora")


----------



## overcast (22 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

Geiras disse:


> Bem que podia ficar...para ver misérias mais vale às escuras.
> 
> Sigo com 12,5ºC...por aqui está difícil que venha chuva ou trovoada



Quanto ao jogo fiquei um bocado dividido 
Mantem-se para já alguma actividade eléctrica esporádica.


----------



## Jo83 (22 Fev 2013 às 22:29)

Alguém sabe quais as previsões para esta noite/madrugada para esta zona?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2013 às 22:32)

Chove forte de momento por aqui, rate de 77,6 mm/hr. Alguma trovoada antes.

10,1ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## overcast (22 Fev 2013 às 22:33)

Jo83 disse:


> Alguém sabe quais as previsões para esta noite/madrugada para esta zona?



Nas próximas horas irão continuar a ocorrer aguaceiros fortes(com rajadas de vento forte) que podem ou não vir acompanhados de trovoada. Podes ir controlando a situação pelo radar do IPMA.


----------



## Jo83 (22 Fev 2013 às 22:34)

overcast disse:


> Nas próximas horas irão continuar a ocorrer aguaceiros fortes(com rajadas de vento forte) que podem ou não vir acompanhados de trovoada. Podes ir controlando a situação pelo radar do IPMA.



Gracias!


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 22:34)

Finalmente oiço um trovão


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2013 às 22:36)

overcast disse:


> Trovão fortíssimo agora mesmo! Mas desta vez o estádio não ficou sem luz



Tal e qual 
Ainda não deve ficar por aqui, a ver vamos.


----------



## overcast (22 Fev 2013 às 22:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tal e qual
> Ainda não deve ficar por aqui, a ver vamos.



Aguardemos, por agora a situação acalmou(incluindo o vento).


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Fev 2013 às 22:43)

overcast disse:


> a situação acalmou QUOTE]
> 
> Não acalmou nada!
> Ia agora a chegar de jantar e aqui no Marquês foi cá uma trovoada ...  Agora chovem pingas bem grossas mas não muito abundantes.


----------



## criz0r (22 Fev 2013 às 22:44)

Boa noite, aguaceiro (mais um) forte com muito granizo á mistura e 2 raios solitários. Temperatura nos 10.9ºC.


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 22:52)

Vão caindo alguns raios dispersos mas longe.

Variação da temperatura nas últimas 24h


----------



## overcast (22 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

Maria Papoila disse:
			
		

> Não acalmou nada!
> Ia agora a chegar de jantar e aqui no Marquês foi cá uma trovoada ...  Agora chovem pingas bem grossas mas não muito abundantes.



Durante o dia de hoje os eventos de mau tempo têm sido bastante localizados. A situação varia bastante consoante a zona em que estamos e também no tempo(tempo de horas ). Imagino que pela altura em que tudo estava calmo por aqui, estivesse bastante mau tempo em Lisboa.


----------



## windchill (22 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

Aguaceiros fortes e alguns clarões esporádicos... e a máquina fotográfica ali à espera de mais qualquer coisa


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Fev 2013 às 23:24)

Boas 

Passou muitos por cá mas só consegui apanhar este invertido que sai de uma das antenas do Monsanto






Tive muito azar hoje pois perdi 3 bons raios apenas consegui este 

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 23:34)

Por aqui só falta o granizo e a trovoada. Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de rajadas de vento, que ainda se fazem sentir.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2013 às 23:34)

Vai chovendo deves em quando com clarões ao longe sigo com 10,1ºC

Acumulados hoje 19,4mm e a contar


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 23:41)

Considero este evento como acabado, saindo desiludido.

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Mínima: *10,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *44km/h* às 11h24
Precipitação acumulada: *10,5mm* (ainda poderá subir o valor até à meia noite)


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Fev 2013 às 23:49)

Geiras disse:


> Considero este evento como acabado, saindo desiludido.



Por aqui tambem parece que aconteceu o mesmo.

O dia termina com 27.1 mm acumulados.É o dia mais"molhado" de Fevereiro que já vai com 75.9 mm.
Rain rate maximo de 65.9 mm/h ás 21.38h
Trovoada - nada de nada 
Granizo - 1 episodio de 1 minuto muito fraquinho cerca das 17.00h
Temperatura maxima de 15.0ºC
Temperatura minima de 8.3ºC
Rajada maxima de 52.6 km/h ás 11.12h

Temperatura actual de 9.8ºC, pressao 1003hpa, vento de W com 5km/h


----------



## Geiras (23 Fev 2013 às 00:05)

Geiras disse:


> Precipitação acumulada: *10,5mm* (ainda poderá subir o valor até à meia noite)



O valor não se alterou 

Sigo com 10,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2013 às 00:20)

Acabei o dia de ontem com 20,2mm muito bom!! Uma trovoada a passar de raspão e um pouco de granizo... dia positivo...já no dia anterior tinha sido bom com uma bela trovoada ao fim da tarde...

Agora estão 10,3ºC, 97%Hr, 1004,7hpa e vento moderado


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2013 às 00:48)

Em Odivelas, o inicio da noite foi igualmente marcado por trovoada e aguaceiros fortes.

Com tudo isto o acumulado este mês em Caneças vai já nos 80,2mm.


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2013 às 01:30)

acumulados do dia anterior foi de 11.5mm
por agora 9º C, acabou de passar um aguaceiro ligeiro desde a meia noite vai a acumular 0.7mm

EDIT: ainda vi uns relampagositos lá ao longe para o lado sul por volta das 22h


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Fev 2013 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

No Marquês amanheceu com céu carregado e com uns pingos agora e outros depois. De momento não chove, o piso está quase seco, não está vento e o céu, apesar de muito nublado, não está escuro. O termómetro da minha Auriol marca 11,8ºe o termómetro do painel da rua marca 12º.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (23 Fev 2013 às 10:17)

Como é que voçês fazem para conseguir tirar uma boa foto a uma trovoada?
Como configuram a maquina? É com tripé?

 Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Fev 2013 às 10:45)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Como é que voçês fazem para conseguir tirar uma boa foto a uma trovoada?
> Como configuram a maquina? É com tripé?
> 
> Obrigado



Longa exposição (entre 10s e bulb), depois os outros parâmetros dependem da distância a que estás da trovoada. A única vez que fotografei uma trovoada usei: f/4.5, 20s, ISO400, mas a trovoada estava a mais de 50km... Por isso para uma trovoada mais próxima convém reduzires a ISO e aumentares a abertura para a foto não ficar queimada. Depende também da luminosidade urbana que tens presente.

Tripé é fundamental para que a foto não fique tremida, mas se não tiveres tenta apoiar a camara num local em que não sofra oscilações enquanto capta o momento.

Penso que há uns membros mais entendidos com esta matéria, se quiserem ajudar também é uma forma de eu aprender

PS: Algo que pode ajudar http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tecnica-equipamentos/como-fotografar-raios-1057.html


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 10:58)

Bons dias

Sigo com *9,7ºC*, céu  encoberto e vento forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2013 às 12:39)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 14,4ºC e 11,8 mm.

Hoje, mínima de 8,9ºC e 10,2ºC de momento, vento forte de NW.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,2ºC pode ser batida até as 00h

Não choveu mais nada depois da meia noite

Agora estão 12,0ºC, 61%Hr, 1016,3hpa e vento fraco o céu está pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 12:44)

T.actual: *10,7ºC*
Embora não tenha o registo da mínima de hoje, a mesma deverá ser batida por volta das 23h.
________

Segundo o Foreca, terça-feira, Alcabideche terá uma mínima de 1ºC. 
Estou curioso para ver as mínimas gélidas de Alvega,Tomar,Alvalade e Aljezur.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

Boa tarde.

Ontem fiquei com *10,4 mm* de precipitação.

Hoje, mínima de *8,9ºC* e actuais *10,3ºC* (estáveis, muito bom!), com 52% de humidade e 16,2 km/h de NO (315º).

Céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2013 às 14:30)

0.7mm acumulados e acabou se
neste momento 12º C, céu muito nublado mas com abertas a tender para limpar, com vento moderado e algumas rajadas fortes


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2013 às 14:32)

Aqui o frio aperta estão 11,7ºc com um wind chill de 9,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 14:49)

Sigo com *9,9ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Fev 2013 às 15:15)

Dia fresco com a temperatura a não chegar aos 12ºC mas também por causa do vento forte de Norte que se faz sentir, 11.4ºC e 50%.


----------



## meteocacem (23 Fev 2013 às 15:23)

Tarde espectacular de sol de inverno em Agualva-Cacém! 

Aqui fica a chuvinha deste mês até ontem:


-----------------------------------
* Daily rain totals*
 -----------------------------------
  01.0 mm  on day 1
  00.5 mm  on day 2
  00.5 mm  on day 10
  02.0 mm  on day 11
  04.6 mm  on day 12
  15.9 mm  on day 17
  08.2 mm  on day 18
  05.2 mm  on day 19
  02.0 mm  on day 20
  19.1 mm  on day 21
  12.4 mm  on day 22


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 16:10)

T.máxima: *11,3ºC* (Forte nortada a proporcionar uma das máximas mais frias deste Inverno)
T.actual: *10,0ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Fev 2013 às 17:37)

Boa tarde.
Dia de sol,com vento gélido.
Temperatura máxima de 12.1ºC
Temperatura actual de 9.7ºC com sensação térmica de 4.8ºC  
pressão nos 1017hpa, vento Norte de 14 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 17:43)

T.actual: *8,9ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Fev 2013 às 18:40)

*Quinta-feira dia 21*

Compilação dos registos:


No raio do minuto 3:37 dá a sensação de ser ascendente, partilham da mesma opinião?

---

*Sexta-feira dia 22*


Volto a frisar que neste dia, a máquina deu-me tréguas. Enquanto registava o melhor momento do evento (trovoada forte, chuva torrencial e bastante granizo), a máquina desliga-se e não fica nada registado no cartão de memória. Fiquei mesmo frustrado, mas enfim. Consegui apenas captar alguns segundos que antecederam esse pico da célula, e depois quando acalmou a vista era espectacular.

Durante este fim de tarde apanhei um pequeno susto, pois senti os pés a deslizar pelo telhado que estava obviamente todo encharcado, sorte a minha que tinha umas telhas amontoadas que me ajudaram a não cair


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2013 às 19:08)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 12,7ºC  sempre com vento moderado com rajadas de norte

Agora estão 9,4ºC, 65%Hr, 1019,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

Bons registos
____________

O vento tem vindo a cair, sigo com *8,4ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2013 às 19:21)

Às 18h na *Peninha* (490 m), a temperatura registada era de *6,4ºC*.

---

De momento, já em Mira-Sintra, sigo com 8,6ºC e vento moderado do quadrante Oeste.

Céu muito nublado e 55% de humidade. 1017 hPa de pressão.

A máxima foi de *11,2ºC* às 5:58.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Fev 2013 às 21:10)

Actual	3.7  °C
Aparente	4 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-1.8 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-4.6 °C
13.1 °C (13:19 UTC)	3.7 °C (21:05 UTC)


----------



## DaniFR (23 Fev 2013 às 21:39)

Boa noite

Por aqui está a arrefecer bem, sigo já com *2,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.
Promete ser uma noite bem fria, provavelmente com uma mínima negativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 21:49)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui está a arrefecer bem, sigo já com *2,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.
> Promete ser uma noite bem fria, provavelmente com uma mínima negativa.



As inversões térmicas regressaram em força,essa vai num bom caminho.

_____________________

Por aqui, ambiente mais ameno, sigo com *8,8ºC*,céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Fev 2013 às 22:00)

Boa noite,

Aqui vai uma imagem de Stº. Amaro esta tarde. Estava bastante vento e frio. mas a dar ondas ali hem?


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Fev 2013 às 22:03)

Parece que não dá muito jeito a foto ter ficado tão grande. Se conseguir reduzir o tamanho eu retiro e volto a "postar". É que lá através do Imgur não vi o quadradinho para diminuir. Sorry.


----------



## Trovão Almada (23 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Quinta-feira dia 21*
> 
> Compilação dos registos:
> 
> ...




Boas .Bons Videos .Mostram muito bem a progressao da celula.é nestas
alturas que digo.a trovoada é de longe o mais espectacular e perigoso fenomeno natural que existe


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Fev 2013 às 23:39)

Leiria a esta hora costuma estar muito proximo da temperatura de Coimbra ou mesmo mais fria. 
Agora estamos com a mesma temperatura de Faro 
A temperatura mínima de hoje aqui na Barosa foi de 7.1ºC ás 19.21h e neste momento estão 8.8 ºC.
Lentamente tem vindo a subir. 
O vento sopra fraco de N/NNE com 9 Km/h. Pressao nos 1021hpa, céu nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 23:46)

WHORTAS disse:


> Leiria a esta hora costuma estar muito proximo da temperatura de Coimbra ou mesmo mais fria.
> Agora estamos com a mesma temperatura de Faro
> A temperatura mínima de hoje aqui na Barosa foi de 7.1ºC ás 19.21h e neste momento estão 8.8 ºC.
> Lentamente tem vindo a subir.
> O vento sopra fraco de N/NNE com 9 Km/h. Pressao nos 1021hpa, céu nublado



Segundo os relatos do DaniFr, em Coimbra o céu apresenta-se limpo,portanto estão explicadas as diferenças de temperatura entre Leiria e Coimbra.
Aqui a nebulosidade também está a estagnar a temperatura, sigo com *8,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (23 Fev 2013 às 23:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> As inversões térmicas regressaram em força,essa vai num bom caminho.


Começou a arrefecer cedo, mas a temperatura desce mais rapidamente entre as 19h e as 22h, a partir daí vai arrefecendo lentamente. Aqui, geralmente, a inversão térmica ocorre sempre desta forma. 

Temperatura actual: *1,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2013 às 23:53)

DaniFR disse:


> Começou a arrefecer cedo, mas a temperatura desce mais rapidamente entre as 19h e as 22h, a partir daí vai arrefecendo lentamente. Aqui, geralmente, a inversão térmica ocorre sempre desta forma.
> 
> Temperatura actual: *1,4ºC*



Interessante, uma curiosidade os topos que circundam aí esse vale costumam ter vento? É que á umas semanas atrás constatei que esse pormenor é bastante importante nas inversões térmicas nos vales.
Na ultima vez que fiz seguimento no vale da Mangancha, a inversão térmica foi muito mais potente que o normal, e de facto, nos topos das colinas  não havia vento(bastante raro),o que possibilitou um maior arrefecimento e a consequente drenagem do ar frio.


----------



## Rachie (24 Fev 2013 às 00:38)

Vim agora de Pegões onde estão uns belísimos 4º 

Por aqui estão neste momento 7.7º, sendo que desde a meia noite já registou 7.2º de mínima. Está a oscilar sempre dentro dos 7.


----------



## Rachie (24 Fev 2013 às 00:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Quinta-feira dia 21*
> 
> Compilação dos registos:
> 
> ...



Imagens espectaculares 

Gabo-te a coragem de ir para cima do telhado com aquele temporal...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 00:56)

T.actual: *8,8ºC* 

Na Segunda-Feira á noite/madrugada de Terça-Feira, o arrefecimento será acentuado.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Fev 2013 às 01:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo os relatos do DaniFr, em Coimbra o céu apresenta-se limpo,portanto estão explicadas as diferenças de temperatura entre Leiria e Coimbra.[/COLOR]


Aqui o céu continua limpo.

Temperatura actual: *0,2ºC* 



jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, uma curiosidade os topos que circundam aí esse vale costumam ter vento? É que á umas semanas atrás constatei que esse pormenor é bastante importante nas inversões térmicas nos vales.
> Na ultima vez que fiz seguimento no vale da Mangancha, a inversão térmica foi muito mais potente que o normal, e de facto, nos topos das colinas  não havia vento(bastante raro),o que possibilitou um maior arrefecimento e a consequente drenagem do ar frio.


Esta zona não é muito ventosa, mesmo no cimo dos montes geralmente o vento é fraco. 
Estou a cerca de 2km em linha recta do planalto onde está o aeródromo de Coimbra e a estação do IPMA, que é um dos montes que circunda este vale, e na maioria das vezes o vento é inferior a 15km/h. Às 23h, 8,6km/h NW.
No vale o vento é muito fraco, quase nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 02:15)

DaniFR disse:


> Esta zona não é muito ventosa, mesmo no cimo dos montes geralmente o vento é fraco.
> Estou a cerca de 2km em linha recta do planalto onde está o aeródromo de Coimbra e a estação do IPMA, que é um dos montes que circunda este vale, e na maioria das vezes o vento é inferior a 15km/h. Às 23h, 8,6km/h NW.
> No vale o vento é muito fraco, quase nulo.



Assim sendo é compreensível o acentuado arrefecimento que aí ocorre.
______________

T.actual: *8,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2013 às 02:23)

O número de horas durante as quais a temperatura se tem mantido entre os 8,7ºC e os 8,8ºC tende para infinito. 

54% de humidade e 16,2 km/h de NO (315º), com 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 02:40)

Gilmet disse:


> O número de horas durante as quais a temperatura se tem mantido entre os 8,7ºC e os 8,8ºC tende para infinito.



Por aqui acontece o mesmo,a nebulosidade não dá tréguas,o que vale é que as próximas madrugadas vão ser bastante animadas.
_______________

T.actual: *8,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2013 às 03:48)

3.5º C


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2013 às 09:46)

Bom Dia! 
Madrugada fria por aqui, minima de +5.5ºC.
Está um belo dia de sol, ainda sem vento, temperatura actual já nos +9,5ºC.


----------



## Rachie (24 Fev 2013 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

O termómetro esta noite desceu aos *5.5º* 

Neste momento marca *9º*. Ontem por esta hora já passava os 10º, pelo que vamos ter um lindo dia gélido de sol 

EDIT: está algum vento, por vezes passam rajadas que fazem abanar os estores


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 11:17)

Bom dia.

T.minima: *6,5ºC*
T.actual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (24 Fev 2013 às 11:19)

Bom dia. 

Mínima de *-2ºC*, a mais baixa deste Inverno, e formação de geada. 

Agora, sigo com *6,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Fev 2013 às 11:24)

bom dia.
minima de 0.8°C
dia de sol com temperatura actual nos 10.3°C


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2013 às 11:24)

Já se sente algum vento, por agora temperatura de +11,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 12:08)

Sigo com *10,1ºC *,céu limpo e vento forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2013 às 12:16)

Mínima de 7,3ºC.

Ontem pela 1h apanhei 6,0ºC e muito vento pela a Arrábida.

De momento por aqui 10,0ºC e vento forte de NW.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2013 às 12:43)

Bom dia!!

Mínima de *6,2ºC*

Agora muito sol e 11,9ºC com vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2013 às 12:52)

minima de 1º C às 8h 
neste momento estão 11º C com vento fraco céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2013 às 12:59)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura desceu um pouco ao final da madrugada.

Mínima de *6,9ºC* e actuais 10,5ºC, com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

43% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 13:08)

O vento enfraqueceu bastante, a temperatura segue nos *11,3ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2013 às 14:32)

Boa tarde.

Depois de muito sol durante a manhã, a tarde surge já com muitas nuvens.

Tactual: 11,0ºC (ontem não passou dos 10,2ºC).

Tmin: -2,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Fev 2013 às 14:42)

Dia mais agradável comparando com o de ontem, neste momento céu limpo e 12.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2013 às 15:31)

Sigo com 11,0ºC e 42% de humidade.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 15:39)

T.maxima: *11,9ºC*
T.actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

12º C vento moderado, sensação termica horrivel


----------



## DaniFR (24 Fev 2013 às 17:56)

Temperatura actual: *9,5ºC*

Máxima: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2013 às 18:08)

Máxima de 11,4ºC  .

Agora tão 9,9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 18:09)

Extremos de hoje: *6,5ºC* / *11,9ºC*
_________

Sigo com *9,3ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Fev 2013 às 19:08)

Boa tarde.
Extremos de hoje
Tmax - 13.3ºC
Tmin - 0.8ºC
Depois de um bom inicio de inversao termica com inicio  cerca das 16:30h, agora a temperatura a ficar mais estagnada. Temperatura actualnos  nos 9.5ºC.
Foto tirada ás 17.30h direcçao Oeste. Agora as nuvens já cá estão


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

T.actual: *8,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2013 às 21:07)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *11,4ºC*.

Por agora, vento muito fraco e 8,2ºC. Ainda assim, melhor que ontem.

62% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2013 às 21:11)

Boas

Máxima de *13,7ºC* mais 1ºC que ontem!

Agora estão 9,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 21:26)

A noite segue(ainda) nos *8,7ºC* devido à nebulosidade que teima em não desaparecer.


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2013 às 22:03)

7º C


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2013 às 23:05)

Céu encoberto e 9,2ºC. Litoral... 

66% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

O vento imparável não deixa que a temperatura desça, 9,5ºC, mais quente que ontem em 0,6ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Fev 2013 às 23:07)

O céu ficou limpo por volta das 20:00h. 
Pressão nos 1023hpa, vento nulo e temperatura nos 5.4ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2013 às 23:07)

Muitas nuvens a estragar a temperatura e uma possível boa mínima!
Neste momento 9,3ºC, 73%Hr, 1024,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2013 às 23:12)

Entretanto, fui ver a temperatura...*9,9ºC* 

O Foreca indica céu limpo a partir da 1hora da madrugada, a ver vamos.


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2013 às 23:31)

6º c


----------



## DaniFR (25 Fev 2013 às 00:12)

Sigo com *1,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento quase nulo.


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2013 às 01:09)

sigo com 5º C céu limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2013 às 01:16)

Boas

Sigo com *9,4ºC* , céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2013 às 02:31)

O céu tem vindo a limpar. Sigo com 7,8ºC e 68% de humidade.

10,1 km/h de NE (45º) e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2013 às 07:32)

Bom dia.

T.minima: *5,4ºC*
T.actual: *6,0ºC*



_________________________

Impressionante o arrefecimento/inicio da inversão térmica assim que o céu começou a limpar, em Colares(Sintra).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Fev 2013 às 08:05)

Bom dia.

Amanhece com muito Sol, 5.1ºC.


----------



## Thomar (25 Fev 2013 às 09:20)

Bons dias.

Temperatura minima: +4,1ºC (menos 1,4ºC do que ontem)
Temperatura Actual: +7,2ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2013 às 10:35)

Boas

Mínima de 5,8ºC perto do solo, no terraço 6,4ºC...

Agora muito sol e 9,6ºc


----------



## romeupaz (25 Fev 2013 às 11:37)

Hoje por terras Leirienses

até agora

9,7 ºC 
Máxima às 11:31 AM 

0,8 ºC 
Mínima às 7:20 AM


----------



## lsalvador (25 Fev 2013 às 11:57)

Em Tomar, minima de -1.8 °C (06:51 UTC)


----------



## DaniFR (25 Fev 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia

Mínima de *-1,7ºC*, formação de geada, e uma boa camada de gelo na superfície de recipientes com água que estão no exterior.

A estação IPMA das Dunas de Mira registou uma mínima de *-2,6ºC*. 

Agora sigo com *8,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2013 às 12:17)

Mínima de 5,9ºC a mínima do ano.

10,3ºC agora, e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Adrix (25 Fev 2013 às 12:24)

Bons dias

Aqui por Sintra (Beloura) a minima foi *3,5ºc*! nada mau, mas podia ser melhor


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2013 às 12:43)

minima de -1º C


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2013 às 13:02)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *5,1ºC*.

De momento, 11,7ºC e vento nulo, com 43% de humidade e 1021 hPa. 

Céu limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Fev 2013 às 13:28)

Boas.
Dia fresquinho com Minima de -0.6ºC.
Temperatura actual de 12.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2013 às 13:53)

Está um dia de inverno absolutamente especular pela ausência de vento, pena não ser de noite também.

12,2ºC e 50%.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2013 às 14:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está um dia de inverno absolutamente especular (...)



Ora nem mais. 

Aqui o vento ainda se faz sentir, embora fraco. 7,9 km/h de NE (45º).

A temperatura encontra-se nos 11,7ºC. 

44% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (25 Fev 2013 às 16:37)

Mínima 1,7ºC

Agora 13,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2013 às 18:10)

Estou com menos 0,7ºC que ontem por esta hora, levo já 9,1ºC, hoje deve ir começar a subir mais cedo, tá a descer mais cedo  o vento nunca a deixará descer durante muito tempo, além que já está presente embora fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2013 às 18:19)

Máxima nada de especial 14,6ºC

Agora estão 11,4ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

Boas

Neste momento, 10.8ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2013 às 18:34)

Boas tardes

T.maxima: 12,3ºC
T.actual: 8,4ºC

_____________________

Esta noite/madrugada e início de manha vou estar num vale bastante encaixado, junto a Alcabideche, mais precisamente no vale do Pisão, com o objectivo de analisar o padrão térmico/acumulação de ar frio. A ideia é obter os valores de temperatura mínima em vários sectores do vale (sensores 1,2,3,5,6), e de certa forma confirmar qual dos sensores apresentará a mínima mais baixa, em princípio, será o sensor 2. Os sensores 3 (fundo de vale) e 4 (colina), vão ter um acompanhamento diferente, pois serão feitos registos (hora a hora) de temperatura e vento. O local onde está colocado o sensor 2, reúne excelentes condições para a ocorrência de intensas inversões térmicas, acredito assim numa temperatura mínima negativa na ordem dos -1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (25 Fev 2013 às 18:50)

Boa tarde.

Dia de sol após o nevoeiro matinal.

Tmin: -2,2ºC

Tmax: 12,4ºC

Tactual: 7,5ºC (menos 0,9ºC do que ontem)


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2013 às 19:45)

7,7ºC já  , tou pra ver até onde isto vai.

Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Rachie (25 Fev 2013 às 19:47)

*6.5º* aqui. 

A mínima esta noite foi *4.8º* e a máxima *12º*


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2013 às 19:48)

Sigo agora com 9,1ºC e o vento sempre constante de N/NW


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Fev 2013 às 19:57)

Boa noite 
Temperatura máxima de 12.6ºC

Temperatura actual nos  4.5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2013 às 20:03)

isto hoje já vai com 7º C  menos 3º C que ontem por esta hora


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2013 às 20:07)

Boa noite.

Finalmente arrefece como deve ser, sigo com *6,9ºC* neste momento, e 13,0 km/h de NO (315º). 


Pela *Venda Seca*, cerca de 2 km a E, a 210 m, registava há pouco *5,7ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Fev 2013 às 20:19)

Hoje arrefece bem mais rapidamente, sigo com 7.4ºC e 65%.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

Sigo já com *3,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco. 

Máxima: *12,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2013 às 20:37)

6,0ºC em Caneças.

A mínima foi de 4,8ºC.
Máxima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2013 às 22:00)

Boa noite

Depois de uma mínima de 2,2ºC, sigo agora com 5,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

Sigo aqui com 7,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Fev 2013 às 22:45)

A noite segue com 6.6ºC e uma brisa de Norte.


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2013 às 23:04)

De momento 3,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2013 às 23:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> 7,7ºC já  , tou pra ver até onde isto vai.



Aqui a temperatura explodiu que foi uma maravilha, tive já 7,3ºC, de momento levo já mais 1ºC, 8,3ºC, o costume.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 00:08)

Actuais 2,7ºC com 80%HR. Vento fraco de S.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2013 às 00:13)

A descer muito lentamente estão 6,7ºc duvido que chegue aos 2ºC previstos...


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 00:17)

miguel disse:


> A descer muito lentamente estão 6,7ºc duvido que chegue aos 2ºC previstos...



Aqui até é bem capaz de chegar aos negativos 

2,4ºC actuais.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

Temperatura actual: *-0,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 00:22)

às 23h o ipma tinha 3.8º C


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Fev 2013 às 00:43)

De momento sigo com  0.2ºC,vento nulo, pressao nos 1021hpa
A continuar assim, sem sobressaltos, a temperatura minima deve ir parar próximo de -1.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2013 às 00:45)

Extremos de ontem:

5,9ºC / 12,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2013 às 00:47)

Ontem, máxima de *12,0ºC*.

---

Pois bem, por aqui, vento fraco e 7,3ºC. Enfim.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 00:53)

Sigo com 2,3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 01:06)

despeço me com 2º C, espero uma madrugada mais fria que a anterior


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Fev 2013 às 06:55)

Madrugada mais fria deste inverno (até ao momento) 1,3ºC.
o dew point -1ºC
adoro isto.


----------



## dASk (26 Fev 2013 às 07:14)

finalmente acordo com o Inverno à seria, estão 0,9º e os carros estão c o tejadilho branquinho. Pensei que já não fosse ter esta imagem este ano


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 07:20)

Bom dia

-0,6ºC actuais pela Quinta do Conde!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2013 às 07:42)

Bom dia.

Manhã mais fria que ontem, 3.4ºC (-2.4ºC em relação a ontem). 67% de humidade e céu limpo.


----------



## Rachie (26 Fev 2013 às 07:59)

dASk disse:


> finalmente acordo com o Inverno à seria, estão 0,9º e os carros estão c o tejadilho branquinho. Pensei que já não fosse ter esta imagem este ano



Eu cresci em Pegões, essa também é uma imagem da qual tenho bastantes saudades 

Por aqui mínima de 3.2º 
Quando saí de casa há meia hora marcava 4º


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Fev 2013 às 08:20)

Bom dia.
Acordo com os campos branquinhos da geada
Tminima de* -2.6ºC*

Temperatura actual de 0.4ºC


----------



## Teles (26 Fev 2013 às 09:09)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de -2.8ºC


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2013 às 09:39)

Geiras disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> -0,6ºC actuais pela Quinta do Conde!



Bons Dias! 

Mínima do ano aqui por Cabanas, +1,2ºC. 
Carros com uma camada fina de geada nos tejadilhos.
Aí pela Quinta do Conde grande mínima.
Agora +6.5ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2013 às 09:45)

Boas

Mínima aqui de *3,2ºC* Minima do ano até agora

Agora estão 7,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (26 Fev 2013 às 09:50)

Como já referido pelo Dask, mínima de 0,9ºC a mais fria deste inverno.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2013 às 10:37)

Mínima de 5,0ºC, nova mínima do ano.

8,6ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2013 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

O vento manteve-se constante toda a madrugada, resultando numa mínima de *4,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,5ºC e vento fraco de NE (45º), com céu limpo e 1020 hPa de pressão.

46% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 11:08)

minima de -2º C , com formação de geada bem visivel nas ervas, nos carros que ficaram desprotegidos notava-se bem o gelo 














por agora estão 9º C com vento fraco e céu limpo


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2013 às 11:27)

Tomar com -3.2 °C (07:20 UTC)


----------



## jorge1990 (26 Fev 2013 às 11:34)

Boas

Por aqui, 8.9ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 11:45)

Thomar disse:


> Bons Dias!
> 
> Mínima do ano aqui por Cabanas, +1,2ºC.
> Carros com uma camada fina de geada nos tejadilhos.
> ...



Por aqui a mínima foi de* -0,8ºC*, a mais baixa deste ano 

A camada de gelo nos vidros e tejadilhos dos carros era bastante espessa!


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, a inversão térmica ia no bom caminho com temperaturas negativas antes das 0h, depois da meia-noite ainda desceu aos *-0,4ºC*, mínima do dia, mas a partir da 1h a temperatura começou a subir e lá se foi a mínima daquela que prometia ser uma das noites mais frias. 

A estação IPMA das Dunas de Mira registou *-3,6º*, às 8h. 

Neste momento, sigo com *8,7ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Adrix (26 Fev 2013 às 12:12)

Bom dia

Na zona da Beloura (Sintra) a minima desta noite foram uns agradaveis *2,2ºc* !!!  hahahah

Ainda vamos ter hipotese de temperaturas negativas?!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2013 às 12:22)

Boas, madrugada bastante gélida no vale do pisão. 

Deixo aqui as temperaturas mínimas registadas.






Mar de geada, no local mais frio (-2,5ºC)







Video feito no local onde foi registada a segunda temperatura mínima mais baixa (-1,8ºC). É visivel o ar frio a ser canalizado pelo rio.
_______________

Alcabideche teve uma minima de *4,2ºC.*


----------



## F_R (26 Fev 2013 às 12:47)

Mínima 2,2ºC

Agora 12,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2013 às 17:14)

T.maxima:*13,3ºC*
T.minima:*4,2ºC*
T.actual: *11,2ºC*


----------



## F_R (26 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Máxima 14,3ºC

Agora 13,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 17:38)

no fim de uma máxima de 14º C a temperatura já começa a descer vou com 12º C, vamos lá ver se hoje bate os -2º C da noite anterior


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2013 às 18:00)

Temperatura actual: *10,3ºC*

Máxima: *13,9ºC*


----------



## Rachie (26 Fev 2013 às 18:15)

Mínima: *3.4º* 
Máxima: *12.3º*
Actual: *9.7º*

Vamos ver se hoje desce mais um pouco. A humidade tem estado mais baixa que o normal por aqui, mas seria giro acordar com uma camadinha de geada no vidro


----------



## Rachie (26 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, madrugada bastante gélida no vale do pisão.



Que coragem Jonas  Mas o resultado foi fantástico. Obrigada pelas imagens.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 18:52)

Parabéns pela dedicação, *jonas_87* 

Máxima de 14,2ºC. Agora sigo com 11,6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2013 às 19:35)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de sol e vento fraco.

Tmax: 13,7ºC

Tmin: -0,9ºC

Tactual: 6,6ºC (menos 1,0ºC do que ontem)


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2013 às 20:06)

Máxima de 12,8ºC, agora estão 8,9ºC, estou com mais 1,1ºC que ontem.


----------



## Rachie (26 Fev 2013 às 20:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Máxima de 12,8ºC, agora estão 8,9ºC, estou com mais 1,1ºC que ontem.



Bem, eu já a pensar que tinha o sensor avariado 
O meu marca 7.6º, também mais 1.1º que ontem.
Espero que ainda desça, gostava de ter uma mínima mais próxima de 0


----------



## squidward (26 Fev 2013 às 20:16)

obtive uma minima de 2.7c


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2013 às 20:34)

Pelo início/meio da tarde (12h-15h) há possibilidade de nevar algures na serra de aire e candeeiros pelos 400-500m, ou só mesmo na serra da lousã, perto de Castanheira de Pêra (500-900m) é que poderei ver queda de neve a essas horas?

O que acham


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 20:38)

Sigo já com 6,4ºC, menos 2,4ºC que ontem à mesma hora.
Vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2013 às 20:58)

Boas

Máxima de 14,7ºC

Agora sigo com 8,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

Rachie disse:


> Que coragem Jonas  Mas o resultado foi fantástico. Obrigada pelas imagens.





Geiras disse:


> Parabéns pela dedicação, *jonas_87*
> .



Foi uma madrugada dolorosa,mas esta oportunidade não podia ser desperdiçada, pois nos próximos meses continuarei a estudar o mesmo vale. Obrigado.
______________________________

Alcabideche segue como um bom arrefecimento,* 7,5ºC*.


----------



## Pisfip (26 Fev 2013 às 21:13)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Pelo início/meio da tarde (12h-15h) há possibilidade de nevar algures na serra de aire e candeeiros pelos 400-500m, ou só mesmo na serra da lousã, perto de Castanheira de Pêra (500-900m) é que poderei ver queda de neve a essas horas?
> 
> O que acham



Boa noite. 
Faço a mesma pergunta.. Aqui para o distrito de Leiria temos vários destinos onde algo do elemento branco seja possivel.
Estou a pensar na madrugada de quinta rumar ou à serra de Aire ou a Castanheira de Pêra. Procuro palpites dos mais entendidos..


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 21:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi uma madrugada dolorosa,mas esta oportunidade não podia ser desperdiçada, pois nos próximos meses continuarei a estudar o mesmo vale. Obrigado.
> ______________________________
> 
> Alcabideche segue como um bom arrefecimento,* 7,5ºC*.



Estive a ver pormenorizadamente o suposto local a Sul de onde deverá vir o tal fluxo de ar frio durante a noite aqui para a vila, tendo me deslocado lá há uns dias. Reparei que corre uma ribeira (Ribeira de Coina) naquela zona e que não é muito mais alta que a Quinta do Conde. Será que a ribeira é que influencia estas inversões eminentes na vila? Digo isto porque aquela região a Sul não é assim tão alta


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2013 às 21:52)

Geiras disse:


> Estive a ver pormenorizadamente o suposto local a Sul de onde deverá vir o tal fluxo de ar frio durante a noite aqui para a vila, tendo me deslocado lá há uns dias. Reparei que corre uma ribeira (Ribeira de Coina) naquela zona e que não é muito mais alta que a Quinta do Conde. Será que a ribeira é que influencia estas inversões eminentes na vila? Digo isto porque aquela região a Sul não é assim tão alta



Essa tua zona é muito interessante, em principio acontece mesmo isso, o ar frio vai sendo canalizado pela a dita ribeira, até ser despejado na Quinta do Conde.
Não tenho duvidas que deverá ser isso que permite teres aí fortes inversões térmicas. Não tenho dados(precisos) altimetricos do vale que injecta ar frio para a Quinta do Conde, mas no google earth é bastante visível que a cota vai baixando lentamente do sector sul para norte,permitindo que o ar frio escorra nesse mesmo sentido.Percebo a questão, mas não é necessário que exista uma grande diferença entre os sectores do vale, imaginemos que em 1 km entre dois pontos, passas da cota 50 para 30 sentido sul norte, o ar frio tende a escorrer.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2013 às 21:54)

Rachie disse:


> Bem, eu já a pensar que tinha o sensor avariado
> O meu marca 7.6º, também mais 1.1º que ontem.
> Espero que ainda desça, gostava de ter uma mínima mais próxima de 0



Estamos relativamente perto um do outro, é normal que tenhamos temperaturas semelhantes. Alguma coisa é só consultar o Weather Wunderground, link da minha estação mais em baixo.

8,2ºC, mais 0,6ºC que ontem.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2013 às 22:01)

Tomar : 2.1º


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa tua zona é muito interessante, em principio acontece mesmo isso, o ar frio vai sendo canalizando pela a dita ribeira, até ser despejado na Quinta do Conde.
> Não tenho duvidas que deverá ser isso que permite teres aí fortes inversões térmicas. Não tenho dados(precisos) altimetricos do vale que injecta ar frio para a Quinta do Conde, mas no google earth é bastante visivel que a cota vai baixando lentamente do sector sul para norte,permitindo que o ar frio escorre nesse mesmo sentido.



A Sul da Quinta do Conde, a ribeira desloca-se de Oeste para Este. Chega ao extremo SE da vila e muda de direção (Sul para Norte). Quanto à altitude, no extremo SO da Quinta do Conde, a altitude é de cerca de 70m, o ar não deveria portanto, escorrer daí sendo o ponto mais alto da vila? Ou então tem mesmo a ver com a ribeira embora nunca tenha ponderado isso devido à largura insignificante da mesma...


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 22:05)

ipma às 21h 4º C  até agora mais frio que a noite anterior


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2013 às 22:13)

Geiras disse:


> A Sul da Quinta do Conde, a ribeira desloca-se de Oeste para Este. Chega ao extremo SE da vila e muda de direção (Sul para Norte). Quanto à altitude, no extremo SO da Quinta do Conde, a altitude é de cerca de 70m, o ar não deveria portanto, escorrer daí sendo o ponto mais alto da vila? Ou então tem mesmo a ver com a ribeira embora nunca tenha ponderado isso devido à largura insignificante da mesma...



Como calcularás não é fácil falar/concluir algo sem antes termos dados, em principio, acho que o tal pequeno vale vai influenciar muito a tua vila, acredito que muito do ar frio que chega á Quinta do Conde provenha de zonas bastantes frias(vales junto a Arrábida), podemos dizer que isto é mais complexo do que parece,pois o ar frio cruza-se/junta-se através da intersecção de outros pequenos vales com o vale principal,ate chegar aí. Aljezur é um bom exemplo disso, ou seja,o ar frio que la se acumula deve vir de dezenas de sítios,incluindo pequenos vales que terminam junto aquela enorme várzea.Tenta arranjar sensores, e distribui pelos vários sectores do vale,   isso irá ajudar te a perceber melhor esse fenómeno climático deveras interessante.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2013 às 22:17)

Sigo com *2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 22:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como calcularás não é fácil falar/concluir algo sem antes termos dados, em principio, acho que o tal pequeno vale vai influenciar muito a tua vila, acredito que muito do ar frio que chegue á Quinta do Conde provenha de zonas bastantes frias(vales junto a Arrábida), podemos dizer que isto é mais complexo do que parece,pois o ar frio cruza-se/junta-se através da intersecção de outros pequenos vales com o vale principal,ate chegar aí. Aljezur é um bom exemplo disso, ou seja,o ar frio que la se acumula deve vir de dezenas de sítios,incluindo pequenos vales que terminam junto aquela enorme várzea.Tenta arranjar sensores, e distribui pelos vários sectores do vale,   isso irá ajudar te a perceber melhor esse fenómeno climático deveras interessante.



A aquisição de vários sensores para esses eventuais testes é algo em que já ando efetivamente a pensar fazer, isto está de facto a suscitar-me bastante curiosidade e interesse eheh 
Mas pensei que o ar frio proveniente de vales mais próximos da Arrábida não surtissem efeito aqui, provavelmente é esse acumular de ar frio nos vales posteriores... 


Sigo já com 3,9ºC... vento do quadrante... Sul


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2013 às 22:23)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *14,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 7,1ºC, estáveis, e vento nulo. 56% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

Geiras disse:


> A aquisição de vários sensores para esses eventuais testes é algo em que já ando efetivamente a pensar fazer, isto está de facto a suscitar-me bastante curiosidade e interesse eheh
> Mas pensei que o ar frio proveniente de vales mais próximos da Arrábida não surtissem efeito aqui, provavelmente é esse acumular de ar frio nos vales posteriores...



Força nisso.
_________________________________

A noite começa a ficar fresca, *6,9ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2013 às 22:32)

De momento 7.4ºC, um grau acima em relação ao dia de ontem. 55% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2013 às 22:43)

Sigo com 8,3ºc está menos frio que ontem a mesma hora!


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 22:49)

Bom...e já vou com 3,0ºC, menos 0,8ºC que ontem à mesma hora.

Estou a prever uma mínima de -1,5ºC/-2ºC para aqui na próxima madrugada...


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi uma madrugada dolorosa,mas esta oportunidade não podia ser desperdiçada, pois nos próximos meses continuarei a estudar o mesmo vale. Obrigado.



Parabens pelo trabalho jonas_87  

Já que deste inicio a estes estudos, deixo aqui uma sugestão :
Porque não criar um tópico para falar do tema: Inversão termica ?




geiras disse:


> Post Original de Geiras
> A aquisição de vários sensores para esses eventuais testes é algo em que já ando efetivamente a pensar fazer, isto está de facto a suscitar-me bastante curiosidade e interesse eheh
> Mas pensei que o ar frio proveniente de vales mais próximos da Arrábida não surtissem efeito aqui, provavelmente é esse acumular de ar frio nos vales posteriores...



Geiras , o local onde vivo penso ter semelhanças do teu local, e pensando em realizar estudos, já tenho mais  sensores. Se só tens 1 sensor, pensa em teres 3 no total .Só com 2 nunca sabes qual está correcto 



Estremos de hoje:
Tmax : 14.9ºC
Tmin: -2.6ºC
Maior Dif. Termico do ano: 17.5ºC

De momento estão 1.2ºC. (ontem, á mesma hora estavam 1.2ºC ) 
pressao nos 1016hpa, vento nulo.
O simbolos de previsao da minha wmr200 mostram NEVE


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 23:40)

WHORTAS disse:


> Geiras , o local onde vivo penso ter semelhanças do teu local, e pensando em realizar estudos, já tenho mais  sensores. Se só tens 1 sensor, pensa em teres 3 no total .Só com 2 nunca sabes qual está correcto



Se eventualmente adquirir mais sensores, serão no mínimo mais 2 
___

Sigo com 2,3ºC.


----------



## Pisfip (26 Fev 2013 às 23:47)

Bom quadro de temperaturas registadas às 22horas pelas estações do IM. Vale a pena espreitar como isto está 

Deste lado, sigo com céu limpo e uns notáveis 2.5º. Vento nulo.


----------



## quim_mane (26 Fev 2013 às 23:53)

Faz falta uma webcam no Alto do Trevim na Lousã

E já agora uma estação metereológica também


----------



## Dinis93 (26 Fev 2013 às 23:56)

Pisfip disse:


> Bom quadro de temperaturas registadas às 22horas pelas estações do IM. Vale a pena espreitar como isto está
> 
> Deste lado, sigo com céu limpo e uns notáveis 2.5º. Vento nulo.



A nossa região é sempre tão fria à noite, tendo o mar do lado e a serra do outro. 
Por aqui, estavam *1,5ºC* no carro há uns momentos (a única maneira de ver a temperatura atualmente...)


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2013 às 23:57)

quim_mane disse:


> Faz falta uma webcam no Alto do Trevim na Lousã
> 
> E já agora uma estação metereológica também



Já não refiro isso, mas se os dados captados pelas estações das eólicas fossem dados ao público em geral, ficaríamos com uma rede de dados impressionante.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 23:59)

Inversão térmica por aqui, com vento nulo. Sigo com 2,2ºC. Azeitão mais a cima (~85m de altitude) vai com 4,4ºC.


----------



## quim_mane (27 Fev 2013 às 00:13)

Lousano disse:


> Já não refiro isso, mas se os dados captados pelas estações das eólicas fossem dados ao público em geral, ficaríamos com uma rede de dados impressionante.



Pois, não lhes custava nada

Tanto a malta das eólicas como as das comunicações têm lá equipamento mais do que suficiente para puderem captar e transmitir esses dados. Electricidade e antenas é coisa que não falta por lá

E vento e frio também não costuma faltar (já que este é um fórum meteo, é melhor falar nestas coisas )


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

5,0ºC / 12,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

WHORTAS disse:


> Parabens pelo trabalho jonas_87
> 
> Já que deste inicio a estes estudos, deixo aqui uma sugestão :
> Porque não criar um tópico para falar do tema: Inversão termica ?



Obrigado WHORTAS.
Nos últimos tempos(sensivelmente 1 ano) tenho feito bastante trabalho de campo, tanto no tal vale do Pisão(mais recente) como o vale da Mangancha, e denoto que isso tem m ajudado a compreender muito melhor este interessante fenómeno climático.
Há uns meses atrás, um membro do forum criou um tópico sobre inversões térmicas,mas neste caso, o tópico era, " Inversão Térmica- Como prever e quantificar" http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/inversao-termica-como-prever-quantificar-6903.html. 

________________

Temperatura subiu um pouco, sigo com 7,2ºC.Enfim, o vento a fazer das suas.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 00:36)

Sigo com 1,7ºC e vento nulo.
Humidade a 81% e pressão atmosférica de 1019hPa.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2013 às 00:53)

Ema peniche está assim


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 00:55)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Ema peniche está assim








Em cima, tens "Inserir Imagem" e é aí que introduzes o link 

Tem atenção que a temperatura que apresentas é a interior e não a exterior


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2013 às 00:59)

Os sensores estão na rua





Geiras disse:


> Em cima, tens "Inserir Imagem" e é aí que introduzes o link
> 
> Tem atenção que a temperatura que apresentas é a interior e não a exterior


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 01:00)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> Os sensores estão na rua



A consola também?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:02)

Os 5C , são a temperatura actual e exterior em atouguia da baleia
26 é a temperatura maxima mas no interior


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:04)

T.actual: *6,8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 01:04)

Nesse visor da Auriol vejo o seguinte

26,8ºC - Heat Index Interior
13,9ºC - Temperatura Interior
5ºC - Wind Chill (sensação térmica devida ao vento) que estando nulo, neste caso, é também a temperatura exterior. 
____

Sigo com 1,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:07)

ipm à 00h tinha 1.7º C


----------



## F_R (27 Fev 2013 às 01:09)

4,7ºC em Abrantes

Segundo o IPMA em Alvega já estavam -0,1ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:14)

A temperatura é a real
ela esta assim programada


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 01:41)

Retiro-me com 6,2ºC, embora já tenha tido *6,0ºC*.

60% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2013 às 01:50)

A minha estação acha que vai chover nas próximas 24h e eu acredito nela :-P

A temp aqui está nos 2ºC 

Esperemos que o evento se realiza hihi


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2013 às 01:56)

Não tenho a estação a enviar dados devido a problemas mas relato neste momento algum _calor_ por aqui com 8,5ºC e 40% HR. 

Por este andar a mínima deve ficar à volta dos 7ºC ou se calhar superior a isso


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2013 às 02:04)

Centro de Peniche. 

Visto num quintal, protegido de norte e de leste, a 50 cm do solo e sem luzes à volta, com dois termómetros (é o que tenho). Marcam ambos o mesmo!

6 graus.


----------



## F_R (27 Fev 2013 às 02:13)

3,3ºc


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Fev 2013 às 03:39)

Peniche: Temperaturas continuam a baixar 


http://http://penicheonline.blogspot.pt/2013/02/peniche-temperaturas-continuam-baixar.html


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 07:10)

Bom dia!

Por aqui um fiasco total em termos de mínima registada. 6,5 ºC 

Nem granizo deve aparecer por estas bandas, sendo que há hora que a precipitação aparecer será com temperaturas na ordem dos 12/13 ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Fev 2013 às 07:49)

Bom dia.

Manhã começa com 3.6ºC, duas décimas a mais em relação a ontem. 92% de humidade e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 08:07)

Por aqui já vou nos 8 graus...


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 08:16)

Mínima bem acima do esperado, 0,2ºC. 

Agora sigo com 2,1ºC.


----------



## F_R (27 Fev 2013 às 08:29)

Mínima -0,6ºC

Agora 1,3ºC

Bastante geada


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2013 às 08:32)

Por aqui ainda gelo nos telhados e a precipitação ainda a Oeste da Serra de Candeeiros


----------



## Rachie (27 Fev 2013 às 08:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estamos relativamente perto um do outro, é normal que tenhamos temperaturas semelhantes. Alguma coisa é só consultar o Weather Wunderground, link da minha estação mais em baixo.
> 
> 8,2ºC, mais 0,6ºC que ontem.



Sim, registamos temperaturas semelhantes.  Tenho comparado as minhas temperaturas com as outras duas estações da Amadora, mas talvez pela localização das mesmas as temperaturas costumam ser diferentes. 
Bem, eu moro numa colina num último andar virado a Norte e sem barreiras à frente, talvez por isso registe temperaturas mais baixas comparando com os "vizinhos" 

A mínima desta noite foi *5.5º*  Já passava dos 6º quando saí de casa 

EDIT: Havia nebulosidade a Oeste que se está a aproximar. Aqui por Benfica começa agora a ficar bastante nublado.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 08:50)

8,5 ºC. Céu com algumas núvens. Temperatura normal de um dia de Inverno.

Os 4 graus previstos pelo IPMA saíram totalmente ao lado (6,5 ºC aqui registados)...


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 08:56)

Boas

Mínima de *2,9ºC* mínima do ano 

A estação do IPMA de Setúbal teve 0,4ºC forte inversão esta noite!!

Agora sol e 9,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2013 às 08:58)

Geiras disse:


> Mínima bem acima do esperado, 0,2ºC.
> 
> Agora sigo com 2,1ºC.



Minima de hoje muito mais alta do que ontem, ficou-se pelos +4,2ºC, mais 3 graus do que ontem. Por agora já +8ºC


----------



## PDias (27 Fev 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

hoje saí por volta das 05.00H e estavam 6,3ºC, às 07.30H estavam 7,6ºC "só" mais 6,5ºC que ontem à mesma hora, não percebo sinceramente


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 09:08)

9,3 ºC. Céu nublado e com abertas


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 09:08)

A temperatura sobe bem já estou com 10,6ºC nem a máxima hoje é perto da máxima mais baixa do ano 

Se aqui chover fraco vai apenas chover com temperaturas de treta na ordem dos 12ºC 11ºC 10ºC se chover forte ai sim pode cair bastante... logo entre as 18h e as 00h é quando se vai dar uma boa descida de temperatura para valores da ordem dos 5/6ºC mas ai em principio já sem precipitação...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Esteve a chover, e parece que vem aí mais. 

Mínima de *4,4ºC* e actuais 8,5ºC, em subida, com 71% de humidade.

1012 hPa de pressão, e vento nulo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 09:21)

Céu nublado com alguns pingos dispersos.

10ºC


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 09:36)

A chegada das nuvens ainda antes do nascer do sol derreteu a geada (uma boa camada).
Agora 6º e céu pouco nublado, sem vento


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2013 às 09:37)

Precipita no Rossio, Lisboa.

Precipita, chuva. 

Temperatura a rondar os 10ºC.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 09:40)

Um aguaceiro fez a temperatura descer 0,5 ºC, para os 9,5 ºC


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 09:50)

Vista para Oeste:

Não deverá chover tão depressa.
Esperemos pela tarde


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2013 às 10:03)

Parece praga apenas a pouco mais de um kilometro vi que chovia porque vi um arco-iris , e aqui nada passa ao lado


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 11:04)

fraquinhos voces :P
aqui a minima foi de -2.5º C  com uma formação de geada engraçada :P
ipma às 9h tinha 0.3º C
neste momento está muito nublado
EDIT: para as 10h tinha 3.9º C  que esteve muito nublado :P


----------



## Adrix (27 Fev 2013 às 11:22)

GRANDE LISBOA:
Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
de muito nublado a partir da manhã.
Aguaceiros a partir do final da manhã, que poderão ser de granizo,
com *possibilidade de queda de neve na Serra de Sintra para o final
do dia*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
do quadrante norte a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


Existirá mesmo alguma possibilidade?!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 11:38)

Adrix disse:


> GRANDE LISBOA:
> Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
> de muito nublado a partir da manhã.
> Aguaceiros a partir do final da manhã, que poderão ser de granizo,
> ...



Se existir precipitação... até existe. Mas será muito difícil porque a confluência entre condições de humidade, temperatura e precipitação corretas será difícil acontecer por estas bandas (pelo que a cota deverá estar demasiado alta). Talvez uma ligeira agua-neve no topo...

Por agora céu pouco nublado e 11,8 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 11:38)

Adrix disse:


> Existirá mesmo alguma possibilidade?!



Se houver precipitação, e caso a componente oceânica não se expresse com muito vigor (humidade), existe possibilidade. No entanto, será mesmo no limite. Pessoalmente vou ficar atento ao radar durante a madrugada, e caso exista precipitação decente, irei deslocar-me até lá.

---

10,5ºC actuais, com 53% de humidade. Vento fraco, e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 11:42)

Mínima de 6,4ºC.

10,3ºC, bons cumulos a leste e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 12:00)

Estão 12,3ºC dia normaleco até agora...


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2013 às 12:01)

Tomar com 12.9º


----------



## telegram (27 Fev 2013 às 12:13)

E na serra da Lousã? Temos neve?


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2013 às 12:20)

Boa tarde.

O céu está a encobrir-se o vento ainda fraco de NW e a temperatura ainda em subida, com 7,6ºC actuais.

Tmin: -1,9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2013 às 12:21)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *-1,3ºC*, e formação de geada.

Agora, sigo com *8,6ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 12:26)

Há minutos :

Aguaceiro de água-neve, passando a neve.  Sem acumular nada.  Neste local a altitude é 300 m.

Bonito!


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 12:28)

Acabou de cair granizo em Setúbal durante uns 5 minutos foi granizo puro nem caia água era apenas granizo foi lindo de ver

Mesmo assim temperatura algo alta 10,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 12:32)

Alguma virga por aqui.


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2013 às 12:34)

nelson972 disse:


> Há minutos :
> 
> Aguaceiro de água-neve, passando a neve.  Sem acumular nada.  Neste local a altitude é 300 m.
> 
> Bonito!



Exactamente onde?
Povoação?


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

Alqueidão da Serra, 300m. Porto de Mós












Fotografias de uma amiga minha, Ana Raquel Vieira


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2013 às 12:44)

miguel disse:


> Acabou de cair granizo em Setúbal durante uns 5 minutos foi granizo puro nem caia água era apenas granizo foi lindo de ver
> 
> Mesmo assim temperatura algo alta 10,8ºC



Aqui não se passa nada   nem chuva, nem granizo, 
só o céu varia, ora céu pouco nublado ora céu muito nublado
 e uma temperatura de +12ºC. 

Já me animava se pelo menos visse granizo.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 12:45)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui não se passa nada   nem chuva, nem granizo,
> só o céu varia, ora céu pouco nublado ora céu muito nublado
> e uma temperatura de +12ºC.
> 
> Já me animava se pelo menos visse granizo.



E irás ver os aguaceiros vão se tornar mais frequentes e intensos para a tarde!!

10,8ºC


----------



## bluejay (27 Fev 2013 às 12:51)

Confirmo os aguaceiros de água-neve. Zona, Grutas de Santo António, Planalto de Santo António.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 12:54)

Simplesmente espectacular! 

10,9ºC e 50% de humidade.


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 12:55)

romeupaz disse:


> Exactamente onde?
> Povoação?



Alvados, na parte NE da povoação, 300m alt.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 12:56)

Boas

T.minima:* 5,1ºC*
_______________________

Sigo com *10,3ºC*,vento forte e algumas nuvens.


----------



## quim_mane (27 Fev 2013 às 13:34)

telegram disse:


> E na serra da Lousã? Temos neve?



Está para lá escuro, mas não sei de nada


----------



## telegram (27 Fev 2013 às 13:37)

Agora chove em Miranda. Há pouco houve granizo e chuva com gelo. Agora ouço trovejar.


----------



## hurricane (27 Fev 2013 às 13:37)

Confirmo a queda de neve ou água-neve na zona da Serra dos Candeeiros. Com sorte esta madrugada ainda cai na minha localidade la perto ahah


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 13:40)

Neste momento caiem alguns chuviscos, a temperatura desceu para os actuais *9,7ºC*


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 13:41)

Thomar disse:


> Minima de hoje muito mais alta do que ontem, ficou-se pelos +4,2ºC, mais 3 graus do que ontem. Por agora já +8ºC



Eu esperava que hoje a mínima fosse uns -1,5ºC/2ºC, batendo a mínima anual  de-0,8ºC, mas enfim...

Agora sigo com 12,1ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 13:41)

Acabaram de dizer no Telejornal da RTP1, com explicação via IPMA, que poderia nevar na Serra de Sintra ao final da tarde/noite de hoje.

A Noticia dizia: "vai nevar em Lisboa". Já estava a ficar em êxtase, pois parecia erroneamente dar a entender que ia nevar na cidade

Por aqui 13,2 ºC e Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 13:44)

Granizo em Alcabideche!

*9,1ºC*


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 13:44)

Vão caindo uns pingos, nada mais.   10º


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 13:53)

Que desilusão a máxima de hoje estão já 13,8ºC...


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 13:55)

miguel disse:


> Que desilusão a máxima de hoje estão já 13,8ºC...



Desilusão? 

Por aqui começa a descer devido à nebulosidade, 11,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

Caem uns pingos dispersos com *9,8ºC*.

Interessantíssimo avaliar as cortinas de precipitação sólida em altitude. Cada nuvem com a sua "saia".


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Interessantíssimo avaliar as cortinas de precipitação sólida em altitude. Cada nuvem com a sua "saia".



Sim, hoje está a ocorrer disto aos pontapés.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2013 às 14:06)

Ouvi agora um trovão e começou a chover fraco.

A temperatura actual é de *8,8ºC*, embora já tenha estado nos 9,4ºC.


----------



## zejorge (27 Fev 2013 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu encoberto, temperatura em descida 8,3º e há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco. A pressão está também com tendência para descer, estando actualmente nos 1012,6 hpa.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (27 Fev 2013 às 14:13)

Aqui por Pinhal Novo, nem chuva nem granizo nem neve, só algum vento.


----------



## Kaparoger (27 Fev 2013 às 14:13)

Por aqui começou a nevar neste preciso momento!!


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2013 às 14:17)

Kaparoger disse:


> Por aqui começou a nevar neste preciso momento!!


Está a nevar no Roxo, Coimbra? 

Se puderes tira umas fotos.


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 14:17)

Estou surpreendido, acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado em que continha pingos bem grandes e brancos com bocados de gelo (diria ate grandes flocos de gelo) não era o granizo habitual redondo e duro, este tinha forma irregular e era mais leve e frágil Será a chamada "Saraiva"? Por momentos ao caírem no corrimão e num carro preto estacionado via-se mesmo o gelo (eram pintas bem branquinhas) a tocar na superfície e derreter Deu para lavar a vista, foi muito giro

Aqui ficam as fotos possíveis:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 14:17)

Parece que tamos em Maio, que bichos  . Vou com 9,8C e vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 14:21)

Aparentemente depois de atravessar o norte do país, o pequeno centro de baixas pressões saiu para o atlântico onde vai reactivar os aguaceiros e talvez até criar uma pequena frente...


----------



## quim_mane (27 Fev 2013 às 14:22)

squidward disse:


> Estou surpreendido, acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado em que continha pingos bem grandes e brancos com bocados de gelo (diria ate grandes flocos de gelo) não era o granizo habitual redondo e duro, este tinha forma irregular e era mais leve e frágil Será a chamada "Saraiva"? Por momentos ao caírem no corrimão e num carro preto estacionado via-se mesmo o gelo (eram pintas bem branquinhas) a tocar na superfície e derreter Deu para lavar a vista, foi muito giro



Isso é sleet:

http://www.google.pt/search?q=sleet...8IJGThgf3tYD4CQ&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=663


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 14:23)

Parabéns aos que até agora foram contemplados com neve/água-neve/1% de água-neve. 

Por aqui, as tais cortinas de precipitação sólida em altitude:






Sigo com 10,3ºC e 52% de humidade, com 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 14:24)

quim_mane disse:


> Isso é sleet:
> 
> http://www.google.pt/search?q=sleet...8IJGThgf3tYD4CQ&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=663



É provável, tenho é a certeza que não era o granizo habitual

Edit: Esqueci-me de referir que na altura do "sleet" estavam 12ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Fev 2013 às 14:25)

Segundo informação neva em Figueiró dos Vinhos. Alguém pode confirmar esta info ?


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2013 às 14:25)

Tomar começou a cair, o meu primo relata sleet.

WebCam 2 MeteoTomar


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 14:27)

Sigo com 12,4ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2013 às 14:29)

Neste momento Tomar com 7.9º e com tendencia de queda.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Fev 2013 às 14:30)

Por Leiria começou a pingar e é chuva mesmo


----------



## Kaparoger (27 Fev 2013 às 14:33)

DaniFR disse:


> Está a nevar no Roxo, Coimbra?
> 
> Se puderes tira umas fotos.




Cairam farrapos bem grandes até mas só durou uns 3m


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

Céu a ficar Negro a NE e Trovoada


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

squidward disse:


> É provável, tenho é a certeza que não era o granizo habitual
> 
> Edit: Esqueci-me de referir que na altura do "sleet" estavam 12ºC



Tiveste água-neve/ sleet, estiveste a um passo de teres neve 

Isto promete ser um dia histórico


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

Por aqui vento moderado, céu pouco nublado e a temperatura a descer para os 12,7 ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (27 Fev 2013 às 14:37)

Já que sou fotografo, deixo aqui algumas fotos das nuvens que por aqui andam


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 14:37)

MSantos disse:


> Tiveste água-neve/ sleet, estiveste a um passo de teres neve
> 
> Isto promete ser um dia histórico



Fiquei muito surpreendido acredita, e até nem estamos na melhor altura do dia, o que fará mais logo....tu queres ver


----------



## Templariu (27 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

chove em Tomar


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Fev 2013 às 14:40)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Por Leiria começou a pingar e é chuva mesmo



aqui não chove .
Temperatura actual  nos 9.4ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2013 às 14:42)

Tomar : 6.7º

Promete


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 14:44)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Já que sou fotografo, deixo aqui algumas fotos das nuvens que por aqui andam



Boas fotos


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2013 às 14:50)

Kaparoger disse:


> Cairam farrapos bem grandes até mas só durou uns 3m


Infelizmente a maioria da precipitação está a passar a sul de Coimbra.

Aqui caiu apenas um aguaceiro fraco, que nem deu para molhar o chão. 

Temperatura actual: *7,9ºC*


----------



## Adrix (27 Fev 2013 às 14:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Se houver precipitação, e caso a componente oceânica não se expresse com muito vigor (humidade), existe possibilidade. No entanto, será mesmo no limite. Pessoalmente vou ficar atento ao radar durante a madrugada, e caso exista precipitação decente, irei deslocar-me até lá.
> 
> ---
> 
> 10,5ºC actuais, com 53% de humidade. Vento fraco, e 1012 hPa de pressão.



ehpah, então avisa  bora todos pah neve


----------



## Brites (27 Fev 2013 às 14:51)

Chuva gelada em Pombal, nota-se a existencia de flocos no meio da chuva e acumular momentaneamente em cima de carros...
E a temperatura caiu a pique...  
O que podemos esperar ainda para estes lados?


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 14:53)

Brites disse:


> Chuva gelada em Pombal, nota-se a existencia de flocos no meio da chuva e acumular momentaneamente em cima de carros...
> E a temperatura caiu a pique...
> O que podemos esperar ainda para estes lados?



exactamente o mesmo que se passou por aqui


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2013 às 14:54)

Aí pela região centro não estão com sol, junto á costa e aguaceiros e trovoadas na parte central da região centro ???


----------



## Templariu (27 Fev 2013 às 14:56)

Tomar há poucos instantes






[/IMG]


----------



## zejorge (27 Fev 2013 às 14:56)

Por aqui surgiu uma réstia de sol, e como consequência temperatura em subida,
actualmente 9,5º..


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 14:58)

Templariu disse:


> Tomar há poucos instantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bela foto


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2013 às 14:58)

Templariu disse:


> Tomar há poucos instantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2013 às 14:58)

Eu não acreditava quando me disseram, mas fui á rua e chove com bocados de gelo que se notam bem em roupa escura....com 9.7º á superficie


----------



## quim_mane (27 Fev 2013 às 15:04)

Aqui em Coimbra não se passa nada. Está sol


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 15:08)

Por aqui sol... sol e mais sol. 12,6 ºC


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2013 às 15:12)

Na serra a 500m perto de Minde.
Ela vem ai! 
Já Neva  :-D


----------



## bluejay (27 Fev 2013 às 15:29)

Também troveja  Thundersnow?


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 15:30)

Acabo de saber que está a nevar em Fátima

edit: Dizem-me agora que cai neve com alguma intensidade em Mira de Aire -  "flocos grandes".  E que os carros vêm cobertos de neve!   E que a serra está branca para os lados do planalto de Santo António.


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 15:32)

bluejay disse:


> Também troveja  Thundersnow?



Ouço trovejar, mas na direcção oposta .  Neve a E  e  a  NE  e trovoada  a W.  Aqui nem uma coisa nem outra


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 15:34)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue nos 9,6ºC e vento forte. 
Serra de Sintra no horizonte.


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Fev 2013 às 15:34)

Alguns trovões à pouco em Tomar.
Disseram-me que perto de Tomar, na zona dos Brasões caiu alguma neve.


----------



## bluejay (27 Fev 2013 às 15:38)

Já neva no Planalto de Santo António, a trovoada cessou.


----------



## Bastien (27 Fev 2013 às 15:44)

Meteorologia prevê neve na Grande Lisboa

Publicado hoje às 13:45

A meteorologista Cristina Simões não prevê que a precipitação seja forte na noite de quarta para quinta-feira, mas diz que a que ocorrer pode ser de neve na Serra de Sintra e Arrábida.
A meteorologia prevê que possa vir a nevar nas próximas horas em alguns locais da Grande Lisboa, como na Serra de Sintra e na Arrábida, uma vez que existe a possibilidade de neve em locais localizados a apenas 200 a 400 metros de altitude.
Em declarações à TSF, a meteorologista Cristina Simões explicou que não se prevê uma forte precipitação na noite de quarta para quinta-feira, no entanto, a que vier a ocorrer poderá ser de neve.
«Estamos com previsões para esta próxima noite de três a quatro graus de temperatura mínima na região de Setúbal e, mais acima, na serra, um pouco menos», acrescentou esta meterologista, que prevê alguma neve na madrugada.
Contudo, com a chegada da manhã de quinta-feira, a possibilidade de neve já só será em locais mais elevados, sendo que a tendência será também de deixar de chover, primeiro na região norte e depois progressivamente até à região sul.
«Ficaremos ainda com temperaturas baixas para os próximos dias, mas já sem precipitação e


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 15:47)

Sigo com *11.9ºC* e tive uma mínima de *3.7ºC*

Parece que vem algo de NW


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 15:56)

Está muito escuro a NW para os lados de Rio Maior.
Vem aí molho (será molho solido?)


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2013 às 15:59)

15:50	       5.9°C	        90%	0.1 km/h	NO	1012.9 hpa	0.2 mm	(2 mm/hr)
15:40	       5.7°C	        89%	3.4 km/h	N	1013.2 hpa	0.4 mm	(5 mm/hr)
15:30	       5.7°C	        88%	6.4 km/h	NNE	1013.3 hpa	0.8 mm	(7 mm/hr)
15:20	       5.8°C	        85%	11.5 km/h	NE	1013.4 hpa	0.8 mm	(6 mm/hr)
15:10	       6.3°C	        82%	17.6 km/h	ENE	1013.0 hpa	0.6 mm	(4 mm/hr)
15:00	       6.4°C	        81%	16.1 km/h	ENE	1012.7 hpa	0.2 mm	(2 mm/hr)
14:50	       6.6°C	        80%	12.9 km/h	E	1012.6 hpa	0.2 mm	(1 mm/hr)
14:40	       7.1°C	        78%	15.0 km/h	E	1012.6 hpa	0.0 mm	(1 mm/hr)
14:30	       8.1°C	        73%	12.5 km/h	E	1012.4 hpa	0.4 mm	(1 mm/hr)
14:20	       9.3°C	        69%	12.2 km/h	ENE	1012.2 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
14:10	       10.4°C	63%	11.0 km/h	ENE	1012.4 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)
14:00	       11.3°C	59%	4.9 km/h	E	1012.5 hpa	0.0 mm	(0 mm/hr)


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 16:08)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro que trouxe chuva moderada e granizo, que só durou prai 15 segundos  , na altura a temperatura do carro marcava 8º C


----------



## Pisfip (27 Fev 2013 às 16:13)

Boa tarde, boa tarde!! Bem há uma hora atrás, quando aquela escuridão apareceu, pensei: "o que vai sair daqui?" Então não é que começam a cair pingos muito desfazidos, grandes e sem formas definidas.. esbranquiçadas num céu que do negro se fez branco.. Bastou soprar uma arajem e logo tudo passou a mera chuva e gelo. 
Actualmente uns incriveis 6º. A temp. tem vindo a descer bastante. Prenúncios mais optimistas do que previa.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 16:14)

Sinceramente não estou a ver o tempo piorar por estas bandas. Céu Pouco nublado e 11,6 ºC


----------



## zejorge (27 Fev 2013 às 16:17)

Chove com alguma intensidade. A temperatura está neste momento nos 6,9º, mas neve ....nem vê-la.


----------



## Pisfip (27 Fev 2013 às 16:27)

Vou partir rumo à serra de Aire na esperança de algo.  Até logo


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2013 às 16:31)

O site do IPMA é muito bom, nas alturas que mais faz falta apaga-se.
Se só funciona quando faz bom tempo perde toda a eficácia e importância da sua existência.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

Acabou de cair aqui um aguaceiro fraco de granizo/sleet, assim que chegava ao chão derretia logo, a temperatura está muito alta, 9,2ºC.

Céu bastante escuro a NW de Coimbra.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 16:41)

Tarde de bastante sol, algumas nuvens dispersas e nada de chuva 

Sigo com 11,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 16:53)

Ela cai em altitude, as não chega ao solo .


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 16:56)

Tarde de fiasco autentico a começar na máxima muito elevada para o que estava previsto *13,8ºC*

Dia salvo pelo aguaceiro de granizo a meio da manha... a ver o que reserva a noite em termos de aguaceiros mas não espero grande coisa, a curiosidade está apenas em ver se a temperatura desce aos 4ºC ou 5ºC com aguaceiros... 

Agora estão 12,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:00)

T.actual: *9,5ºC*


----------



## overcast (27 Fev 2013 às 17:10)

Céu pouco nublado, umas rajadas fracas/moderadas..

Temperatura: 9,6ºC


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 17:16)

A Celula acabou por passar a W daqui


----------



## kelinha (27 Fev 2013 às 17:19)

DaniFR disse:


> Acabou de cair aqui um aguaceiro fraco de granizo/sleet, assim que chegava ao chão derretia logo, a temperatura está muito alta, 9,2ºC.
> 
> Céu bastante escuro a NW de Coimbra.



Sério? Em que zona de Coimbra? Não dei por nada, nadinha!


----------



## hurricane (27 Fev 2013 às 17:25)

Acabei de saber que nevou a 4 km da minha localidade que está a uns 300 metros e muito perto do mar. Pegou logo no chão. Invrícel.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (27 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

Vergonhosamente o site do IPMA esta online só em versão simplificada sem a possibilidade de se ver a imagem de radar ou satélite, alguém me pode indicar outro site onde se possa pelo menos visualizar a imagem de satélite?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 17:29)

Sinceramente não espero mais nada deste evento. Estão 10,9 ºC. Não chove uma gota desde as 11 horas sensivelmente  e não espero que venha a chover mais. São notórias as células que passam aqui ao lado. Venha o próximo evento


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2013 às 17:29)

Estão a chegar aqui os "restos" de algumas células que deram animação mais para o Interior. Já nem uns chuviscos deve dar.


----------



## overcast (27 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Vergonhosamente o site do IPMA esta online só em versão simplificada sem a possibilidade de se ver a imagem de radar ou satélite, alguém me pode indicar outro site onde se possa pelo menos visualizar a imagem de satélite?



http://tempoemcorroios.com/tempo-em-corroios/inicio

No fim da página Sat(VS)


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:35)

Boas

Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 10.9ºC
Humidade Relativa: 50%


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2013 às 17:37)

ainda gostava de saber como e possivel ter nevado em leiria! :S
temperaturas de 5ºc na generalidade em barreira de agua que e um dos sitios mais altos do distrito estavam 3 ºc com chuva...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ainda gostava de saber como e possivel ter nevado em leiria! :S



Em leiria não nevou, ate esta sol neste momomento, no distrito e sobretudo zona de figueiro castanheira, porto de mos mira d'aire é bem provalvel


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 17:39)

11,1ºC a temperatura até mal desce enfim que grande barrete  ta igual ou ate mais quente que nos últimos dias

Venha segunda e um evento de chuva vento e trovoadas bem mais interessante que esta porcaria de tempo...


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2013 às 17:41)

Bom, acabou-se. Nem uma pinga hoje.
Está a passar a Norte um aguaceiro, que deve seguir para Sudoeste.


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2013 às 17:46)

Na minha incursão à serra perto de Minde, reparem no susto que apanhei...
Desculpem o pequeno palavrão... 

Ainda nevou mas rapidamente passou a Água-Neve

Ver em HD

Imagens:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 17:46)

miguel disse:


> Venha segunda e um evento de chuva vento e trovoadas bem mais interessante que esta porcaria de tempo...



Nem mais! A temperatura está agora em descida. 9,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Fev 2013 às 17:50)

Bom vídeo raomeupaz, e que valente trovão!


----------



## Dinis93 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

Entre Porto de Mós e Arrimal apanhei várias vezes chuva com bocadinhos de gelo e/ou neve, assim pouco definidos, por volta das 16:00h e para a frente.

A temperatura mais baixa foi de *1,5ºC* em Casal Valventos _(ou Vale de Ventos, ou Val de Ventos, nunca sei como se chamam, as pessoas dão todos os nomes!)_, que fica mais ou menos a 400-450m de altitude, na Serra dos Candeeiros.
Infelizmente, aí a precipitação era muito pouquinha e quase nem se notava, mas era toda em gelo e pedacinhos pequenos de gelo ou neve.

Mais espantosamente, contaram-me que na Nazaré e arredores também houve alguns pequenos momentos de algumas coisinhas "brancas" misturadas com a chuva, por volta da mesma hora quando choveu em quase todo o lado nesta região.

Foi uma boa surpresa.  agora está bastante frio... 5ºC em pleno dia é MUITO raro por aqui...


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 17:56)

Até dá vontade de rir a temperatura a subir a esta hora 11,4ºC


----------



## Dinis93 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

Excelente vídeo mesmo, Romeupaz!
Toda a zona das duas serras (Aire e Candeeiros) teve bastante "sorte" e pôde ver bocadinhos com gelo e água-neve.

Quando ia no IC2 vi alguns carros com bastante acumulação nos capôs dos carros... quem me dera saber de onde vieram!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 17:58)

Bicharoco bonito


----------



## subaneve300 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:02)

nevou na lousã?


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2013 às 18:04)

kelinha disse:


> Sério? Em que zona de Coimbra? Não dei por nada, nadinha!


Zona Oeste de Coimbra, para os lados do Hospital dos Covões. Foi um aguaceiro fraco mas ouvia-se bem o som do granizo a cair, tinha um formato irregular, que mais pareciam pequenos pedaços de gelo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2013 às 18:04)

Há chances de ocorrer precipitação amanhã pelas 7-8 horas da manhã na zona da serra de aire??  
Pois, pela água-neve que assisti hoje a cair na mesma zona com 5ºC, o mais provável é que com 2ºC neve com alguma acumulação, isto se existir precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

O vento enfraqueceu bastante, sigo com *8,0ºC*.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Fev 2013 às 18:19)

Desta vez eu não vi nada, mas tenho gente que me disse que hoje voltou a a cair aguaneve aqui pela Figueira, com uma temperatura de 3ºC/4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 18:22)

Sigo com 10,1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

A1 na zona de Fátima:






Foto colocada noutro fórum via facebook


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 18:29)

DaniFR disse:


> A1 na zona de Fátima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nevou mesmo a sério por essas bandas


----------



## Pinhalnovo (27 Fev 2013 às 18:31)

Já aqui por Pinhal Novo nem vestígios de neve ou chuva.....
Neste momento olhando para oeste é este o cenário


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2013 às 18:31)

Ontem com mínima de 5,1 ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de 5,9 ºC.

Manhãs bastante frescas e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 18:31)

Incrível. Uma nuvem bem grande e bem escura passou por aqui e apenas pingou durante uns 30 segundos. São mesmo os restos do espectáculo de Bragança  A temperatura está agora em 9,0 ºC.
Neve na Serra de Sintra? Só em sonhos


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2013 às 18:32)

Excelente! quem me dera poder tirar fotos dessas ao IC32  por aqui desce rápido agora *9.6º*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2013 às 18:32)

De momento com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Já chuviscou um pouco.

Temperatura a descer lentamente, estando agora nos 9,3 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:35)

Vai arrefecendo bem, sigo com *7,6ºC*.


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2013 às 18:38)

Será assim tão impossivel nevar na Serra de Sintra ou Arrabida durante a noite se houver precipitação? Não creio.. a humidade até está aceitável 65% e a temperatura desce vertiginosamente, agora 9,2º


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:39)

acho melhor é dar um salto a fátima  aproveito e faço umas rezas para ver se tenho alguma surpresa cá na minha terra 
neste momento parece vir um escuro do lado norte a descer para sul que tem de passar por cima de mim, abocado tavam 8º C agora não sei, mas está menos porque está muito frio lá fora 

PS: bons registo da zona de fátima


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2013 às 18:40)

Digo-vos de experiência aqui da Islândia, que com +4ºC e humidade relativamente baixa (como hoje aí em Portugal deivo ao vento de leste), pode nevar muito mais facilmente do que com ar húmido do Atlântico e temperaturas de +2ºC.

E digo-vos igualmente que com um regime de convexão, como o que estão a ter, a queda de neve ainda é mais errática, dado que um aguaceiro pode ser de chuva mas rapidamente passar a neve, ou ser um aguaceiro de chuva, seguido de outro de neve forte. Mas o mais comum, em vez da chuva ou neve, é mesmo granizo, por vezes mesmo com temperaturas abaixo dos zero. Tudo depende de cada nuvem, e cada nuvem (aguaceiro) é diferente da próxima.

Estes episódios aqui costumam depositar boas camadonas e por vezes ocorrendo com temperaturas de +5ºC. Portanto tenham esperança aí. Eu acredito que com o cair da noite, muitas cotas baixas vão ver neve, ainda que por breves momentos.

Ventos de leste ou nordeste trazendo humidade do interior, embora raros, são muito mais favoráveis a neve a cotas baixas do que as mais frequentes entradas de noroeste ou norte.


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2013 às 18:44)

david pelo movimento do radar o centro da depressão está algures por essas bandas  gostava de ver essas células na zona de Abrantes talvez mais a norte a ganharem força e virem aqui pra Grande Lisboa  Faz hoje 3 anos que passou a Xynthia lembram-se?


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 18:44)

dASk disse:


> Será assim tão impossivel nevar na Serra de Sintra ou Arrabida durante a noite se houver precipitação? Não creio.. a humidade até está aceitável 65% e a temperatura desce vertiginosamente, agora 9,2º



O problema é que não deverá sequer ocorrer precipitação 

Sigo com 9,3ºC, 61%HR vento de Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

Algumas fotos da tarde de hoje:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

dASk disse:


> Será assim tão impossível nevar na Serra de Sintra ou Arrabida durante a noite se houver precipitação? Não creio.. a humidade até está aceitável 65% e a temperatura desce vertiginosamente, agora 9,2º



O problema será mesmo com a precipitação. Vai se muito escassa ou inexistente. É uma lotaria... 
Se houver precipitação... talvez um farrapito ou outro misturado com água.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 18:48)

Máxima de *11,1ºC*, nesta tarde soalheira.

De momento sigo com *7,9ºC* (valha-nos a descida) e vento fraco/nulo, do quadrante Norte.

58% de humidade e 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gongas (27 Fev 2013 às 18:49)

Raios partam a cidade de Coimbra, sempre tudo ao lado, rodeada de serras e teve um dia em que teve quase sempre sol...


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:50)

dASk não anda muito longe não, mas penso que ainda não está bem na minha zona




o que achas?


duarte sousa essa mancha branca que circundaste é o que?  é que hoje já vi essas manchas nos aguaceiros que passaram umas 2 ou 3 vezes


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

Leiria segue com 5.7ºC logo dou um pulo às serras!


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 19:03)

Extremos de hoje na Quinta do Conde

Temp. máxima: *12,7ºC* (às 13h30)
Temp. mínima: *0,2ºC* (às 06h19)
Rajada de vento máxima: *32km/h* (às 14h41)


----------



## mortagua (27 Fev 2013 às 19:04)

Boas, hoje nevou embora que por pouco tempo em Pombal e arredores, sem acumulação... mais logo postarei um pequeno vídeo.

Por agora sigo com 2.3ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

Boa tarde.
tmaxima: 11.6ºC
tminima: -1.0ºC

Ás 16.30 fiz a viagem de Ourem para Leiria passando por Fátima e já não apanhei  a neve. Nem no chão  

Temperatura actual nos 4.2ºC, Hr 82%, pressão nos 1011hpa.


----------



## Rachie (27 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

Desde que cheguei a casa há uma hora a temperatura já baixou 1.5º.
Sigo com *6.5º*  É hoje 

Máxima de *13.3º*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 19:15)

Começa a ficar frio, *6,8ºC*.
Vou deslocar-me ao vale do Pisão,deve estar agreste naquele buraco.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 19:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vou deslocar-me ao vale do Pisão,deve estar agreste naquele buraco.



Boa sorte 

Sigo com 8,1ºC


----------



## overcast (27 Fev 2013 às 19:18)

Sigo com 7,2 ºC. Em relação aos valores de Alcabideche estou a perder terreno


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 19:18)

Desce a bom ritmo sigo com 8,2ºC e vento fraco de NE a humidade é de 66%


----------



## Pisfip (27 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

Boa noite, estou por Fátima. Nada de neve, aguaceiros fracos esporádicos, mas nem sinal dela. Passei por toda a serra de aire e nada de neve em Porto de Mos, Alvados, Minde, Santo Antonio.. Nada de nada. Por figueiró dos Vinhos encontro ainda algo??


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

Sigo com *7.3ºC* e 58% de humidade


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

no carro regista 6º C e aproxima-se muitas nuvens do lado norte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2013 às 19:21)

se fosse janeiro...


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

Assim, talvez acredite em neve em Sintra.


----------



## kelinha (27 Fev 2013 às 19:26)

mortagua disse:


> Boas, hoje nevou embora que por pouco tempo em Pombal e arredores, sem acumulação... mais logo postarei um pequeno vídeo.
> 
> Por agora sigo com 2.3ºC



Estou mesmo curiosa de ver esse vídeo... Porque pelos relatos que ouvi, tratava-se de chuva com flocos à mistura, e não estaria temperatura para nevar mesmo...


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2013 às 19:29)

Alguem sabe se ja nevou no trevim - serra da lousã? Tendo ouvido relatos de neve aqui em Coimbra (Roxo) entao lá em cima a 1204 mt deve ter nevado de certeza.


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Fev 2013 às 19:35)

Geiras disse:


> Assim, talvez acredite em neve em Sintra.


Isso é que era!
Amanhã à tarde vou para lá pedalar. Espero não ficar atascado na neve...
Mais a sério: vou ficar atento. Estou no sitio onde a serra começa a elevar-se. A altitude é que é pouca, 220 metros, mas nunca se sabe...


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2013 às 19:43)

Zapiao disse:


> Alguem sabe se ja nevou no trevim - serra da lousã? Tendo ouvido relatos de neve aqui em Coimbra (Roxo) entao lá em cima a 1204 mt deve ter nevado de certeza.



De certeza que nevou, mas como a precipitação foi muito fraca...


Cá por baixo 5,7ºC, depois de terem caído uns pingos.

Tmax: 9,3ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Fev 2013 às 19:45)

Pinheiro de LOURES

5,4ºC a descer afincadamente na última hora.

O vento está fraco mas rodou... dia soprou de NW agora de NE.

eh, eh, eh....


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Fev 2013 às 19:47)

temperatura actual 3.4°c


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2013 às 19:47)

Lousano disse:


> De certeza que nevou, mas como a precipitação foi muito fraca...



Esta noite e amanha deve cair mais, nao?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 19:47)

Máxima aqui foi de 11,3ºC, dia foi caracterizado por imensas células que agora dissiparam.

Mas vamos lá ver se ainda há surpresas hoje .


----------



## cornudo (27 Fev 2013 às 19:48)

Eu penso que este evento seja infelizmente muito diferente de 2006 pois a temperatura á superfície é muito superior . Pelo menos para a zona de santarem e arredores acho impossível nevar pois a temperatura mínima anda pelos 4 ou5 graus


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 19:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vou deslocar-me ao vale do Pisão,deve estar agreste naquele buraco.



Também já estive em dúvida sobre se hei-de subir ao monte ou descer ao vale. 

*6,9ºC* actuais, estáveis, com 7,9 km/h de NE (45º) e 1011 hPa de pressão.

59% de humidade.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2013 às 19:54)

cornudo disse:


> Eu penso que este evento seja infelizmente muito diferente de 2006 pois a temperatura á superfície é muito superior . Pelo menos para a zona de santarem e arredores acho impossível nevar pois a temperatura mínima anda pelos 4 ou5 graus



Nos arredores de Lisboa, em 2007, nevou com 4 graus e ainda hoje na serra de aire caiu bastante agua neve com 5ºC.
Não desesperemos 

Pelas imagens de radar ve-se uma boa célula a leste a dirigir-se para esta zona, será???
Só espero que não se desvie para sul 
5ºC no momento  e em Fátima 4ºC


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2013 às 19:54)

Zapiao disse:


> Esta noite e amanha deve cair mais, nao?



Pela imagem radar, existem hipóteses da chuva cá chegar esta noite.

Veremos.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2013 às 20:11)

Boa Noite. Ramada, Odivelas. 5.2 °C ... Ainda são 20h, É bom sinal
A descer Ligeiramente


----------



## cornudo (27 Fev 2013 às 20:14)

Bem ligou agora o meu primo para mim e disse que está no cimo da serra de montejunto e está a chover com alguns flocos de neve!será possível!


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 20:15)

cornudo disse:


> Bem ligou agora o meu primo para mim e disse que está no cimo da serra de montejunto e está a chover com alguns flocos de neve!será possível!



sim é bem provável


----------



## Rachie (27 Fev 2013 às 20:18)

Geiras disse:


> Assim, talvez acredite em neve em Sintra.



ahahahha Comecei a imaginar as nuvens a seguir a tua seta em direcção a Sintra e lembrei-me dos episódios do fumo negro do LOST


----------



## cornudo (27 Fev 2013 às 20:20)

squidward disse:


> sim é bem provável



A caminho da serra de montejunto de santarem com câmeras em punho!espero ter sorte pois levo o iPad e de imediato coloco aqui imagens!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

*Nevou em Ourém, Fátima e Leiria*

A massa de ar frio que está a atingir Portugal e que colocou três distritos em aviso laranja e outros oito em aviso amarelo provocou hoje a queda de neve no concelho de Ourém e no distrito de Leiria.
Em Ourém, a queda de neve durou cerca de cinco minutos, segundo fonte dos bombeiros voluntários, que sublinhou o facto de não existirem quaisquer incidentes apesar do agravamento das condições atmosféricas. Em Fátima, também nevou durante a tarde, mas o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém informou que no concelho não há qualquer registo de ocorrências devido ao mau tempo. Em Porto de Mós, Pombal e em Figueiró dos Vinhos (distrito de Leiria), há também registo da queda de neve, mas o CDOS de Leiria informou que também nestes concelhos não há a registar qualquer ocorrência.

Diário Digital


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 20:25)

DaniFR disse:


> A1 na zona de Fátima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mistificação!  

Essa foto deve ser de 2006.
Hoje estive em Fátima as 17 horas e não havia vestígios de neve.
Neve que caiu, sim, das 15:20 às 15:35  SEM acumular.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 20:36)

Tou a 0,3ºC da mínima, levo 6,6ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2013 às 20:37)

Respondam-me por favor 

Há possibilidade de estas células rodeadas pela linha vermelha passarem pela zona marcada a azul rodeada por uma linha preta (Leiria)


----------



## N_Fig (27 Fev 2013 às 20:41)

cornudo disse:


> Eu penso que este evento seja infelizmente muito diferente de 2006 pois a temperatura á superfície é muito superior . Pelo menos para a zona de santarem e arredores acho impossível nevar pois a temperatura mínima anda pelos 4 ou5 graus



Eu já vi aguaneve com 6ºC/7ºC há umas semanas, e hoje já houve gente que me disse que viu aguaneve outra vez com temperaturas um pouquito mais baixas, há voltas dos 4ºC. É claro que acumulações com estas temperaturas é impossível...
Por aqui dia de alguns aguaceiros, eu vi algum granizo de manhã, disseram-me que viram aguaneve, temperatura durante a tarde a não subir dos 7ºC/8ºC, nada mau o dia!


----------



## overcast (27 Fev 2013 às 20:46)

Sigo com 6,6ºC..Já esteve 6,2ºC tem subido muito ligeiramente na última meia hora.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

Sigo com 6,1ºC embora já tenha tido 6,0ºC. Entra alguma nebulosidade de NE.

Vento moderado do quadrante Este.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 20:54)

Sigo com 6,5ºC e 73%HR. Vento a 14.8km/h de Norte.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 20:56)

Sigo com 6,7ºC, 78%Hr o vento é quase nulo

Possibilidade de chuva nas próximas horas por estas bandas


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2013 às 20:58)

Vai descendo bem a temperatura.

4,1ºC

88%Hr


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 21:00)

apenas e só chuvinha. 

Sigo com *6.7ºC*


----------



## Defender (27 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

Lousano disse:


> Vai descendo bem a temperatura.
> 
> 4,1ºC
> 
> 88%Hr



No radar do IPMA parece que a precipitação está do lado oeste da Serra... tem de passar para este lado


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2013 às 21:11)

Sigo com *5,3ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *10ºC*
Mínima: *-1,3ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Fev 2013 às 21:16)

Sigo com* 3.1ºC*, ceu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2013 às 21:18)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Respondam-me por favor
> 
> Há possibilidade de estas células rodeadas pela linha vermelha passarem pela zona marcada a azul rodeada por uma linha preta (Leiria)



Não acredito que não haja ninguém capaz de me responder


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Fev 2013 às 21:22)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não acredito que não haja ninguém capaz de me responder



Para ser honesto acredito que possa nevar em Leiria (zona de) mas não me parece que seja pelas nuvens nesse circulo, acredito que a freente rodee toque a tua zona. Agora se vai cair em neve... não se pode garantir


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Fev 2013 às 21:23)

Chuva miudinha, fria mas não muito fria. A seguir é que deve vir mais frio.

a temperatura subiu de 4,8 para 5,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 21:36)

Nova mínima, tou com 6,3ºC, belo tempo .


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2013 às 21:37)

Chuva fraca. 6,4ºC 

EDIT 21H48: Chuva moderada, com algum granizo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 21:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Também já estive em dúvida sobre se hei-de subir ao monte ou descer ao vale.
> 
> *6,9ºC* actuais, estáveis, com 7,9 km/h de NE (45º) e 1011 hPa de pressão.
> 
> 59% de humidade.



Mesmo! Isto hoje está interessante.
Muito frio acumulado no vale do Pisão,às 21horas estavam *1,1ºC* ,já havia bastante geada.
_____

Neste momento,já em Alcabideche, sigo com *5,5ºC*,vai-se aproximando alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## iceworld (27 Fev 2013 às 22:07)

Gongas disse:


> Raios partam a cidade de Coimbra, sempre tudo ao lado, rodeada de serras e teve um dia em que teve quase sempre sol...



Só para te dizer que somos dois a partilhar o mesmo pensamento.
Sempre tudo ao lado, em todos os eventos dos últimos sei lá quantos anos...
É assim...


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 22:07)

4º C  e está céu muito nublado, mas chuva não cai nada, alguem sabe se aqui na minha região pode cair uns pingos esta noite?


----------



## F_R (27 Fev 2013 às 22:08)

Bem esta tarde não tive por cá, pois andei pelo Alentejo e qual não é o meu espanto quando me dizem que por volta das 15 me dizem que tava a nevar por aqui. Parece que foi de pouca dura, 5-15 minutos, mas como foi no inicio deste episodio ainda pegou no chão


----------



## F_R (27 Fev 2013 às 22:11)

Agora 5,5ºC

Por volta das 19.30 tavam 4,7ºC

16,4mm acumulados


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

Lousano disse:


> Vai descendo bem a temperatura.
> 
> 4,1ºC
> 
> 88%Hr



É favor nao dormir hoje e reportar aqui quando começar a nevar


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2013 às 22:31)

5,8ºC, a ver se desce mais .

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2013 às 22:32)

Vejo pela webcam de Manteigas que está a chover lá acima de 700m.. não deveria já ser neve a estas horas!? Eu acho que não ficava acordado mas espero que me engane


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 22:36)

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se encoberto, curioso que a temperatura não disparou, segue nos *5,6ºC*.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Fev 2013 às 22:38)

iceworld disse:


> Só para te dizer que somos dois a partilhar o mesmo pensamento.
> Sempre tudo ao lado, em todos os eventos dos últimos sei lá quantos anos...
> É assim...



Somos 3 a partilhar o mesmo pensamento, estive mesmo para mudar de cidade quando em 2006 nevou na Fig Foz e aqui népias


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 22:50)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, acompanhado de dispersas gotas em estado sólido (granizo),que ao entrar em contacto com a superfície, entravam em fase de fusão instantânea.

Sigo com 6,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 22:59)

Aqui acabou por não chover nada!! estão agora 5,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:05)

A temperatura subiu um pouco, sigo com *6,2ºC*.
Céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

Geiras disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, acompanhado de dispersas gotas em estado sólido (granizo),que ao entrar em contacto com a superfície, entravam em fase de fusão instantânea.
> 
> Sigo com 6,1ºC.



Se entrava em fusão instantânea não deveria ser granizo, provavelmente tiveste mesmo restos de neve bastante fundida aí pela zona então.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

rozzo disse:


> Se entrava em fusão instantânea não deveria ser granizo, provavelmente tiveste mesmo restos de neve bastante fundida aí pela zona então.



Eu não ponderei isso por considerar algo impossível por aqui, daí ter falado em granizo mas apenas dei conta de umas 3 ou 4 gotas


----------



## rfll (27 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

Boa noite. Nao percebo nada de meteorologia. Mas gostava de partilhar que estou neste momento na serra de sintra junto ao palacio e no carro marca 3.5º. E ao passar no alto de monsanto em lisboa estavam 4.5º. Sera que teremos alguma surpresa? Ou não é sufeciente...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:13)

rfll disse:


> Boa noite. Nao percebo nada de meteorologia. Mas gostava de partilhar que estou neste momento na serra de sintra junto ao palacio e no carro marca 3.5º. E ao passar no alto de monsanto em lisboa estavam 4.5º. Sera que teremos alguma surpresa? Ou não é sufeciente...



Junto ao Palacio da Pena?


----------



## overcast (27 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

rfll disse:


> Boa noite. Nao percebo nada de meteorologia. Mas gostava de partilhar que estou neste momento na serra de sintra junto ao palacio e no carro marca 3.5º. E ao passar no alto de monsanto em lisboa estavam 4.5º. Sera que teremos alguma surpresa? Ou não é sufeciente...



Seria possível se houvesse precipitação, coisa que sinceramente está difícil neste momento. De qualquer das formas nunca daria para acumular neve. 
A propósito da temperatura, esta tem subido ligeiramente estando agora 6,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 23:16)

Nuvens a entrar em força e temperatura a subir lentamente

5,9ºC agora


----------



## Pinhalnovo (27 Fev 2013 às 23:17)

Eu que pouco entendo de meteorologia, apesar de bastante curioso sobre a matéria, já não acredito que seja desta que vou voltar a ver neve aqui em Pinhal Novo. Pela imagem de radar as células dissipam-se ao chegar perto costa....Posso estar errado mas é essa a ideia com que fico.


----------



## peteluis (27 Fev 2013 às 23:17)

Picanceira/Mafra, 5C. sem vento.


----------



## rfll (27 Fev 2013 às 23:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Junto ao Palacio da Pena?



Sim junto ao Palacio da Pena.


----------



## seqmad (27 Fev 2013 às 23:19)

Por aqui 7,0º, alguma chuva por volta das 22h. Pelo radar, e passada aquela zona de chuva (que deveria ter vindo daqui a umas horas...) não se vislumbra mais nenhuma possibilidade de chuva para a noite, ou acham que ainda poderá haver algum aguaceiro isolado pela noite dentro? Ainda dava um pulo à Arrábida, mas as probabilidades parecem-me quase nulas...


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

rfll disse:


> Sim junto ao Palacio da Pena.



Em tom de brincadeira, digo-te para pegares na mantinha e dormir uma soneca com o despertador para as 3/4h da manhã. 

Mais a sério, parece-me que frio suficiente para qualquer coisa até há por acaso. Mas nas próximas horas não parece haver potencial para precipitação, e a haver sempre muito fraca. Pelos modelos, a madrugada terá algumas chances mais de alguma precipitação fraca, difícil, mas quem sabe....


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

seqmad disse:


> Por aqui 7,0º, alguma chuva por volta das 22h. Pelo radar, e passada aquela zona de chuva (que deveria ter vindo daqui a umas horas...) não se vislumbra mais nenhuma possibilidade de chuva para a noite, ou acham que ainda poderá haver algum aguaceiro isolado pela noite dentro? Ainda dava um pulo à Arrábida, mas as probabilidades parecem-me quase nulas...



A possibilidade de ocorrer algum aguaceiro durante a madrugada ainda existe mas creio que, se nevar alguma coisa de jeito seria no topo da Serra e ainda assim, teria de haver muita paciência para que algum aguaceiro por lá passasse... 

Sigo com 5,8ºC e vento de Norte.


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

Acho que não vale a pena já fui lá (arrábida) em 2011 com melhores condições e nada.. :P até porque não deverá chover mais por agora...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:32)

overcast disse:


> A propósito da temperatura, esta tem subido ligeiramente estando agora 6,9ºC.



Por aqui também aconteceu o mesmo, entretanto, o céu limpou um pouco, sigo com *6,0ºC*.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2013 às 23:44)

Bastou a palha levantar um pouco e já está em lenta descida 5,7ºC


----------



## subaneve300 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:46)

deve ter nevado imenso na lousã só pode e em figueiró dos vinhos e em castanheira de pêra como ficou a neve?


----------



## Pinhalnovo (27 Fev 2013 às 23:47)

Em Pinhal Novo, olhando para Oeste é este o céu...

Acho que mais vale ir dormir.......


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 23:52)

Dados actuais:

5,8ºC
84%HR
13.3km/h de N
1013.5hPa


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2013 às 23:53)

por aqui igualmente, 5,8º!


----------



## Rachie (27 Fev 2013 às 23:58)

A mínima acabou por ser 4.8º, mas voltou a subir   

Despeço-me com 6.1º e sem neve


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Fev 2013 às 00:01)

Boas.
por aqui sigo com 1.3 ºC, 1012hpa, hr nos 91%


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2013 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

5,6ºC / 11,1ºC.


----------



## Pisfip (28 Fev 2013 às 00:04)

De volta a casa, 1.6º céu limpo. 
Será possivel alguma precipitação ainda para a zona de leiria com o decorrer da madrugada?


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2013 às 00:11)

Por aqui a temperatura está estagnada nos 5,8ºC há mais de meia hora


----------



## anti-trovoadas (28 Fev 2013 às 00:12)

Moita neste momento com 5,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2013 às 00:17)

Aqui 5,4ºC a mínima deve se situar nos 4ºC a chuva não me parece nada fácil de ocorrer e mesmo que ocorra não vai fazer descer muito mais a temperatura nesta altura... amanha um dia em principio mais frio devido a muita nebulosidade!


----------



## Adrix (28 Fev 2013 às 00:22)

estou junto duma das encostas da serra de sintra, onde normalmente a precipitação é regular. o céu está muito nublado e sigo com *4,7ºc*.

em 2006 tive uma ligeira acumulação, por isso espero pelo melhor


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2013 às 00:25)

Adrix disse:


> estou junto duma das encostas da serra de sintra, onde normalmente a precipitação é regular. o céu está muito nublado e sigo com 4,7ºc.
> 
> em 2006 tive uma ligeira acumulação, por isso espero pelo melhor



Quase impossível chover ai nas próximas horas!!muitas nuvens mas pouca ou nenhuma chuva e mesmo essa temperatura não deve ir mudar muito ao longo da madrugada!!devido principalmente as nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2013 às 00:26)

tá a pingar por aqui e esta porra não sai dos 4º C  
sao uns pingos muita finos e tao frios tao frios tao frios que quando batem na mão até parecia que fazem doer xD


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Fev 2013 às 00:28)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Em Pinhal Novo, olhando para Oeste é este o céu...
> 
> Acho que mais vale ir dormir.......



Gostei da foto (Grande angular), excelente qualidade em modo noturno.


----------



## Adrix (28 Fev 2013 às 00:29)

miguel disse:


> Quase impossível chover ai nas próximas horas!!muitas nuvens mas pouca ou nenhuma chuva e mesmo essa temperatura não deve ir mudar muito ao longo da madrugada!!devido principalmente as nuvens.





Concordo contigo até porque pelo que vi realmente esta noite vai ser seca. Por isso mais vale é ir ressonar


----------



## quim_mane (28 Fev 2013 às 00:37)

Gongas disse:


> Raios partam a cidade de Coimbra, sempre tudo ao lado, rodeada de serras e teve um dia em que teve quase sempre sol...



Em Coimbra eu já não peço nem sonho, mas pelo menos ali a serra da lousã podia ter ficado branquinha, e não parece ter sido o caso


----------



## Pisfip (28 Fev 2013 às 00:42)

Impressão minha ou as imagens de satélite mostram evolução de nuvens/células a vir de novo para esta zona? Leiria? Fátima? 
Estou a ver que hoje não durmo e ainda vou à serra duas vezes no mesmo dia. Eheheheeh


----------



## Pinhalnovo (28 Fev 2013 às 00:44)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Gostei da foto (Grande angular), excelente qualidade em modo noturno.




Como fotografo tento vos mostrar aquilo que vou vendo, sou um simples apaixonado pela meteorologia 

Obrigado


----------



## FJC (28 Fev 2013 às 00:58)

Boa noite!

Informações de familiares, nevou em Figueiró dos Vinhos, Castanheira Pêra.... Essa zona do distrito de Leiria, e admira-me ficar fora dos avisos para neve acima da cota 400, quando depois de subir a IC8 na Zona do Avelar, andamos entre essa cota e superior! Um exemplo, a cota do topo da Barragem do cabril é de cerca de 400 metros....... ainda é distrito Leiria! Como eu que vivi, e tenho familia na ponta do distrito, vive-se muito do esquecimento....mas isso é nada tem com meteorologia!
Bons apanhados!


----------



## quim_mane (28 Fev 2013 às 01:01)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Informações de familiares, nevou em Figueiró dos Vinhos, Castanheira Pêra.... Essa zona do distrito de Leiria, e admira-me ficar fora dos avisos para neve acima da cota 400, quando depois de subir a IC8 na Zona do Avelar, andamos entre essa cota e superior! Um exemplo, a cota do topo da Barragem do cabril é de cerca de 400 metros....... ainda é distrito Leiria! Como eu que vivi, e tenho familia na ponta do distrito, vive-se muito do esquecimento....mas isso é nada tem com meteorologia!
> Bons apanhados!



Por acaso não tens informação como ficou o cimo da serra da lousã?
Trevim e poços da neve?


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2013 às 01:24)

segundo a imagem do radar, está a aproximar-se uma actividade interessante, só que a temperatura subiu para 5º C, acho melhor começar a esquecer as surpresas


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2013 às 01:26)

Boa madrugada.

Eu, o Daniel Vilão e o AnDré aproveitámos o subtil regresso da precipitação, e posicionámo-nos durante cerca de 1h30m em Montemuro, perto da Lousa, já no concelho de Mafra, a *410 m* de altitude. A maioria da chuva, apanhámo-la ainda no percurso, mas mesmo no topo chegaram a caír algumas pingas (líquidas). A temperatura não desceu abaixo dos *4,1ºC* (cerca das 23h).

Um flop. 

---

Já em Mira-Sintra, sigo com 5,7ºC, e céu com abertas. 72% de humidade e 1011 hPa de pressão.

Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2013 às 01:37)

T.actual: *5,5ºC*


----------



## Pinhalnovo (28 Fev 2013 às 01:39)

Neste momento estão a cair umas gotas minúsculas que mal se sentem na mão


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2013 às 04:26)

Bem, chove moderado com 4ºC , em Fátima 2ºC .
Se a humidade fosse um pouco mais baixa....
Vou dar uma voltinha até á serra, pode ser que encontre uma BOA SURPRESA


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2013 às 07:48)

Santa Eufémia, Serra de Sintra, cota ligeiramente superior a 450 m, pinga de forma fraca, temperatura a rondar os  3¤C. O topo das nuvens está muito baixo, por vezes tapa a parte cimeira dos pinheiros, o que indica que a humidade relativa é extremamente elevada.


----------



## Thomar (28 Fev 2013 às 07:52)

Bons dias!

Ceu muito nublado, alguns pingos dispersos e uma temperatura de +5,5ºC.


----------



## Adrix (28 Fev 2013 às 07:52)

Bom dia

O céu está muito nublado e com nuvens "bem escuras". Registo *3,3ºc* junto à serra de sintra


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2013 às 08:25)

bom dia, sigo com 4º/5º C teve desde a meia noite sempre assim e nunca mudou, precipitação acumulada de 2.2mm, surpresas--» 0 
edit: ou se caiu alguma coisa não dei por nada, mas como o minimo foi 4º C mas a humidade teve sempre muito alta, dúvido muito


----------



## Rachie (28 Fev 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Quando me levantei estava a pingar e estavam 4.0º. Ainda pensei que tivesse registado uma boa mínima mas...  a mínima estava a ser registada naquele preciso momento. Pelo que não me parece que tenha havido nada interessante para as minhas bandas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Fev 2013 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Aqui no Marquês está céu nublado e parece que de vez em quando caem umas pinguinhas. Acho é que está muito frio. 6º será possível?


----------



## cactus (28 Fev 2013 às 09:17)

bom dia ceu encoberto agora 6ºC , na serra da arrabida estavam 3ºc chuva fraca , e muito nevoeiro no topo , sinal de humidade elevada, esteve no limite..enfim..


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2013 às 09:21)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa madrugada.
> 
> Eu, o Daniel Vilão e o AnDré aproveitámos o subtil regresso da precipitação, e posicionámo-nos durante cerca de 1h30m em Montemuro, perto da Lousa, já no concelho de Mafra, a *410 m* de altitude. A maioria da chuva, apanhámo-la ainda no percurso, mas mesmo no topo chegaram a caír algumas pingas (líquidas). A temperatura não desceu abaixo dos *4,1ºC* (cerca das 23h).
> 
> Um flop.



Falhámos a precipitação da manhã!

Choveu por volta das 7h e tal e a essa hora a estação de Caneças registou 3,8ºC e 0,2mm de precipitação.

O meu patrão diz que viu flocos perdidos na chuva. Se é verdade ou não, o facto é que fiquei extremamente irritado com isso. eheh


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2013 às 09:22)

cheguei a coruche agora e está a chuviscar mas estão cerca de 5º C 
apesar de não estar com muitas espectativas de ver neve, ainda tinha alguma esperança, quando vi esta madrugada a pingar com 4º C, mas não passou disso  , tou um pouco desiludido na mesma


----------



## Thomar (28 Fev 2013 às 09:28)

Thomar disse:


> Bons dias!
> 
> Ceu muito nublado, alguns pingos dispersos e uma temperatura de +5,5ºC.



Uma hora e meia depois o céu continua nublado, não chove, o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade e ainda estão +6,2ºC.


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2013 às 10:01)

Tão perto de surpresas.. E quase em Março!

Por aqui está céu nublado e frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2013 às 10:17)

Boas

Por aqui foi registada a mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno, *3,9ºC*. 

Neste momento, céu nublado,vento fraco e *8,0ºC*.


----------



## Angelstorm (28 Fev 2013 às 10:39)

Ontem em Tomar ainda caiu qualquer coisa durante pouco tempo:



Foti via http://www.facebook.com/TemplariosConVida


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2013 às 11:09)

Mínima de 5,0ºC.

Agora vai em 8,3ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## Pisfip (28 Fev 2013 às 11:15)

Bom dia,
por estes lados chuva ao longo de vários períodos durante a última madrugada, com especial destaque para as 3 e as 4 da manha onde estavam na altura 3.6º. Apenas chuva, gelada é certo, mas chuva e nada mais do que isso.
Venha o próximo evento chuvoso para a semana 

Atualmente, 9.5º com céu limpo e sopra uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Fev 2013 às 11:38)

por causa de uma aposta...

Alguém tem registo fidedigno de queda de neve no distrito de Lisboa (isso inclui montejunto (666m)??? 

obrigado


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2013 às 11:55)

Bem passado este evento que não deixou de saudades por aqui é tempo de pensar no verdadeiro evento que interessa que tem inicio na Segunda feira e se vai estender toda a semana com muita chuva ventos fortes e trovoadas...

Mínima desta noite 4,8ºC

Agora estão 10,3ºC, 73%Hr, 1014,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Zapiao (28 Fev 2013 às 12:47)

A Lousã está coberta de nuvens e nao dá para ver o topo


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Fev 2013 às 13:50)

desculpem mas eu tenho uma foto da lousã e queria postar como se metem fotos no fórum?


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Fev 2013 às 13:54)

nevou na serra de alvaiázere?


----------



## Sky Stormcast (28 Fev 2013 às 14:07)

Boa tarde a todos 

Por aqui o meu termómetro marca 12,1 ºC, com céu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## quim_mane (28 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

Zapiao disse:


> A Lousã está coberta de nuvens e nao dá para ver o topo



A lousã tinha neve (ainda lá deve ter alguma nas sombras) nos pontos altos, mas entretanto já derreteu quase toda

Mesmo assim, e enquanto não derreteu, estava muito bonita


----------



## PDias (28 Fev 2013 às 16:10)

c.bernardino disse:


> por causa de uma aposta...
> 
> Alguém tem registo fidedigno de queda de neve no distrito de Lisboa (isso inclui montejunto (666m)???
> 
> obrigado



Boa tarde,

em relação à tua questão c.bernardino eu vivo a 7/8 km's a SW da Serra de Montejunto (minha imagem avatar) e tenho uma boa visão aberta para lá mas não me consegui aperceber de nada dado que aquando da precipitação ela ficou totalmente envolta por nebulosidade até mais ou menos a cota de 250mts., agora penso que em certos períodos tenha caído lá qualquer coisa, porque aqui (200mts.) a temperatura desde ontem às 19.00H até o dia nascer hoje andou sempre entre os 3,7º e os 4ºC e quando houve precipitação foi só chuva gelada, agora lá em cima no topo da serra poderá ter sido diferente (o pessoal da base militar lá em cima é que deve saber), mas caso eu saiba alguma coisa através de alguém informo-te. 

Agora em off-topic, para mim a Serra de Montejunto como a maior elevação do distrito de Lisboa, deveria ser-lhe dada mais atenção pelas autoridades competentes nesta área, como por exemplo o IPMA instalar uma estação no topo da serra, ou então a Base Militar dos Radares disponibilizar publicamente online os dados meteorológicos da estação deles (devem ter de certeza uma estação meteorológica e das boas).

Cumprimentos,
Paulo


----------



## CptRena (28 Fev 2013 às 16:12)

subaneve300 disse:


> desculpem mas eu tenho uma foto da lousã e queria postar como se metem fotos no fórum?



Neste tópico explica-se como se faz: Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## DaniFR (28 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *12,5ºC*, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco.

Máxima: *13,9ºC*
Mínima: *4,1ºC*


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Fev 2013 às 16:36)

Serra da lousã costa este perto do coentral 
P.S. não fui eu que tirei esta foto foi o site do Coentral do facebook


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2013 às 17:23)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 5,2ºC mas deverá ser batida antes da meia noite.
Máxima de 13,2ºC.

Os aguaceiros fracos ainda acumularam 0,3mm por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:
Temperatura minima: *3,9ºC* (minima mais baixa deste Inverno) 
Temperatura maxima:* 12,5ºC*
___________

Neste momento sigo com *8,6ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.
Parece que vamos ter mais uma noite bem gélida. 
Mais logo, irei colocar um sensor no sector mais frio do vale do Pisão, exactamente no mesmo sitio onde foi registada uma t.minima de -2,5ºC no dia 26 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2013 às 18:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que vamos ter mais uma noite bem gélida.
> Mais logo, irei colocar um sensor no sector mais frio do vale do Pisão, exactamente no mesmo sitio onde foi registada uma t.minima de -2,5ºC no dia 26 de Fevereiro.



Estou bastante curioso para ver esse registo 

Sigo com 11,2ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Fev 2013 às 18:30)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> em relação à tua questão c.bernardino eu vivo a 7/8 km's a SW da Serra de Montejunto (minha imagem avatar) e tenho uma boa visão aberta para lá mas não me consegui aperceber de nada dado que aquando da precipitação ela ficou totalmente envolta por nebulosidade até mais ou menos a cota de 250mts., agora penso que em certos períodos tenha caído lá qualquer coisa, porque aqui (200mts.) a temperatura desde ontem às 19.00H até o dia nascer hoje andou sempre entre os 3,7º e os 4ºC e quando houve precipitação foi só chuva gelada, agora lá em cima no topo da serra poderá ter sido diferente (o pessoal da base militar lá em cima é que deve saber), mas caso eu saiba alguma coisa através de alguém informo-te.
> 
> ...



muito* obrigado*.

E concordo em absoluto contigo.... uma estaçãozita ai marchava bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2013 às 18:32)

Geiras disse:


> Estou bastante curioso para ver esse registo
> 
> Sigo com 11,2ºC.



Tambem eu! 
Algo me diz que a mínima vai ser bem gélida,dado que nas colinas que circundam o dito local não apresentarem vento,o que possibilitará um maior arrefecimento dos topos e a consequente drenagem para a tal cova.Enfim,a ver vamos.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2013 às 19:50)

Boa noite.

Mínima de *4,3ºC* e máxima de *12,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,6ºC, a descer lentamente, com vento fraco de NO (315º) e 1014 hPa de pressão.

61% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2013 às 20:15)

T.actual: *7,7ºC*


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

Sigo com 7,0C e brisa típica de Sul a 2,5km/h. Por este andar, vou ter uma mínima bastante interessante esta madrugada, já que na passada, o vento predominou de quadrante NE e com maior intensidade, impedindo a temperatura descer. Daqui a pouco devo bater a mínima de 5,2ºC.


----------



## Rachie (28 Fev 2013 às 21:09)

Mínima: 4º
Máxima: 13.8º
Actual: 7.1º

Eu não tenho muita fé que desça ao nível desta noite  Mas pode ser que tenha uma agradável surpresa


----------



## Teles (28 Fev 2013 às 21:29)

Rachie disse:


> Mínima: 4º
> Máxima: 13.8º
> Actual: 7.1º
> 
> Eu não tenho muita fé que desça ao nível desta noite  Mas pode ser que tenha uma agradável surpresa



Sim tempo frio e seco!


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2013 às 21:52)

Acabo de bater a mínima, 5,0ºC actuais.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2013 às 21:55)

Boas aqui dia afinal igual aos outro até mais quente parece mentira o frio não quer nada com este canto...

Máxima de 14,0ºC

Mínima de 4,8ºC

Agora estão 9,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Sigo com *8,4ºC* e bastante vento.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

Vento também por aqui.
Caneças segue com 7,0ºC.


Ontem à tarde, quando passava nos Restauradores (Lisboa), não resisti em parar para contemplar tal cenário:


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Fev 2013 às 23:40)

Boa noite.
Extremos de hoje
Máxima de 14.0ºC
Minima  de 1.1ºC
Sigo com
Temperatura nos 2.2ºC,
 Hr 91%, pressão: 1015mb, 
o vento do costume: *nulo*


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

Mínima mais baixa hoje não sei bem como pois não sai dos 8ºc mas logo veremos...

Temperatura atual 8,4ºC está a haver inversão


----------



## DaniFR (1 Mar 2013 às 00:04)

Boa noite. 

Sigo com *1,2ºC*, mínima de ontem, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

5,6ºC / 11,1ºC.


----------

